# Fase di riflessione



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

è una condizione assurda, per una storia che sai essere finita.

tua moglie non sta proteggendo l'ex amante, sta semplicemente evitando di fare una cosa stupida.

il segno tangibile che sei più importante l'hai già avuto col fatto che tua moglie ha sua sponte deciso di chiudere la storia


----------



## Ingenua (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


L'unica cosa sbagliata che potete fare è dirlo all'altra donna. A me anni fa ha citofonato il marito della sua amante ed è stato devastante...un dolore inutile che quella povera donna non si merita.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Ma che prova è??? A tua moglie una richiesta del genere sicuramente è parsa più una vendetta, stupida tra l'altro.
Avete una certa età, hai sopportato per anni, lascia perdere queste inutili recriminazioni e torna a casa.


----------



## Lorella (18 Luglio 2018)

Capisco la rabbia, capisco tutto. Ma non ha senso mettere in mezzo persone ignare. Andresti solo a rovinare un'altra vita, senza averne in cambio nessun beneficio. Pensi ti sentiresti più amato da tua moglie se lei facesse questo gesto?


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una condizione assurda, per una storia che sai essere finita.
> 
> tua moglie non sta proteggendo l'ex amante, sta semplicemente evitando di fare una cosa stupida.
> 
> il segno tangibile che sei più importante l'hai già avuto col fatto che tua moglie ha sua sponte deciso di chiudere la storia


Credo che lui voglia solo sentirsi dire dalla moglie “va bene..” . Mi sembra di capire che non vorrebbe comunicarlo davvero.
Si, è una cosa stupida ma capisco il punto.
Ha bisogno di un segnale e non è sufficiente il fatto che lei sia rimasta perché la storia si è esaurita...troppo scontato.... come il figliol prodigo che torna dal padre perche ha finito il denaro...
Ogni tanto ci penso anch’io e sento che non basta il fatto che abbia scelto di restare. 
A volte ci sono evidenze di maggior tutela dell’altro rispetto al coniuge tradito ...che non hanno a che vedere con la scelta fatta che è dettata da ragioni più articolate.
Da mio marito mi sarei aspettata che dicesse all’amante “non vediamoci più perché tengo troppo a mia moglie “ .... e non solo “non voglio lasciare i bambini e farti fareb l’amante”....nonostante mi dicesse di amarmi molto, ha voluto tutelarla ( e tutelare se stesso e la considerazione postuma che lei avrebbe avuto nei suoi confronti ) .....
Sono elementi importanti di valutazione ...prove tangibili dietro tante parole che si sono dimostrate dette al vento.
Non condivido la modalità , ma lo capisco ...


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Hai fatto un percorso difficile e sei stato bravissimo non inciampare al traguardo finale. Lei non protegge lui ma voi. Cosa potrebbe accadere dopo? Magari la moglie sputtana tutto in giro..magari si separano e lui torna alla carica..e poi..faresti soffrire lei come te....a te farebbe piacere? Ti conviene? Pensa a te, a voi...come hai fatto finora. Vuoi sentirti più importante? Ha scelto te prima di essere scoperta. Non tutti abbiamo avuto questo e credimi non è poco.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Luglio 2018)

E' reato rivelare al coniuge dell'amante la relazione.
Se lo fa, preparati a scucire un bel po' di denaro a titolo risarcimento danni.
Vedi @_Cielo_, non sto cercando di capirlo, perché la valanga di sentimenti gli ha fatto flippare il cervello: i sentimenti sono sconfinati nel razionale facendolo diventare irrazionale.
Sto solo cercando di farlo ragionare, di portarlo con i piedi per terra, di prospettargli le funeste conseguenze del suo comportamento.
Adesso ti è chiaro? 
PS: occhitristi sta cercando invece di "capire"


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai fatto un percorso difficile e sei stato bravissimo non inciampare al traguardo finale. Lei non protegge lui ma voi. Cosa potrebbe accadere dopo? Magari la moglie sputtana tutto in giro..a te farebbe piacere? Pensa a te, a voi...come hai fatto finora. Vuoi sentirti più importante? Ha scelto te prima di essere scoperta. Non tutti abbiamo avuto questo e credimi non è poco.


Chi ti dice che abbia scelto lui...magari era l’amante sposato a sua volta che non voleva separarsi... e lei si è fatta i beati suoi fino ad esaurimento storia...
La scelta ha valore se fatta rinunciando a qualcosa, non quando l’amore è finito ....
Probabilmente lei non lo fa per tutelare l’altro ma per le cose che dici... ma se tuo marito ti chiedesse di fare una cosa stupida per dimostrare che veramente ci tieni a lui ...e la scelta fosse determinante per proseguire il rapporto che tu dici di aver “scelto”...allora perché non farla anche se stupida? Lui la sta mettendo di fronte a una prova ...non dovremmo valutare la sensatezza della prova...che è insensata è evidente .... ma il perché lei preferisca non fare una cosa insensata ma fattibile ,  che farebbe tornare a casa il marito che lei ha ingannato per anni e ora dice di amare ....


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

*E' solo vendetta*

Premetto che anche io sono stato tradito e che personalmente avrei voluto che qualcuno mi parlasse del tradimento di mia moglie ma, detto questo, il tuo gesto sembra più una vendetta che un tentativo di allertare la moglie dell'altro
La necessità di mettere alla prova tua moglie in relazione all'altro in questo momento non ti darebbe niente, rimarresti solo con la tua disistima e magari con una donna forzata a compiere un gesto che la umilia e da quello che ci racconti  tu non sembri il tipo da infliggere umiliazioni gratuite (altrimenti dalla moglie dell'altro ci saresti andato appena scoperta la tresca)
Prenditi del tempo per te, anche se ti sembra impossibile adesso, convinci tua moglie a fare un cammino di coppia, voi due, meglio se accompagnati da un professionista, parlate molto e poi decidi cosa vuoi fare di te per primo e poi di voi se decidete di continuare
L'autostima prima trovala per te in te, gli altri gesti lasciali alle spalle


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Sai qui quante hanno affermato che è più giusto tutelare l'amante.
Per me sono quelle che se avessero potuto non si sarebbero accontentate della ruota di scorta.
Basterebbe semplicemente un semplice gesto per far capire che non si è una ruota di scorta [emoji41].
E invece parole parole parole parole.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Voglio solo un si, poi mai mai mi permetterei dimettere in mezzo la moglie dell altro . Un segno tangibile , i motivi per restare ne posso trovare mille .


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Capisco la rabbia, capisco tutto. Ma non ha senso mettere in mezzo persone ignare. Andresti solo a rovinare un'altra vita, senza averne in cambio nessun beneficio. Pensi ti sentiresti più amato da tua moglie se lei facesse questo gesto?


Ha scritto che gli basterebbe il gesto di farlo .


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una condizione assurda, per una storia che sai essere finita.
> 
> tua moglie non sta proteggendo l'ex amante, sta semplicemente evitando di fare una cosa stupida.
> 
> il segno tangibile che sei più importante l'hai già avuto col fatto che tua moglie ha sua sponte deciso di chiudere la storia


Ha scritto che gli sarebbe bastato il gesto , ma che poi l'avrebbe fermata


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che abbia scelto lui...magari era l’amante sposato a sua volta che non voleva separarsi... e lei si è fatta i beati suoi fino ad esaurimento storia...
> La scelta ha valore se fatta rinunciando a qualcosa, non quando l’amore è finito ....
> Probabilmente lei non lo fa per tutelare l’altro ma per le cose che dici... ma se tuo marito ti chiedesse di fare una cosa stupida per dimostrare che veramente ci tieni a lui ...e la scelta fosse determinante per proseguire il rapporto che tu dici di aver “scelto”...allora perché non farla anche se stupida? Lui la sta mettendo di fronte a una prova ...non dovremmo valutare la sensatezza della prova...che è insensata è evidente .... ma il perché lei preferisca non fare una cosa insensata ma fattibile ,  che farebbe tornare a casa il marito che lei ha ingannato per anni e ora dice di amare ....


Anche io ogni tanto avrei voglia di contattare la moglie di lui...ma non serve al mio scopo...una o tutte le cose che ho paventato accadrebbero...cui prodest? Magari la moglie racconta tutto alle amiche e sua moglie e la sua famiglia compreso figli diventano argomento pruriginoso da bar. Cui prodest? Magari si separano e lui la corteggia nuovamente e diventa un nuovo problema...insomma...usiamo le energie per cio che serve.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Il tradito vede l'amante come un estraneo e non si rende conto che per la moglie non è così, per lei è una persona che ha frequentato, che le è piaciuta, per cui ha anche provato dei sentimenti.
Non ci si deve meravigliare che anche a storia finita si opponga un no a una richiesta assurda e senza alcuna finalità costruttiva di rovinare la vita proprio a questa persona. 
Sarebbe prova di grande cinismo il contrario.
Ed è terribile sentirsi opporre una scelta così. Sinceramente se fosse proposta a me anch'io mi rifiuterei e proverei profonda disistima per chi mi ha fatto una richiesta del genere.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha scritto che gli sarebbe bastato il gesto , ma che poi l'avrebbe fermata


Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradito vede l'amante come un estraneo e non si rende conto che per la moglie non è così, per lei è una persona che ha frequentato, che le è piaciuta, per cui ha anche provato dei sentimenti.
> Non ci si deve meravigliare che anche a storia finita si opponga un no a una richiesta assurda e senza alcuna finalità costruttiva di rovinare la vita proprio a questa persona.
> Sarebbe prova di grande cinismo il contrario.
> Ed è terribile sentirsi opporre una scelta così. Sinceramente se fosse proposta a me anch'io mi rifiuterei e proverei profonda disistima per chi mi ha fatto una richiesta del genere.


Non ha una finalità costruttiva è semplicemente vedere se chi ha tradito fanculerebbe l'amante ..senza portare a termine la soffiata .


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Anche perché la conosco molto bene e' una donna esemplare mai potrei farle del male


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


E allora sti cazzi


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Anche io ogni tanto avrei voglia di contattare la moglie di lui...ma non serve al mio scopo...una o tutte le cose che ho paventato accadrebbero...cui prodest? Magari la moglie racconta tutto alle amiche e sua moglie e la sua famiglia compreso figli diventano argomento pruriginoso da bar. Cui prodest? Magari si separano e lui la corteggia nuovamente e diventa un nuovo problema...insomma...usiamo le energie per cio che serve.


A lui non interessa farlo sapere alla moglie dell’altro .... è questo il punto ..
.vuole un gesto tangibile che gli faccia capire che la moglie tiene più a lui che alla tutela dell’altro..
Poraccio, ne avrà pure un po’ di diritto ...
Poi la fermerebbe ... gli basta sapere che lei lo farebbe..
Perché continuiamo a dare consigli sul perché non dovrebbe farlo sapere alla moglie cell’altro?
Non capisco ... non mi sembra centri molto....
Magari diamogli consigli su altre prove tangibili che potrebbe chiedere alla moglie (please, non dite che basta sia rimasta....quello non vuol dire nulla a relazione esaurita)...


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Capisco la rabbia, capisco tutto. Ma non ha senso mettere in mezzo persone ignare. Andresti solo a rovinare un'altra vita, senza averne in cambio nessun beneficio. Pensi ti sentiresti più amato da tua moglie se lei facesse questo gesto?


Non se lo facesse ma se mi dicesse di si , poi la fermerei


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradito vede l'amante come un estraneo e non si rende conto che per la moglie non è così, per lei è una persona che ha frequentato, che le è piaciuta, per cui ha anche provato dei sentimenti.
> Non ci si deve meravigliare che anche a storia finita si opponga un no a una richiesta assurda e senza alcuna finalità costruttiva di rovinare la vita proprio a questa persona.
> Sarebbe prova di grande cinismo il contrario.
> Ed è terribile sentirsi opporre una scelta così. Sinceramente se fosse proposta a me anch'io mi rifiuterei e proverei profonda disistima per chi mi ha fatto una richiesta del genere.


Concordo su tutto..sulla stima un po meno...certo è un atto maturo il non spifferare...però se permetti non mi interessano attestati di stima da chi magari prima di tornare a cena era a pecora con un altro..e poi entrando dalla porta mi da un bacio e mi dice buonasera caro.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> A lui non interessa farlo sapere alla moglie dell’altro ....
> Magari diamogli consigli su altre prove tangibili che potrebbe chiedere alla moglie (please, non dite che basta sia rimasta....quello non vuol dire nulla a relazione esaurita)...


Esaurita perché ha capito e scelto. Mica cotica.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradito vede l'amante come un estraneo e non si rende conto che per la moglie non è così, per lei è una persona che ha frequentato, che le è piaciuta, per cui ha anche provato dei sentimenti.
> Non ci si deve meravigliare che anche a storia finita si opponga un no a una richiesta assurda e senza alcuna finalità costruttiva di rovinare la vita proprio a questa persona.
> Sarebbe prova di grande cinismo il contrario.
> Ed è terribile sentirsi opporre una scelta così. Sinceramente se fosse proposta a me anch'io mi rifiuterei e proverei profonda disistima per chi mi ha fatto una richiesta del genere.


Appunto , visto che ci sono stati sentimenti e sentimento dici di provare per me per noi dimmi che i nostri sono più importanti e che ci sono soprattutto .


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha scritto che gli sarebbe bastato il gesto , ma che poi l'avrebbe fermata


Io avrei chiesto la realizzazione di quel giochino sessuale che tante volte ti ho chiesto e tu mai avevi fatto. E non l'avrei fermata 



danny ha detto:


> Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


:rotfl:
Questa è fine, qualcuno potrebbe non arrivarci :sonar:


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> A lui non interessa farlo sapere alla moglie dell’altro .... è questo il punto ..
> .vuole un gesto tangibile che gli faccia capire che la moglie tiene più a lui che alla tutela dell’altro..
> Poraccio, ne avrà pure un po’ di diritto ...
> Poi la fermerebbe ... gli basta sapere che lei lo farebbe..
> ...


Perché è una richiesta di un cinismo impressionante.
Chissenefrega se qualcuno starà male, chissenefrega se la moglie magari ha anche voluto bene a questa persona, chissenefrega di tutti quanti.
Io vedo un tradito che dopo aver sofferto vuole estendere il dolore anche agli altri.
Una brutta visione.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradito vede l'amante come un estraneo e non si rende conto che per la moglie non è così, per lei è una persona che ha frequentato, che le è piaciuta, per cui ha anche provato dei sentimenti.
> Non ci si deve meravigliare che anche a storia finita si opponga un no a una richiesta assurda e senza alcuna finalità costruttiva di rovinare la vita proprio a questa persona.
> Sarebbe prova di grande cinismo il contrario.
> Ed è terribile sentirsi opporre una scelta così. Sinceramente se fosse proposta a me anch'io mi rifiuterei e proverei profonda disistima per chi mi ha fatto una richiesta del genere.


Ah, certo...:disistima per uno a cui ho messo le corna per anni con un amico comune ...e che mi sta chiedendo “dimostrami che ami me più di lui”...

Tuteliamo il traditore che, poverino, ha tradito solo per ritrovare il proprio io ....il tradito invece che fa una richiesta scema ma comprensibile rischia addirittura che lo si stimi meno ...dev’essere sempre razionale,  profondo, comprensivo e soprattutto non deve pretendere niente (sounds familiar?)


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è una richiesta di un cinismo impressionante.
> Chissenefrega se qualcuno starà male, chissenefrega se la moglie magari ha anche voluto bene a questa persona, chissenefrega di tutti quanti.
> Io vedo un tradito che dopo aver sofferto vuole estendere il dolore anche agli altri.
> Una brutta visione.


Ma non vuole veramente farlo sapere !!!
Cos’e che non è ancora chiaro di questo punto ...
È stata sua moglie la prima a pensare : “chissene frega  se qualcuno starà male ..” per davvero però ... non solo per mettere alla prova il marito ... 

Ah, già ...scusa...è vero che tu hai fondato la “Lega per la salvaguardia del traditore che ha avuto tutto il sacrosanto diritto di tradire in quanto bisognoso di ricevere quel qualcosa che il coniuge non era in grado di dargli...” costo di iscrizione all’associazione a carico del becco ...chiaramente 

Dai, un po’ (solo un po’), scherzo..


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


Bravo, hai salvaguardato il percorso di tua figlia e adesso non hai piu' scuse per mandare tua moglie a cagare, ti serviva solo una spintarella come questa :up:

Goditi il resto della tua vita con felicita'


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Esaurita perché ha capito e scelto. Mica cotica.


?? Esaurita perché ha capito e scelto ? E chi lo dice ...
Magari ha scelto lui ...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Non ci sono segni tangibili di effettiva "redenzione" che possano essere dati da una moglie o da un marito che hanno tradito.
L'unico segno lo può portare il tempo. Se  la cosa non si verifica più e il rapporto evolve e si riprende della "botta", allora è andata bene.
Vuotare il sacco con la moglie dell'altro è del tutto fuori luogo, sembra più una specie di mal comune mezzo gaudio.
Non esiste una certezza in queste cose, se anche firmasse un contratto davanti a un notaio (per assurdo), potrebbe sempre rendersi inadempiente.
Una volta che si decide di perdonare, se si decide, si assume il rischio di sbagliare.

Ho perdonato due volte la mia ex moglie ma non c'è stato un cazzo da fare, alla fine ce l'aveva proprio nel DNA e comunque la storia era proprio finita, anche da parte mia che in fin dei conti non avevo davvero perdonato ma solo malamente tentato di digerire.


----------



## Mariben (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, certo...:disistima per uno a cui ho messo le corna per anni con un amico comune ...e che mi sta chiedendo “dimostrami che ami me più di lui”...
> 
> *Tuteliamo il traditore *che, poverino, ha tradito solo per ritrovare il proprio io ....il tradito invece che fa una richiesta scema ma comprensibile rischia addirittura che lo si stimi meno ...dev’essere sempre razionale,  profondo, comprensivo e soprattutto *non deve pretendere niente (*sounds familiar?)



Se c'è qualcuno da tutelare non è tanto il traditore ma la sua famiglia.Concordo con Danny . Mal comune mezzo gaudio ? Non comprendo che tipo di prova d'amore si parli, chiesta da uno   che ha deciso di tacere, soffrire, sottoporsi all'umiliazione delle frequentazioni promiscue aspettando pazientemente che la moglie "torni a casa ".


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


Rompere una promessa comporta dei sacrifici per ricostruire . Basta non accontentare la controparte e si resta da soli


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Appunto , visto che ci sono stati sentimenti e sentimento dici di provare per me per noi dimmi che i nostri sono più importanti e che ci sono soprattutto .


Ha dimostrato che vuole te stando con te e chiudendo con lui
Tu le stai chiedendo di fare del male a una persona che non c'entra nulla. Ha fatto benissimo a dirti di no.
Vuoi fare una carognata falla tu, non chiederla a lei. Io ragionerei così al posto di tua moglie. Lei non può sapere che poi non vorresti che lo facesse


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> *Ma non vuole veramente farlo sapere !!!*
> Cos’e che non è ancora chiaro di questo punto ...
> È stata sua moglie la prima a pensare : “chissene frega  se qualcuno starà male ..” per davvero però ... non solo per mettere alla prova il marito ...
> 
> ...


Ma lei non può saperlo e quindi giustamente si oppone


----------



## Lorella (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha scritto che gli basterebbe il gesto di farlo .


Oriente, scusami, ma continuo a non trovare l'utilità del farlo. Cioè la moglie dovrebbe promettergli di informare la moglie dell'amante per tenerlo contento, e poi non farlo davvero? Dargli la cosiddetta "prova d'amore"?
Allora o lo fai, o non fingi di fare una cosa per dare il contentino. Io la Penso così, può darsi sia sbagliato.....
Da persona "informata sui fatti" in maniera brutale da parte del marito dell'amante (di mio marito), dico no e poi no. Io non c'entravo niente, e quello che ha voluto farmi credere di avermi fatto un favore informandomi, in realtà stava solo consumando da sua personale vendetta nei confronti della moglie e di mio marito. Cattiveria del tutto gratuita.
Detto ciò concordo sul fatto che non ci deve essere un trattamento preferenziale volto a tutelare l'amante. Se tieni al tuo matrimonio, il coniuge deve venire prima di tutto. La parte lesa va tutelata. L'amante, può e deve arrangiarsi di suo.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ci sono segni tangibili di effettiva "redenzione" che possano essere dati da una moglie o da un marito che hanno tradito.
> L'unico segno lo può portare il tempo. Se  la cosa non si verifica più e il rapporto evolve e si riprende della "botta", allora è andata bene.
> Vuotare il sacco con la moglie dell'altro è del tutto fuori luogo, sembra più una specie di mal comune mezzo gaudio.
> Non esiste una certezza in queste cose, se anche firmasse un contratto davanti a un notaio (per assurdo), potrebbe sempre rendersi inadempiente.
> ...


Ci sta...
Ma lui ha vuotato il sacco dopo 4 anni.... porca miseria, quattro anni di silenziosa attesa ....Pure in vacanza c’e andato... (posto che lo trovi si un masochismo micidiale )
Ora ha sbottato ..e cazzo se ci sta ...
Ha chiesto una cosa allucinante che non vuole davvero portare a termine ..ma per lui i. Questo momento rappresenterebbe una rassicurazione ...
Dobbiamo fare tutti gli zen e dirgli che non serve e che tanto il paradiso se l’e gia guadagnato ?


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lei non può saperlo e quindi giustamente si oppone


Esatto...dimostrando di voler tutelare più se stessa e l’amantr....rispetto alla volontà del ritorno del marito ...
Mi sembra che tutto torni come diceva il nostro amico .... 
quindi lui non torna


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Esatto...dimostrando di voler tutelare più se stessa e l’amantr....rispetto alla volontà del ritorno del marito ...
> Mi sembra che tutto torni come diceva il nostro amico ....
> quindi lui non torna


dimostra che è una donna che non vuole attuare cattiverie gratuite
Se per dimostrarti di amarti devo distruggere la vita di un'altra, forse sei tu quello che ha qualche problema.


----------



## allo (18 Luglio 2018)

Ha aspettato che la figlia a cui vuole un bene dell'anima fosse in salvo per regolare i conti...
Comprensibile.

"È strano come a volte due torti formino una ragione" cit


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

riassumendo: la moglie si è fatta per anni l’amico comune pure lui sposato... anche  le vacanze insieme si sono fatti (coi coniugi vicini...cosa c’è trovo ripugnante).....non ha avuto alcuno scrupolo nel prendere per il culo marito e  moglie di lui ... e se n’e’ strabattuta delle eventuali conseguenze di una scoperta ....
E ora tutti a dire ... noooo, le sta chiedendo di fare una cosa indegna....
Intendiamoci, non è una gara a chi la fa più sporca ..ma da lì al dire che lei ha ragione a non farlo perché sarebbe (dal punto di vista di lei) una cosa che porterebbe altre persone a soffrire .... secondo me ne passa ....


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ?? Esaurita perché ha capito e scelto ? E chi lo dice ...
> Magari ha scelto lui ...


Lo ha detto stesso lui. Se poi non ne è convinto non è certo questo a fargli cambiare idea.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Voglio solo un si, poi mai mai mi permetterei dimettere in mezzo la moglie dell altro . Un segno tangibile , i motivi per restare ne posso trovare mille .


allora scegli qualcosa di fattibile, anche se il fatto che tua moglie di sua spontanea volontà e non dopo essere stata sgamata ha chiuso la relazione dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se c'è qualcuno da tutelare non è tanto il traditore ma la sua famiglia.Concordo con Danny . Mal comune mezzo gaudio ? Non comprendo che tipo di prova d'amore si parli, chiesta da uno   che ha deciso di tacere, soffrire, sottoporsi all'umiliazione delle frequentazioni promiscue aspettando pazientemente che la moglie "torni a casa ".


Non si capisce? : si è rotto i coglioni .....!!!
Ripeto : non vuole che l’altra lo sappia , vuole solo che la moglie gli dica : “ok, glielo dico...” . Poi la ferma ...
È stato chiaro nel suo post ...
Perché continuate ad arrovellarvi sul punto “tuteliamo l’altra famiglia”... l’altra famiglia è tutelata .... Lui non vuole che la moglie dell’amante di sua moglie sappia ..ma che sua moglie semplicemente gli dica “se serve a farti tornare glielo dirò ..”  

Invece la moglie tira in ballo la tutela di una moglie che non ha pensato a tutelare mente di faceva sbattere dal marito ...

Non si se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora scegli qualcosa di fattibile, anche se il fatto che tua moglie di sua spontanea volontà e non dopo essere stata sgamata ha chiuso la relazione dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


Di sua spontanea volontà ?? E chi te lo dice? Magari si è rotto il cazzo il suo amante


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> riassumendo: la moglie si è fatta per anni l’amico comune pure lui sposato... anche  le vacanze insieme si sono fatti (coi coniugi vicini...cosa c’è trovo ripugnante).....non ha avuto alcuno scrupolo nel prendere per il culo marito e  moglie di lui ... e se n’e’ strabattuta delle eventuali conseguenze di una scoperta ....
> E ora tutti a dire ... noooo, le sta chiedendo di fare una cosa indegna....
> Intendiamoci, non è una gara a chi la fa più sporca ..ma da lì al dire che lei ha ragione a non farlo perché sarebbe (dal punto di vista di lei) una cosa che porterebbe altre persone a soffrire .... secondo me ne passa ....


Vista la gravità delle cose fatte e delle modalità può chiedergli di tutto. Anche comprare una prima pagina del corriere per scrivere ''sono una grande zocc...''. E poi? Lei si oppone per questo per i danni che a LORO può arrrecare questa cosa (oltre che ad un altra povera crista, e figli forse, che torti non hanno)..non per proteggere lui. Perdonare comporta anche esser certi o fiduciosi che l altro ci ama ancora..se si hanno dubbi...molla tutto e via.


----------



## Ingenua (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora scegli qualcosa di fattibile, anche se il fatto che tua moglie di sua spontanea volontà e non dopo essere stata sgamata ha chiuso la relazione dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


...di fattibile e soprattutto di qualcosa che non ferisca nessun altro. Io non so cosa darei per tornare indietro nel tempo e non farmi trovare in casa il fatidico giorno in cui è suonato il citofono. Tra l'altro nel mio caso lui mi aveva accennato che stata attraversando una crisi legata al nostro rapporto e da un paio di mesi ci stavamo entrambi impegnando per ricostruire (senza sapere del suo tradimento). Ero felicissima quel fatidico giorno, perchè sentivo rifiorire l'amore di un tempo. Se non avessi saputo nulla del tradimento, la mia vita avrebbe preso un'altra piega ed invece mi ritrovo oggi,  sola, sfiduciata nei confronti del genere umano e pure con un neo-ex amante...


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, certo...:disistima per uno a cui ho messo le corna per anni con un amico comune ...e che mi sta chiedendo “dimostrami che ami me più di lui”...
> 
> Tuteliamo il traditore che, poverino, ha tradito solo per ritrovare il proprio io ....il tradito invece che fa una richiesta scema ma comprensibile rischia addirittura che lo si stimi meno ...dev’essere sempre razionale,  profondo, comprensivo e soprattutto non deve pretendere niente (sounds familiar?)


Se si vuole continuare a stare insieme e a vivere decentemente bisogna evitare di trasformare la coppia in una Guerra dei Roses.
L'alternativa più giusta per tutti è lasciarsi.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma non vuole veramente farlo sapere !!!
> Cos’e che non è ancora chiaro di questo punto ...
> È stata sua moglie la prima a pensare : “chissene frega  se qualcuno starà male ..” per davvero però ... non solo per mettere alla prova il marito ...
> 
> ...


Ma no, è solo perché mi sto parando il culo. Non si sa mai che mi possa trovare dall'altra parte un giorno:sonar::sonar:.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Di sua spontanea volontà ?? E chi te lo dice? Magari si è rotto il cazzo il suo amante


è altamente improbabile che un uomo si stanchi.   in genere, un uomo tronca quando teme di essere sgamato.



Ingenua ha detto:


> ...di fattibile e soprattutto di qualcosa che non ferisca nessun altro. Io non so cosa darei per tornare indietro nel tempo e non farmi trovare in casa il fatidico giorno in cui è suonato il citofono. Tra l'altro nel mio caso lui mi aveva accennato che stata attraversando una crisi legata al nostro rapporto e da un paio di mesi ci stavamo entrambi impegnando per ricostruire (senza sapere del suo tradimento). Ero felicissima quel fatidico giorno, perchè sentivo rifiorire l'amore di un tempo. Se non avessi saputo nulla del tradimento, la mia vita avrebbe preso un'altra piega ed invece mi ritrovo oggi,  sola, sfiduciata nei confronti del genere umano e pure con un neo-ex amante...


eh appunto


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha dimostrato che vuole te stando con te e chiudendo con lui
> Tu le stai chiedendo di fare del male a una persona che non c'entra nulla. Ha fatto benissimo a dirti di no.
> Vuoi fare una carognata falla tu, non chiederla a lei. Io ragionerei così al posto di tua moglie. Lei non può sapere che poi non vorresti che lo facesse


Brava.
Io comprendo che uno faccia casino quando scopre di essere tradito, sull'onda dello sconvolgimento.
Molto, molto meno comprendo un'azione portata avanti dopo, addirittura a storia finita.
Ma che addirittura si chieda alla moglie, come se fosse una punizione per lei, di operare una vendetta lo trovo inaccettabile.
E mostra un comportamento che reputo vigliacco.
Se si vuole fare del male almeno si abbia il coraggio di metterci la faccia.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non si capisce? : si è rotto i coglioni .....!!!
> Ripeto : non vuole che l’altra lo sappia , vuole solo che la moglie gli dica : “ok, glielo dico...” . Poi la ferma ...
> È stato chiaro nel suo post ...
> Perché continuate ad arrovellarvi sul punto “tuteliamo l’altra famiglia”... l’altra famiglia è tutelata .... Lui non vuole che la moglie dell’amante di sua moglie sappia ..ma che sua moglie semplicemente gli dica “se serve a farti tornare glielo dirò ..”
> ...


Ti sei spiegata, avevo letto le pagine precedenti frettolosamente. La cosa ha un senso.
"Se sei disposta a sputtanarti e creare un gran bordello, allora ci tieni davvero".
Ovviamente non condivido perché vista dal di fuori la cosa appare forse ancor più umiliante per lui, nel senso che si capisce che la disperazione è totale e cerca conferme all'esterno, mentre purtroppo le vere conferme le può trovare solamente in ciò che davvero lui vuole.
Quando entrai qua ero più o meno allo stato larvale, come tanti, di stronzate ne pensavo tante.
E' una fase che ci sta, soprattutto quando hai "sopportato" tanto e ti senti un pò coglione.
Io oggi a ripensare a certe cose mi sento estremamente coglione per tutto ciò che ho provato a digerire.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dimostra che è una donna che non vuole attuare cattiverie gratuite
> Se per dimostrarti di amarti devo distruggere la vita di un'altra, forse sei tu quello che ha qualche problema.


Quoto.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io avrei chiesto la realizzazione di quel giochino sessuale che tante volte ti ho chiesto e tu mai avevi fatto. E non l'avrei fermata
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> Questa è fine, qualcuno potrebbe non arrivarci :sonar:


Pure io [emoji41][emoji16]


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


Mo fai il biblico ... Va be' che Isacco non aveva tradito ed è già una grande differenza.
Ma se un tradito chiede un gesto forte al traditore che male fa ?? 
Se poi il traditore accetta bene se non accetta ognuno per fatti suoi ..
E i gesti forti li farà a letto con altri [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> ...di fattibile e soprattutto di qualcosa che non ferisca nessun altro. Io non so cosa darei per tornare indietro nel tempo e non farmi trovare in casa il fatidico giorno in cui è suonato il citofono. Tra l'altro nel mio caso lui mi aveva accennato che stata attraversando una crisi legata al nostro rapporto e da un paio di mesi ci stavamo entrambi impegnando per ricostruire (senza sapere del suo tradimento). Ero felicissima quel fatidico giorno, perchè sentivo rifiorire l'amore di un tempo. Se non avessi saputo nulla del tradimento, la mia vita avrebbe preso un'altra piega ed invece mi ritrovo oggi,  sola, sfiduciata nei confronti del genere umano e pure con un neo-ex amante...


Cosi' facendo saresti rimasta appunto ingenua, oltre che cornuta. Almeno adesso tanto ingenua non lo sei piu'. Tanto prima o poi lo avresti scoperto in qualche altro modo


----------



## francoff (18 Luglio 2018)

Ciao dugongo ( perché questo nickname ? Il nome di questo animale ?) ti capisco e capisco però anche tua moglie . Concordo con danny quando afferma che a volte è meglio separarsi . Riguardo al resto che ti ha detto filtralo attraverso il fatto che da tradito e' diventato paladino di traditori , questo per tutelare la moglie e L amore e l'armonia ritrovati a casa ... anche se più che frutto dell amore e' il risultato della contabilità famigliare .


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' reato rivelare al coniuge dell'amante la relazione.
> Se lo fa, preparati a scucire un bel po' di denaro a titolo risarcimento danni.
> Vedi @_Cielo_, non sto cercando di capirlo, perché la valanga di sentimenti gli ha fatto flippare il cervello: i sentimenti sono sconfinati nel razionale facendolo diventare irrazionale.
> Sto solo cercando di farlo ragionare, di portarlo con i piedi per terra, di prospettargli le funeste conseguenze del suo comportamento.
> ...


A me no, ma l'importante è che sia chiaro a te.
Per me, se ti va rispiega. Non capisco in che modo i sentimenti sconfinino nel razionale per farlo diventare irrazionale.
A me e' successo che il mio irrazionale ad un certo punto ha preso una bella botta dal razionale, ma pure a quel punto non lo ha ascoltato. Anzi se lo e' mangiato. Per comodità, per paura, per tante cose. E quando ho aperto gli occhi ho dovuto fare i conti con il non avergli dato ascolto.
Per te i sentimenti cosa sono rispetto al razionale in cui sconfinano ed all'irrazionale in cui diventano? Confermo l'impressione comunque di sdoppiamento


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao dugongo ( perché questo nickname ? Il nome di questo animale ?) ti capisco e capisco però anche tua moglie . Concordo con danny quando afferma che a volte è meglio separarsi . Riguardo al resto che ti ha detto filtralo attraverso il fatto che *da tradito e' diventato paladino di traditor*i , questo per tutelare la moglie e L amore e l'armonia ritrovati a casa ... anche se più che frutto dell amore e' il risultato della contabilità famigliare .


Ma che è?
Il ciclo della Tavola Rotonda?
Dalla Bibbia al ciclo Bretone?
Francoff, tu oltre che tradito sei anche traditore. E mi sa che qui non sei l'unico, a quanto ho letto.
Esiste davvero uno schieramento da difendere per cui uno debba essere classificato come paladino?
Sinceramente non me ne frega niente di fare del male nella vita, non lo trovo così attraente.
Se devo pensare a qualcosa per me stesso dopo essere stato tradito è darmi la possibilità di aprirmi a nuove prospettive.
Che siano a 90 o a 180 gradi poco importa.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha dimostrato che vuole te stando con te e chiudendo con lui
> Tu le stai chiedendo di fare del male a una persona che non c'entra nulla. Ha fatto benissimo a dirti di no.
> Vuoi fare una carognata falla tu, non chiederla a lei. Io ragionerei così al posto di tua moglie. Lei non può sapere che poi non vorresti che lo facesse


Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.
Ma per molti l'amante vale più del coniuge ruota di scorta [emoji41].


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
> Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.
> Ma per molti l'amante vale più del *coniuge ruota di scorta* [emoji41].


Una botta di autostima...


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.



Tu stesso dici che non lo avresti voluto fare mettere in pratica, l'annuncio alla moglie.
E hai chiesto a tua moglie una prova che si muove contro la tua stessa natura.
A che pro volevi essere rassicurato con quello che a tutti gli effetti sarebbe stato un altro tradimento verso di te?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Oriente, scusami, ma continuo a non trovare l'utilità del farlo. Cioè la moglie dovrebbe promettergli di informare la moglie dell'amante per tenerlo contento, e poi non farlo davvero? Dargli la cosiddetta "prova d'amore"?
> Allora o lo fai, o non fingi di fare una cosa per dare il contentino. Io la Penso così, può darsi sia sbagliato.....
> Da persona "informata sui fatti" in maniera brutale da parte del marito dell'amante (di mio marito), dico no e poi no. Io non c'entravo niente, e quello che ha voluto farmi credere di avermi fatto un favore informandomi, in realtà stava solo consumando da sua personale vendetta nei confronti della moglie e di mio marito. Cattiveria del tutto gratuita.
> Detto ciò concordo sul fatto che non ci deve essere un trattamento preferenziale volto a tutelare l'amante. Se tieni al tuo matrimonio, il coniuge deve venire prima di tutto. La parte lesa va tutelata. L'amante, può e deve arrangiarsi di suo.


Se a me fa star bene vedere che rovineresti un'altro per me e non mi accontenti resta con il tuo amante che ti ha scaricato..
Se invece dimostri che faresti del male al tuo amante come lo hai fatto a me ... Bene ... Dimostri che tieni a me quanto a lui ... 
E mi sarebbe bastato il gesto ... Lui sta dicendo semplicemente questo .
Lei non ha neanche provato ad assecondarlo


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se a me fa star bene vedere che rovineresti un'altro per me e non mi accontenti resta con il tuo amante che ti ha scaricato..
> Se invece dimostri che faresti del male al tuo amante come lo hai fatto a me ... Bene ... Dimostri che tieni a me quanto a lui ...
> E mi sarebbe bastato il gesto ... Lui sta dicendo semplicemente questo .
> Lei non ha neanche provato ad assecondarlo


E meno male per entrambi....


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una botta di autostima...


Non è autostima è che molti ripiegano ... E restano con la lacrimuccia.
Poi il tempo aggiusterà tutto [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E meno male per entrambi....


Bel punto di vista [emoji57].


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Però... però...
Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
Ma allora che cazzo ci si sta ancora con una che si disistima e che si odia?
Si chiude e stop. E' la soluzione più dignitosa.
Se si resta assieme l'amore o l'affetto devono rientrare ancora, e contrariamente a quello che dice Francoff, sono i sentimenti la base per stare con chi ci ha tradito senza arrivare a odiare e per riuscire a trovare tutto accettabile.
Se lo si fa per soldi o per necessità, il rancore non finirà mai e si trasformerà in odio, che fingeremo di non vedere, di non riconoscere, perché non avremo MAI il coraggio di ammetterlo.
Dietro questa sofferenza tanto sbandierata c'è questo, sappiatelo.
Mentre dietro un tradimento non c'è mai odio. Mai. Non mettiamolo sullo stesso piano.
C'è magari incoscienza, o mancanza di empatia, o egoismo, o indifferenza, o solo desiderio verso qualcuno e nient'altro, ma mai odio.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se c'è qualcuno da tutelare non è tanto il traditore ma la sua famiglia.Concordo con Danny . Mal comune mezzo gaudio ? Non comprendo che tipo di prova d'amore si parli, chiesta da uno   che ha deciso di tacere, soffrire, sottoporsi all'umiliazione delle frequentazioni promiscue aspettando pazientemente che la moglie "torni a casa ".


Non ho aspettato che lei tornasse a casa altrimenti avete parlato L anno scorso . Ho aspettato il momento giusto tutelando L equilibrio e il futuro di chi non ha colpe . Ora che cammina con le sue gambe ho parlato , ho parlato perché qualsiasi sia L epilogo lei ne e' fuori.


----------



## Ingenua (18 Luglio 2018)

Lei vuole semplicemente evitare di riesumare un cadavere. E credo veramente che non voglia far soffrire l'altra. Lui dovrebbe smetterla di vivere nel limbo, se non riesce a perdonare sinceramente e totalmente farebbe bene a lasciarla, per il bene di entrambi. Rivangare continuamente il passato non porta a nulla...e lo dice una che ha rivangato ogni giorno per tre anni.


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Cosi' facendo saresti rimasta appunto ingenua, oltre che cornuta. Almeno adesso tanto ingenua non lo sei piu'. Tanto prima o poi lo avresti scoperto in qualche altro modo


Mi tocca quotare tutto ...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Oriente, scusami, ma continuo a non trovare l'utilità del farlo. Cioè la moglie dovrebbe promettergli di informare la moglie dell'amante per tenerlo contento, e poi non farlo davvero? Dargli la cosiddetta "prova d'amore"?
> Allora o lo fai, o non fingi di fare una cosa per dare il contentino. Io la Penso così, può darsi sia sbagliato.....
> Da persona "informata sui fatti" in maniera brutale da parte del marito dell'amante (di mio marito), dico no e poi no. Io non c'entravo niente, e quello che ha voluto farmi credere di avermi fatto un favore informandomi, in realtà stava solo consumando da sua personale vendetta nei confronti della moglie e di mio marito. Cattiveria del tutto gratuita.
> Detto ciò concordo sul fatto che non ci deve essere un trattamento preferenziale volto a tutelare l'amante. Se tieni al tuo matrimonio, il coniuge deve venire prima di tutto. La parte lesa va tutelata. L'amante, può e deve arrangiarsi di suo.


Ma se tuo marito continuava a rompere le scatole all'amante scoperta perché a casa filava tutto liscio.la.controparte ha fatto bene a creargli un po' di casino ... Mi dispiace per te [emoji41]


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


Infatti non dico che L ha fatto contro di me ma l ha fatto per lei . Ora dimostri la stessa spregiudicatezza nel fare qualcosa per noi . Non ci pensava alla sofferenza della moglie e amica  nel cosa fossero stat scoperti da lei? Non ci pensava alla mia sofferenza ? Che all inizio gliela ho anche palesata parlandole ? Solo il loro e' il grande amore puro ? Il nostro cosa è cacca da pestare ? Comunque per me è importante sapere che io adesso valgo più di lui che il nostro passato il nostro presente la nostra vita ( gioie dolori , dolori che ci hanno visto lottare assieme contro il destino ) valgono più del loro trascorso .


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
> Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.
> Ma per molti l'amante vale più del coniuge ruota di scorta [emoji41].


Non la fa contro l'amante
La fa contro la moglie
A me sembra evidente la differenza


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


È una prova . Non è odio.
una semplice prova. 
Vuoi ricostruire con me si o no .
Ti sta bene ok non ti sta bene ciao .
Semplice e lineare.


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


Uso una frase da cioccolatino ma la trovo azzeccata: il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio ma l'indifferenza
Odio solo le persone alle quali in qualche modo tengo ancora, se di qualcuno non mi frega nulla non perdo tempo ad odiarlo ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È una prova . Non è odio.
> una semplice prova.
> Vuoi ricostruire con me si o no .
> Ti sta bene ok non ti sta bene ciao .
> Semplice e lineare.


Quindi come prova può chiederle qualunque cosa? Anche far del male a chi non c'entra?
Perchè non le chiede di sparare al suo amante? Del resto se per lui è una prova questa lei dovrebbe dire di si.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non la fa contro l'amante
> La fa contro la moglie
> A me sembra evidente la differenza


La mette alla prova ... Mi sembra pure giusto ... Non vuole provare l'ebbrezza della figura di merda [emoji90] ciao e stammi bene


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi come prova può chiederle qualunque cosa? Anche far del male a chi non c'entra?
> Perchè non le chiede di sparare al suo amante? Del resto se per lui è una prova questa lei dovrebbe dire di si.


Potrebbe farlo ... [emoji16][emoji16]Di sicuro lei ha pugnalato lui [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]per ammore


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La mette alla prova ... Mi sembra pure giusto ... Non vuole provare l'ebbrezza della figura di merda [emoji90] ciao e stammi bene


Bella prova del cazzo


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> Lei vuole semplicemente evitare di riesumare un cadavere. E credo veramente che non voglia far soffrire l'altra. Lui dovrebbe smetterla di vivere nel limbo, *se non riesce a perdonare sinceramente e totalmente farebbe bene a lasciarla*, per il bene di entrambi. Rivangare continuamente il passato non porta a nulla...e lo dice una che ha rivangato ogni giorno per tre anni.


Il perdono non può essere un mero atto di volontà, non basta volerlo per ottenerlo ne da parte di chi ha tradito ne da parte di chi è stato tradito, il perdono lo si trova alla fine di un percorso condiviso, se lo si trova


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il perdono non può essere un mero atto di volontà, non basta volerlo per ottenerlo ne da parte di chi ha tradito ne da parte di chi è stato tradito, il perdono lo si trova alla fine di un percorso condiviso


Non solo, il perdono lo si deve *meritare*.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bella prova del cazzo


Bè pure lei ne aveva 2 a disposizione [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non solo, il perdono lo si deve *meritare*.


Quotissimo


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


A volte, Danny, si vuole solo poter scoprire la vera natura di chi ci sta accanto....le parole non bastano più ...però confondono .... allora si chiedono i fatti (magari pure sbagliando...ma tant’e ..se è amore anche il tradito verrà perdonato ....o no? )


----------



## Lara3 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una condizione assurda, per una storia che sai essere finita.
> 
> tua moglie non sta proteggendo l'ex amante, sta semplicemente evitando di fare una cosa stupida.
> 
> il segno tangibile che sei più importante l'hai già avuto col fatto che tua moglie ha sua sponte deciso di chiudere la storia


Ciao, mi dispiace...
mi ricollego alla risposta di Perplesso perché secondo me da quello che dici tua moglie ha chiuso col amante quando ha visto quanto l’amavi quando lei era malata. 
Possibile che abbia chiuso col amante solamente perché ha visto che lui non l’ha sostenuta durante la malattia.
Quindi ... sarebbe ancora più triste.
La dimostrazione d'amore che le hai chiesto non è giusta e non ti darebbe nessuna certezza.


----------



## Moni (18 Luglio 2018)

Credo che la tua richiesta di tirate in mezzo la moglie sia assurda e soptutto cosa dimostrerebbe lei facendolo?
Di amarti?
Che nesso ci sarebbe ?

Poi non lo fa non per proteggere lui ne la moglie ma se stessa

I traditori sono egoisti e lo è anche qui a che pro tirare su sto polveronein cui si farebbe na gran figura di merda pure lei?

Ma poi..Come fate a perdonare storie di mesi o addirittura anni ?
Davvero è possibile andare avanti dopo un tradimento così lungo e ricominciare ?
Per me sarebbe impossibile 
Capisco si faccia per non affrontare un cambiamento enorme come la separazione ma che si faccia perché si ama ancora..Come si fa ad amare chi ti ha ripetutamente tradito ?
È contro natura No?
È come non amarsi per primi.

È poi si arriva a queste pretese assurde...


----------



## Ingenua (18 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il perdono non può essere un mero atto di volontà, non basta volerlo per ottenerlo ne da parte di chi ha tradito ne da parte di chi è stato tradito, il perdono lo si trova alla fine di un percorso condiviso, se lo si trova


Io quel percorso l'ho fatto anzi, l'abbiamo fatto entrambi e ho voluto fortemente perdonare ma non ce l'ho fatta. L'ho amato troppo per accettare che mi abbia fatto una cosa del genere. Alla fine ti arrendi di fronte al fatto che qualcosa dentro di te si è spezzato per sempre.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Di sua spontanea volontà ?? E chi te lo dice? Magari si è rotto il cazzo il suo amante


Anche io ho questo dubbio...
Sembra che sia stato durante o dopo la malattia di lei


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> Io quel percorso l'ho fatto anzi, l'abbiamo fatto entrambi e ho voluto fortemente perdonare ma non ce l'ho fatta. *L'ho amato troppo per accettare che mi abbia fatto una cosa del genere.* Alla fine ti arrendi di fronte al fatto che qualcosa dentro di te si è spezzato per sempre.


Io sono ancora per strada e quello che scrivi lo capisco benissimo, la mia paura è proprio che la conclusione sia la stessa tua, ma ancora ad una conclusione non ci sono arrivato, vedremo


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io ho questo dubbio...
> Sembra che sia stato durante o dopo la malattia di lei


Ecco..lei si ammala, l’amante  le assesta un calcione e lei si ricorda improvvisamente che ha un marito ...daiiiii???? Che difficile scegliere così ...

Non sarà che ci hanno fatto  becchi oerche’ siamo troppo accomodanti e creduloni ?


----------



## Ingenua (18 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Io sono ancora per strada e quello che scrivi lo capisco benissimo, la mia paura è proprio che la conclusione sia la stessa tua, ma ancora ad una conclusione non ci sono arrivato, vedremo



Ti auguro di riuscirci, davvero. Nel mio caso anche quando sembrava che tutto andasse per il meglio non mi sentivo mai serena, avevo sempre quel peso in fondo al cuore che mi ancorava alle solite domande "perchè?, con tutto l'amore che gli ho dato...". Ho capito che facevo del male a me stessa e a lui che ce l'ha messa tutta per farsi perdonare senza successo...


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> Ti auguro di riuscirci, davvero. Nel mio caso anche quando sembrava che tutto andasse per il meglio *non mi sentivo mai serena, avevo sempre quel peso in fondo al cuore* che mi ancorava alle solite domande "perchè?, con tutto l'amore che gli ho dato...". Ho capito che facevo del male a me stessa e a lui che ce l'ha messa tutta per farsi perdonare senza successo...


Perfetta sintesi di questo momento per me


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ecco..lei si ammala, l’amante  le assesta un calcione e lei si ricorda improvvisamente che ha un marito ...daiiiii???? Che difficile scegliere così ...
> 
> *Non sarà che ci hanno fatto  becchi oerche’ siamo troppo accomodanti e creduloni ?*


Temo fortemente che  ....


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> A volte, Danny, si vuole solo poter scoprire la vera natura di chi ci sta accanto....le parole non bastano più ...però confondono .... allora si chiedono i fatti (magari pure sbagliando...ma tant’e ..*se è amore anche il tradito verrà perdonato ....o no?* )


Io l'ho scoperto lo stesso, senza chiedere prove.
Neretto: difatti la moglie lo cerca lo stesso. La prova sarebbe anche superata, in teoria.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io ho questo dubbio...
> Sembra che sia stato durante o dopo la malattia di lei


Lei è ammalata e quando ho visto L amore e la dedizione con cui mi sono adoperato si è sentita una merda e ha capito di sbagliare che il suo desiderio era di stare con me al 100% . Io già sapevo ed onestamente L ho fatto più per senso del dovere che per amore e a lei L ho detto. Poi se sia una storia inventata li' su due piedi per darmi una risposta o che sia la verità o la sua verità metabolizzata .... io non lo so . Quello che so e' che faccio fatica a fidarmi visto che quattro anni fa , con me scosso veramente , mi disse cose bellissime e tranquillizzanti . Lei m ha detto che ha cercato di non togliermi nulla e che quando era con me era  con me al 100%. Difficile crederle se mi sono accorto quando inizio e quando smise vuol dire che qualcosa in più o e in meno lo percepivo


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo che la tua richiesta di tirate in mezzo la moglie sia assurda e soptutto cosa dimostrerebbe lei facendolo?
> Di amarti?
> Che nesso ci sarebbe ?
> 
> ...


Si fa se chi ti dice che ti ha tradito ti chiede perdono ....e tu gli credi perché capisci che è umano, che capita , e vattelappesca... ..
Si crea però una frattura profonda tra la proiezione che avevi del coniuge e la nuova versione di se che ti ha dato (non il tradimento fisico in se ..ma le balle inenarrabili che ti ha raccontato per perpetuarlo......) 
A volte quindi  ti vengono dei dubbi  e siccome anche tu sei umano e non è una caratteristica di cui è in possesso  solo il tuo coniuge , hai  bisogno di essere rassicurato ...
A me sembra normalissimo ...non è odiare l’altro, non è vendetta ...è trovare un modo (magari scemo) che in quel momento possa rassicurarti.
Io non lo chiederei mai...ma nemmeno avrei sopportato un solo giorno di consapevole convivenza.... ma io sono io ... e in ogni caso mi piacerebbe chiedere una prova forte....ma forse non la chiedo oerche’ temo che, come fatto dalla moglie del nostro amico, mi si dica di no.....accampando a nobili e inverosimili scuse legate a non ben precisate espressioni di nobiltà d’animo....
Vedi mo ‘ !?!


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo che la tua richiesta di tirate in mezzo la moglie sia assurda e soptutto cosa dimostrerebbe lei facendolo?
> Di amarti?
> Che nesso ci sarebbe ?
> 
> ...


Si fa. Io qualche anno fa non avrei accettato manco il 10 per cento di ciò che è successo. Ma fai un bilancio delle colpe, di quanto avete fatto in tanti anni, di cosa puoi permetterti, di chi vuoi proteggere. Si fa. Fidati. E spesso anche chi è traditore non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato da se stesso. E poi succede.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


 della serie tu hai rovinato l'esistenza a me è sempre tu la devi rovinare a lui.
Se lo avesse fatto senza dirti niente facendo scoppiare una bomba anche alla moglie dell'ex amante? 
Credo che il tuo fine era di voler vedere soffrire tutti come hai sofferto tu.Nient'altro.
Vendetta.
Il resto sono scuse che ti stai raccontando


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo che la tua richiesta di tirate in mezzo la moglie sia assurda e soptutto cosa dimostrerebbe lei facendolo?
> Di amarti?
> Che nesso ci sarebbe ?
> 
> ...


Forse hai centrato il punto forse cerco solo un pretesto per andarmene. E comunque si è vero come ha detto occhi tristi : mi sono rotto il caxxo


----------



## Lara3 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


Dietro un tradimento se dici che non c’è odio allora c’è di sicuro mancanza di amore verso il tradito e molto menefreghismo. Se poi il tradimento si perpetua allora c'è totale indifferenza verso la sofferenza del tradito che può essere peggio dell’odio.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Io sono ancora per strada e quello che scrivi lo capisco benissimo, la mia paura è proprio che la conclusione sia la stessa tua, ma ancora ad una conclusione non ci sono arrivato, vedremo


Mi metto.in coda. Ci aggiorniamo tra qualche tempo


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bel punto di vista [emoji57].


Non puoi chiedere come  "prova d'amore" una cosa che tu stesso non vuoi 
Non stai chiedendo una prova d'amore, ma di essere tradito un'altra volta. Nella sostanza.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Lei è ammalata e quando ho visto L amore e la dedizione con cui mi sono adoperato si è sentita una merda e ha capito di sbagliare che il suo desiderio era di stare con me al 100% . Io già sapevo ed onestamente L ho fatto più per senso del dovere che per amore e a lei L ho detto. Poi se sia una storia inventata li' su due piedi per darmi una risposta o che sia la verità o la sua verità metabolizzata .... io non lo so . Quello che so e' che faccio fatica a fidarmi visto che quattro anni fa , con me scosso veramente , mi disse cose bellissime e tranquillizzanti . Lei m ha detto che ha cercato di non togliermi nulla e che quando era con me era  con me al 100%. Difficile crederle se mi sono accorto quando inizio e quando smise vuol dire che qualcosa in più o e in meno lo percepivo


Il punto è che ho il forte dubbio che lei sia stata abbandonata dsll’amante duranre la malattia...
Altro che ha scelto te....
Sono parole dure, ma certe volte è meglio la cruda realtà, che l’illusione di “ essere stato scelto”


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dietro un tradimento se dici che non c’è odio allora c’è di sicuro mancanza di amore verso il tradito e molto menefreghismo. Se poi il tradimento si perpetua allora c'è totale indifferenza verso la sofferenza del tradito che può essere peggio dell’odio.


Perfetto , sintesi ineccepibile


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Perfetto , sintesi ineccepibile


Ecco, una cosa però non mi è chiara, caro dugongo...
Finché c’avevi in testa le corna d’alce ti sei immolato...ora che lei ti dice che ha preferito te ti volatilizzi .....
Cosa ti ha fatto cambiare idea , prova a parte, Che  per giunta hai chiesto fuori tempo massimo ?


----------



## Moni (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si fa. Io qualche anno fa non avrei accettato manco il 10 per cento di ciò che è successo. Ma fai un bilancio delle colpe, di quanto avete fatto in tanti anni, di cosa puoi permetterti, di chi vuoi proteggere. Si fa. Fidati. E spesso anche chi è traditore non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato da se stesso. E poi succede.


Guarda io il tradimento la scopata extra l avventura di un paio di volte anche 4/5 capisco sai 

Ma la relazione di mesi i sotterfugi gli incontri quello no
Qui non sono bilanci colpe o meglio 
e'  cercare altrove cosa non hai a casa e posto ci sia una colpa se davvero il compagno o compagna non ci dava che fa adesso si mette a dare a comando ?
Diventa un altro ?
Si ricorda di amare ?
Io capisco solo che la quotidianità ammazza 
Che i figli spesso allontanano
Che sia umano avercene due palle 

Ma da li a ritrovarsi
Cmq bene x chi ci riesce magari diventa più forte di prima


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Si fa se chi ti dice che ti ha tradito ti chiede perdono ....e tu gli credi perché capisci che è umano, che capita , e vattelappesca... ..
> Si crea però una frattura profonda tra la proiezione che avevi del coniuge e la nuova versione di se che ti ha dato (non il tradimento fisico in se ..ma le balle inenarrabili che ti ha raccontato per perpetuarlo......)
> A volte quindi  ti vengono dei dubbi  e siccome anche tu sei umano e non è una caratteristica di cui è in possesso  solo il tuo coniuge , hai  bisogno di essere rassicurato ...
> A me sembra normalissimo ...non è odiare l’altro, non è vendetta ...è trovare un modo (magari scemo) che in quel momento possa rassicurarti.
> ...


Sono, come praticamente sempre, d'accordo con quello che dici
Però credo che in questo momento di frustrazione, rabbia, delusione e svilimento, dugongo dovrebbe cercare altre forme di "compensazione" perchè una volta che avrà ottenuto ciò che umanamente chiede non gli rimarrà nulla in mano


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dietro un tradimento se dici che non c’è odio allora c’è di sicuro mancanza di amore verso il tradito e molto menefreghismo. Se poi il tradimento si perpetua allora c'è totale indifferenza verso la sofferenza del tradito che può essere peggio dell’odio.


Il peggio lo stabiliamo noi. 
Dietro il tradimento c'è una scelta egoistica, nient'altro.
Non ci si preoccupa delle conseguenze in virtù del fatto che si considerano i benefici ottenuti desiderabili nella maniera più assoluta, ovvero senza condizioni.
E' incoscienza. Si sta bene, si sta molto bene, e si sceglie di continuare a godere di queste emozioni senza troppe preoccupazioni.
E' un po' come fare bungee jumping. Lo si fa perché piace, non si arriva a pensare che  ci si può anche spiaccicare.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ecco, una cosa però non mi è chiara, caro dugongo...
> Finché c’avevi in testa le corna d’alce ti sei immolato...ora che lei ti dice che ha preferito te ti volatilizzi .....
> Cosa ti ha fatto cambiare idea , prova a parte, Che  per giunta hai chiesto fuori tempo massimo ?


Ho aspettato che mia figlia fosse autonoma e uscisse da casa . Ha fatto un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e non volevo crearle problemi


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Sono, come praticamente sempre, d'accordo con quello che dici
> Però credo che in questo momento di frustrazione, rabbia, delusione e svilimento, dugongo dovrebbe cercare altre forme di "compensazione" perchè una volta che avrà ottenuto ciò che umanamente chiede non gli rimarrà nulla in mano


Può darsi...ma al posto suo credo che mi farei delle grasse risate sentendo le probabili scuse accampate dalla moglie per non dare seguito alla prova richiesta. Tipo:
- “povera la moglie del mio amante ,  non se lo merita ....non è giusto ....... (hahahah...) “
Senti anche tu lo stridore tipo gesso sulla lavagna?
Perché è vero , non se lo merita, ma è come sentire dire a uno che ti ha appena rapinato casa che non vuole chiederti una caramella perché è l’ultima e rimarresti senza ..... (è il primo esempio che mi è venuto, fa schifo, ma era per rendere l’idea ...) .


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il peggio lo stabiliamo noi.
> Dietro il tradimento c'è una scelta egoistica, nient'altro.
> Non ci si preoccupa delle conseguenze in virtù del fatto che si considerano i benefici ottenuti desiderabili nella maniera più assoluta, ovvero senza condizioni.
> E' incoscienza. Si sta bene, si sta molto bene, e si sceglie di continuare a godere di queste emozioni senza troppe preoccupazioni.
> E' un po' come fare bungee jumping. Lo si fa perché piace, non si arriva a pensare che  ci si può anche spiaccicare.


Forse è vero ma questo implica anche una bella dose di immaturità oltre al fatto che si viene meno ad un impegno con la persona con la quale si stà affrontando la vita e questa cosa confrontata con il bungee jumping non è alla pari


----------



## HP72 (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Può darsi...ma al posto suo credo che mi farei delle grasse risate sentendo le probabili scuse accampate dalla moglie per non dare seguito alla prova richiesta. Tipo:
> - “povera la moglie del mio amante ,  non se lo merita ....non è giusto ....... (hahahah...) “
> Senti anche tu lo stridore tipo gesso sulla lavagna?
> Perché è vero , non se lo merita, ma è come sentire dire a uno che ti ha appena rapinato casa che non vuole chiederti una caramella perché è l’ultima e rimarresti senza ..... (è il primo esempio che mi è venuto, fa schifo, ma era per rendere l’idea ...) .


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ho aspettato che mia figlia fosse autonoma e uscisse da casa . Ha fatto un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e non volevo crearle problemi


Cvd. Ora cerchi il pelo nell uovo per far saltare il banco. Fallo da signore senza pretese inutili.


----------



## Moni (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il peggio lo stabiliamo noi.
> Dietro il tradimento c'è una scelta egoistica, nient'altro.
> Non ci si preoccupa delle conseguenze in virtù del fatto che si considerano i benefici ottenuti desiderabili nella maniera più assoluta, ovvero senza condizioni.
> E' incoscienza. Si sta bene, si sta molto bene, e si sceglie di continuare a godere di queste emozioni senza troppe preoccupazioni.
> E' un po' come fare bungee jumping. Lo si fa perché piace, non si arriva a pensare che  ci si può anche spiaccicare.


Quoto
Però evidentem a casa si sta male.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non puoi chiedere come  "prova d'amore" una cosa che tu stesso non vuoi
> Non stai chiedendo una prova d'amore, ma di essere tradito un'altra volta. Nella sostanza.


Non è una "prova d'amore"  è un modo per vedere che valore ho nella tua vita.
Se mi hai cojonato per ammore di un altra persona ... Devi dimostrarmi anche il contrario . Altrimenti faccio la figura della seconda scelta.
E passare per ripiego non è il massimo [emoji41].


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Lei è ammalata e quando ho visto L amore e la dedizione con cui mi sono adoperato si è sentita una merda e ha capito di sbagliare che il suo desiderio era di stare con me al 100% . Io già sapevo ed onestamente L ho fatto più per senso del dovere che per amore e a lei L ho detto. Poi se sia una storia inventata li' su due piedi per darmi una risposta o che sia la verità o la sua verità metabolizzata .... io non lo so . Quello che so e' che faccio fatica a fidarmi visto che quattro anni fa , con me scosso veramente , mi disse cose bellissime e tranquillizzanti . Lei m ha detto che ha cercato di non togliermi nulla e che quando era con me era  con me al 100%. Difficile crederle se mi sono accorto quando inizio e quando smise vuol dire che qualcosa in più o e in meno lo percepivo


Mah, saro' strano io ma adesso che tua figlia e' salva le direi serenamente di andare a farsi curare dal suo (forse) ex amante (magari hanno un divano letto), contestualmente a presentazione lettera di avvocato per separazione


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda io il tradimento la scopata extra l avventura di un paio di volte anche 4/5 capisco sai
> 
> Ma la relazione di mesi i sotterfugi gli incontri quello no
> Qui non sono bilanci colpe o meglio
> ...


Stabilire i limiti con il bilancino è difficile. A me si sono sentiti per un anno come amici e poi sono passati ai fatti. Circa 6 mesi con circa 7/8 incontri fisici e costante rapporto telefonico. Che si fa? Tanto? Poco? A me tre anni fa sarebbe bastato un messaggio solo per farmi venire la bile. Eppure sono ancora qua. Certo un po disinnamorato...certo avendo fatto qualcosa di simile anche se in versione soft ..mi aiuta...ma credimi bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni. Mai dire mai.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto
> Però evidentem a casa si sta male.


Un po' di frustrazioni nel matrimonio ce le hanno tutti.
C'è chi le affronta con ottimismo, chi assume il ruolo della piaga.
Lo stare bene o male è molto individuale.
Non è la causa del tradimento, né la motivazione.
E' la giustificazione.
E' lo stare _benissimo_, insito nella relazione extraconiugale, che attira e che motiva.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

L ipotesi  che possa essere stata scaricata e' plausibile . Lei ha avuto una piccola ischemia , dovuta al colesterolo , e ci sono voluti mesi di cure e fisioterapia per recuperare al 95 % . Poi ci sta anche che abbia visto la vita attraverso una lente diversa ed abbia dato valori diversi a ciò che stava vivendo e a chi aveva vicino .


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto
> Però evidentem a casa si sta male.


Si. Magari in una storia molto lunga una bassa marea può esserci e li si crea uno spazio che viene colmato. È come prendere una polmonite quando sei un po piu esposto e fragile.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è una "prova d'amore"  è un modo per vedere che valore ho nella tua vita.
> Se mi hai cojonato per ammore di un altra persona ... Devi dimostrarmi anche il contrario . Altrimenti faccio la figura della seconda scelta.
> E passare per ripiego non è il massimo [emoji41].


Partendo dalla tua prospettiva, sarebbe lecito pure ottenere che il traditore si getti in un burrone.

Ma la riflessione mia e' un'altra: che senso ha chiedere a prova d'amore una cosa che tu per primo nemmeno vuoi?


----------



## ologramma (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Forse hai centrato il punto forse cerco solo un pretesto per andarmene. E comunque si è vero come ha detto occhi tristi : mi sono rotto il caxxo


se ce lo dicevi all'inizio era meglio , comunque se devi vivere con questo tarlo che prima o poi ti logora  lasciala così gli fai capire che errore ha fatto.
Non tutti sono capaci di perdonare come hanno fatto qui .
Per la cronaca sono un fallace che brutta parola tradimento


----------



## kikko64 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
> Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.
> Ma per molti l'amante vale più del coniuge ruota di scorta [emoji41].


Premesso che trovo la richiesta di Dugongo per lo meno assurda ... però ...

E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie/amica di famiglia dell'amante/amico di famiglia e nessuno abbia invece minimamente considerato l'assoluta indifferenza da parte della moglie di Dugongo nei confronti del proprio marito/famiglia per il dolore che il suo comportamento avrebbe (ed alla fine ha) potuto provocare ...

Credo che, al di là di tutto, sia proprio questo "doppiopesismo" che sta destabilizzano Dugongo ... nessuna remora "morale" (e tanto meno rispetto) da parte della signora durante la (lunga) relazione extra coniugale nei confronti del marito (arrivando persino a frequentare l'amante e la sua famiglia in situazioni famigliari come le ferie ...) cose che invece è decisa a garantire assolutamente all'amante ...

Questa cosa mi fa riflettere ...e ammetto di essere un po' confuso


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Premesso che trovo la richiesta di Dugongo per lo meno assurda ... però ...
> 
> E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie/amica di famiglia dell'amante/amico di famiglia e nessuno *abbia invece minimamente considerato l'assoluta indifferenza da parte della moglie di Dugongo nei confronti del proprio marito/famiglia per il dolore che il suo comportamento avrebbe (ed alla fine ha) potuto provocare ...*
> 
> ...


Perché non è l'argomento oggetto del thread, per me.
Se si parla di dolore, conseguente all'egoismo di chi tradisce, io ne ho piena coscienza.
Ci sono passato in pieno qualche anno fa.
Poi ho deciso che non doveva più fare parte di me perché non avrebbe portato a nulla di positivo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Partendo dalla tua prospettiva, sarebbe lecito pure ottenere che il traditore si getti in un burrone.
> 
> Ma la riflessione mia e' un'altra: che senso ha chiedere a prova d'amore una cosa che tu per primo nemmeno vuoi?


Per vedere [emoji41] che valore mi dai[emoji41].
Posso chiederti anche un bicchiere d'acqua servito in intimo sulla  terrazza difronte la piazza . Lo devi fare per me punto. Ora dimostrami quanto ci tieni a stare con me , mi mandi a cagare . significa che non sono all'altezza del tuo amante  quindi torna con lui che sarai più felice .
Ora chi decide è lui e lei può solo dire sì o no con le dovute conseguenze ..
Forse a lui fa comodo il no è questo è un altra cosa


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie


Ma toglimi pure dal gregge, io andrei direttamente di persona dalla moglie a dirglielo, per farle capire con che razza di guano si e' sposata


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Premesso che trovo la richiesta di Dugongo per lo meno assurda ... però ...
> 
> E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie/amica di famiglia dell'amante/amico di famiglia e nessuno abbia invece minimamente considerato l'assoluta indifferenza da parte della moglie di Dugongo nei confronti del proprio marito/famiglia per il dolore che il suo comportamento avrebbe (ed alla fine ha) potuto provocare ...
> 
> ...


Per questo lui chiede il massimo ...
La storia è stata molto brutta ...


----------



## kikko64 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non è l'argomento oggetto del thread, per me.
> Se si parla di dolore, conseguente all'egoismo di chi tradisce, io ne ho piena coscienza.
> Ci sono passato in pieno qualche anno fa.
> Poi ho deciso che non doveva più fare parte di me perché non avrebbe portato a nulla di positivo.


Concordo con te riguardo l'oggetto del 3d, ma era la premessa che mi ha portato alla riflessione successiva ...


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per vedere [emoji41] che valore mi dai[emoji41].
> Posso chiederti anche un bicchiere d'acqua servito in intimo sulla  terrazza difronte la piazza . Lo devi fare per me punto. Ora dimostrami quanto ci tieni a stare con me , mi mandi a cagare . significa che non sono all'altezza del tuo amante  quindi torna con lui che sarai più felice .
> Ora chi decide è lui e lei può solo dire sì o no con le dovute conseguenze ..
> Forse a lui fa comodo il no è questo è un altra cosa


Io direi che non è perché ti ho tradito che tu hai uno ius vitae necisque su di me.
Ragion per cui se tu mi chiedi una cosa  "a caso", con il solo requisito che  "mi deve dispiacere" (quella cosa, non il tradimento) stai pure sicuro che sebbene sia io la traditrice non aspetterei che a salutarmi sia tu.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io direi che non è perché ti ho tradito che tu hai uno ius vitae necisque su di me.
> Ragion per cui se tu mi chiedi una cosa  "a caso", con il solo requisito che  "mi deve dispiacere" (quella cosa, non il tradimento) stai pure sicuro che sebbene sia io la traditrice non aspetterei che a salutarmi sia tu.


E uno dovrebbe accettare invece le ferie con amante a seguito.
Cielo hai buon gusto [emoji23][emoji23].
Probabilmente lui ha chiesto il massimo perché la vuole fuori dalle palle .... E comunque lei almeno doveva provarci .


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Premesso che trovo la richiesta di Dugongo per lo meno assurda ... però ...
> 
> E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie/amica di famiglia dell'amante/amico di famiglia e nessuno abbia invece minimamente considerato l'assoluta indifferenza da parte della moglie di Dugongo nei confronti del proprio marito/famiglia per il dolore che il suo comportamento avrebbe (ed alla fine ha) potuto provocare ...
> 
> ...


Il motivo principale nel non spifferare non è proteggere la cornuta ma quanto salvato in tanti anni da dugongo! Per me non ha perdonato e cerca una scusa per mollare senza rimorsi


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Premesso che trovo la richiesta di Dugongo per lo meno assurda ... però ...
> 
> E' strano che tutti (me compreso) siamo qui a difendere la scelta della traditrice nel non voler fare "del male" all'ignara moglie/amica di famiglia dell'amante/amico di famiglia e nessuno abbia invece minimamente considerato l'assoluta indifferenza da parte della moglie di Dugongo nei confronti del proprio marito/famiglia per il dolore che il suo comportamento avrebbe (ed alla fine ha) potuto provocare ...
> 
> ...


Non mi e' sfuggita la situazione delle vacanze insieme. E concordo sul fatto che su quello il nostro amico dovrebbe ragionare. Visto che non ha bisogno di pretesti stupidi. (e quindi di passare per stupido) per lasciarla. Se quello desidera.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E uno dovrebbe accettare invece le ferie con amante a seguito.
> Cielo hai buon gusto [emoji23][emoji23].
> Probabilmente lui ha chiesto il massimo perché la vuole fuori dalle palle .... E comunque lei almeno doveva provarci .


è inutile trovare pretesti e sembrare scemi, o cattivi (quando non si vuole realmente esserlo) quando hai appunto davanti a te i motivi VERI che mettono in discussione il rapporto. Mica un rifiuto in sé più che sensato.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Ma toglimi pure dal gregge, io andrei direttamente di persona dalla moglie a dirglielo, per farle capire con che razza di guano si e' sposata


Ok. Poi dopo una settimana sei a passeggio con tua moglie e questa incazzata come una biscia si avvicina e da della putt a tua moglie. Credi sia impossibile? Un tradito perde il senno. Bene al nostro amico dal nome curioso...cosa gli entra in tasca? Oppure la tipa ha un amica comune e sputtana tua moglie e pure te che ti sei tenuto le corna. Se hai deciso di salvare la situazione queste situazioni ti aiutano?? Le reputi improbabili? Può mai legare una prova d amore a un qualcosa che può solo far precipitare le cose? Io la mollerei per un mese..se la vedi sofferente capisci molto di piu di sta stronzata


----------



## insane (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ok. Poi dopo una settimana sei a passeggio con tua moglie e questa incazzata come una biscia si avvicina e da della putt a tua moglie. Credi sia impossibile? Un tradito perde il senno. Bene al nostro amico dal nome curioso...cosa gli entra in tasca? Oppure la tipa ha un amica comune e sputtana tua moglie e pure te che ti sei tenuto le corna. Se hai deciso di salvare la situazione queste situazioni ti aiutano?? Le reputi improbabili?


No no, non contemplerei nemmeno rimanere con mia moglie. Non l'ho fatto in realta' figurati ipoteticamente. 

E nemmeno dugongo vuole rimanerci, deve solo rendersene conto


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è una richiesta di un cinismo impressionante.
> Chissenefrega se qualcuno starà male, chissenefrega se la moglie magari ha anche voluto bene a questa persona, chissenefrega di tutti quanti.
> Io vedo un tradito che dopo aver sofferto vuole estendere il dolore anche agli altri.
> Una brutta visione.


Più leggo quanto scrivi e più non ti capisco. 
Ha tradito il marito per anni e poi come tutte e tutti ( quando si sono stancati di scoparsi ) è tornata dal marito. Del dolore del coniuge che sapeva tutto ed ha fatto finta di nulla, non hai un occhio di riguardo? Mica sono tutti come te che giustificano a spada tratta le corna subite.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, non contemplerei nemmeno rimanere con mia moglie. Non l'ho fatto in realta' figurati ipoteticamente.
> 
> E nemmeno dugongo vuole rimanerci, deve solo rendersene conto


Ok. Thread chiuso.


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


Ciao.
Prendi in considerazione il fatto che probabilmente stai guardando le cose dalla prospettiva sbagliata.

Lei non si rifiuta di dirlo alla moglie per proteggerlo, ma perché evidentemente è un gesto che non riesce a compiere perché contrario alla sua natura.
Probabilmente tua moglie, per farlo, dovrebbe fare violenza su se stessa.

Quella che sta proteggendo è se stessa, non l'ex amante.

E se hai deciso di passare sopra ogni cosa, questo è un puntiglio che non ha senso.


----------



## Mariben (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E uno dovrebbe accettare invece le ferie con amante a seguito.
> Cielo hai buon gusto [emoji23][emoji23].
> Probabilmente lui ha chiesto il massimo perché la vuole fuori dalle palle .... E comunque lei almeno doveva provarci .


Le ferie con amante al seguito le ha accettate , non subite ( se ho letto bene)il perché lo sa solo lui. Io manco al bar vado con gente che non mi va giù , nemmeno se me lo chiede lui , figuriamoci se ci vado con l amante del mio compagno...


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ok. Poi dopo una settimana sei a passeggio con tua moglie e questa incazzata come una biscia si avvicina e da della putt a tua moglie. Credi sia impossibile? Un tradito perde il senno. Bene al nostro amico dal nome curioso...cosa gli entra in tasca? Oppure la tipa ha un amica comune e sputtana tua moglie e pure te che ti sei tenuto le corna. Se hai deciso di salvare la situazione queste situazioni ti aiutano?? Le reputi improbabili? Può mai legare una prova d amore a un qualcosa che può solo far precipitare le cose?


Ma soprattutto sposti il focus del problema.
Dall'amante portato in vacanza e dalle bugie dette guardandosi negli occhi, ad un sensato rifiuto ad una richiesta stupida. E' la prima, la cosa da valutare.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Bravo, hai salvaguardato il percorso di tua figlia e adesso non hai piu' scuse per mandare tua moglie a cagare, ti serviva solo una spintarella come questa :up:
> 
> Goditi il resto della tua vita con felicita'


Condivido a pieno. Ora mandala a cagare e pensa a te stesso. Hai già ingoiato e sofferto troppo. Ricordati che tutte le mogli e mariti che tradiscono riscoprono l'amore ( fasullo ) verso il proprio compagno/a solo dopo essere stati scoperti o dopo che si sono fatti i loro porci comodi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Le ferie con amante al seguito le ha accettate , non subite ( se ho letto bene)il perché lo sa solo lui. Io manco al bar vado con gente che non mi va giù , nemmeno se me lo chiede lui , figuriamoci se ci vado con l amante del mio compagno...


E' evidente che non le ha accettate, invece. Almeno a me lo e'.


----------



## Mariben (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo quanto scrivi e più non ti capisco.
> Ha tradito il marito per anni e poi come tutte e tutti ( quando si sono stancati di scoparsi ) è tornata dal marito. Del dolore del coniuge che sapeva tutto ed ha fatto finta di nulla, non hai un occhio di riguardo? Mica sono tutti come te che giustificano a spada tratta le corna subite.


Ma non dire s.....te


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> è inutile trovare pretesti e sembrare scemi, o cattivi (quando non si vuole realmente esserlo) quando hai appunto davanti a te i motivi VERI che mettono in discussione il rapporto. Mica un rifiuto in sé più che sensato.


Te ragioni così ... Lui forse si vuole far vedere che è magnanimo e gli ha proposto l'estremo .. 
E lei che ha detto no ... Mica lui ... Bella differenza [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
E lei che ha tradito è lei che si portava l'amante al mare  lui potrà dire io la  mano gliel'ho tesa.
E poi continuare con una che condivide le vacanze famiglia e amante potrebbe pure andare al cesso


----------



## Mariben (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' evidente che non le ha accettate, invece. Almeno a me lo e'.


Le ha accettate , ci è andato, vi ha partecipato , mettila come vuoi quando SAPEVA....


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te ragioni così ... Lui forse si vuole far vedere che è magnanimo e gli ha proposto l'estremo ..
> E lei che ha detto no ... Mica lui ... Bella differenza [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> E lei che ha tradito è lei che si portava l'amante al mare  lui potrà dire io la  mano gliel'ho tesa.
> E poi continuare con una che condivide le vacanze famiglia e amante potrebbe pure andare al cesso


Bella differenza si. Se l'intento e' quello di passare per uno stupido.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Le ferie con amante al seguito le ha accettate , non subite ( se ho letto bene)il perché lo sa solo lui. Io manco al bar vado con gente che non mi va giù , nemmeno se me lo chiede lui , figuriamoci se ci vado con l amante del mio compagno...


Ma lui non è te .. per le ferie che doveva dirgli dormiamo in tre in camera [emoji41][emoji41]..
Ormai se si arriva a proporre le ferie con amante che cosa vuoi recuperare [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bella differenza si. Se l'intento e' quello di passare per uno stupido.


Stupido perché ... Intanto è stato cojonato per anni ... 5 minuti di stupido che cambiano ...
La vuole mollare e basta ..


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Le ha accettate , ci è andato, vi ha partecipato , mettila come vuoi quando SAPEVA....


Va bene. Ognuno farà i conti con il proprio, immagino. Lui con questi perché  (oltre al motivo della figlia). 
Ma credo anche che una persona che e' stata vicino a chi lo tradiva anche nella malattia, pure sapendo, debba ora  (quale che sia la decisione) anzitutto un maggior rispetto a se stessa. E passare per colui che fa richieste stupide non è il modo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Va bene. Ognuno farà i conti con il proprio, immagino. Lui con questi perché  (oltre al motivo della figlia).
> Ma credo anche che una persona che e' stata vicino a chi lo tradiva anche nella malattia, pure sapendo, debba ora  (quale che sia la decisione) anzitutto un maggior rispetto a se stessa. E passare per colui che fa richieste stupide non è il modo.


Forse è un modo gentile di dirgli vai fuori dalla mia vita


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Forse è un modo gentile di dirgli vai fuori dalla mia vita


Per me è solo un modo molto stupido. Visto che non ha certo bisogno di  "pretesti" se la vuole scaricare.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
> Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.
> Ma per molti l'amante vale più del coniuge ruota di scorta [emoji41].


Esatto !! Il coniuge diventa una ruota di scorta. Ora sta a chi ha subito il tradimento acettarlo o non volerlo esserlo.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Le ferie con amante al seguito le ha accettate , non subite ( se ho letto bene)il perché lo sa solo lui. Io manco al bar vado con gente che non mi va giù , nemmeno se me lo chiede lui , figuriamoci se ci vado con l amante del mio compagno...


Ma come hai fatto ad accettare le ferie con l’amante ( dopo che l’hai saputo della relazione) ?
Non potevi trovarti delle scuse per andare da soli o altrove dove loro non sarebbero venuti ?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me è solo un modo molto stupido. Visto che non ha certo bisogno di  "pretesti" se la vuole scaricare.


Ma te pensa quest'uomo che fegato ha ,p ensa cosa ha passato e mo te gli dici che è un modo stupido ... 
Complimenti .... sicuramente è opinabile ma non cambia la trama della storia.
Uno una cazzata la.potra dire dopo tutto quello che ha passato..
O al tradito non è permesso sbagliare .... [emoji41]


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei ha rovinato lui per il suo amante .
> *Ora lui vuole vedere se lei farebbe la stessa cosa contro l'amante.*
> Ma per molti l'amante vale più del coniuge ruota di scorta [emoji41].


Peró, perdonami, questa è una cosa molto infantile.

E non lo dico perché sono contraria a informare una moglie tradita. Anzi. Per me la moglie tradita ci guadagnerebbe a conoscere davvero chi le vive accanto.

È infantile chiedere una dimostrazione, una conferma attraverso un gesto che lei, evidentemente, non riesce a compiere. Che non fa parte di lei. Probabilmente lei si farebbe scrupoli anche nei confronti di un estraneo. Ed è comprensibile: quanti di noi si prenderebbero la briga di entrare in modo così dirompente nella vita di un altro? È una responsabilità enorme che comporta pure conseguenze imprevedibili, perché non sai come può reagire la gente davanti a certe verità.

Le dimostrazioni che a lui dovrebbero interessare sono altre. E soprattutto inerenti alla loro unione, se ancora esiste un'unione.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto ad accettare le ferie con l’amante ( dopo che l’hai saputo della relazione) ?
> Non potevi trovarti delle scuse per andare da soli o altrove dove loro non sarebbero venuti ?


E' arrivato anche a  "forzare" di avere rapporti con il viagra. Significa qualcosa. Quel qualcosa in effetti se lo deve smazzare. C'è poco da fare. Solo che forse lo deve capire anche alla luce di quello che vuole oggi. Perché è indicativo anche che abbia scelto una cosa che neppure vorrebbe vedersi realizzare quale "spartiacque" per capire se si sta dentro o si sta fuori. Come si fa a scegliere?


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma te pensa quest'uomo che fegato ha ,p ensa cosa ha passato e mo te gli dici che è un modo stupido ...
> Complimenti .... sicuramente è opinabile ma non cambia la trama della storia.
> Uno una cazzata la.potra dire dopo tutto quello che ha passato..
> O al tradito non è permesso sbagliare .... [emoji41]


No. E' infatti decisamente meglio dirgli di non prendere coscienza della situazione, e chiudere il rapporto per una... Come la hai chiamata?
Ah si: cazzata.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Peró, perdonami, questa è una cosa molto infantile.
> 
> E non lo dico perché sono contraria a informare una moglie tradita. Anzi. Per me la moglie tradita ci guadagnerebbe a conoscere davvero chi le vive accanto.
> 
> ...



Certo che mentire al coniuge è figo sfanculare l'amante è dura .[emoji72][emoji72]
Si cojona il coniuge per anni va bene ?? è da adulti e persone posate .. da lord ..

Chiedere l'opposto è da bambini stupidi e cojoni ... 

E comunque va bene così io una che si porta l'amante con la famiglia al mare la  manderei a cagare seduta stante..


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. E' infatti decisamente meglio dirgli di non prendere coscienza della situazione, e chiudere il rapporto per una... Come la hai chiamata?
> Ah si: cazzata.


E anche se è una cazzata ha fatto bene a chiederla ... Meglio una figura di merda che rimanere con il dubbio..
L'amante conta più di lui .


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ho aspettato che mia figlia fosse autonoma e uscisse da casa . Ha fatto un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e non volevo crearle problemi


Ma fammi capire come hai fatto a resistere anni? Avevi paura di perdere tua moglie? Io quando l'ho saputo ho resistito 1 giorno e neanche 24 ore ma dal pomeriggio alla mattina dopo... e sono state le 15 ore piu' brutte della mia vita. (si ok c'e' di peggio)


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto ad accettare le ferie con l’amante ( dopo che l’hai saputo della relazione) ?
> Non potevi trovarti delle scuse per andare da soli o altrove dove loro non sarebbero venuti ?


Me lo domandavo anche io. Va bene tutto ma andarci in ferie insieme non e' da masochisti??


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo anche io. Va bene tutto ma andarci in ferie insieme non e' da masochisti??


Alberto c'è chi per i figli ha accettato di peggio ...


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo anche io. Va bene tutto ma andarci in ferie insieme non e' da masochisti??


Se non ne hai tratto piacere. (e il viagra mi dice di no) non vedo perché considerarti masochista. Il che ti complica la vita.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo quanto scrivi e più non ti capisco.
> Ha tradito il marito per anni e poi come tutte e tutti ( quando si sono stancati di scoparsi ) è tornata dal marito. Del dolore del coniuge che sapeva tutto ed ha fatto finta di nulla, non hai un occhio di riguardo? Mica sono tutti come te che giustificano a spada tratta le corna subite.


Esiste la separazione.
Un modo più civile e dignitoso per uscire di scena.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Le ferie con amante al seguito le ha accettate , non subite ( se ho letto bene)il perché lo sa solo lui. Io manco al bar vado con gente che non mi va giù , nemmeno se me lo chiede lui , figuriamoci se ci vado con l amante del mio compagno...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto sposti il focus del problema.
> Dall'amante portato in vacanza e dalle bugie dette guardandosi negli occhi, ad un sensato rifiuto ad una richiesta stupida. E' la prima, la cosa da valutare.


Riquoto.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Alberto c'è chi per i figli ha accettato di peggio ...


si ma cavolo, devi proprio avere la certezza matematica che ti lasci!!


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ma non dire s.....te


Carissima Mariben, qui chi dice stonzate sei solo te. Non permetterti più di rivolgerti verso la mia persona con queste parole.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ma cavolo, devi proprio avere la certezza matematica che ti lasci!!


Dopo è il tradito/a consapevole a gestire la situazione.
C'è chi ha il sangue freddo e c'è chi esplode ..[emoji41] e comunque alla fine è solo sofferenza  [emoji58]
Difficilmente si dimentica da ambo le parti .


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dopo è il tradito/a consapevole a gestire la situazione.
> C'è chi ha il sangue freddo e c'è chi esplode ..[emoji41] e comunque alla fine è solo sofferenza  [emoji58]
> Difficilmente si dimentica da ambo le parti .


Diamoci un taglio a un certo punto però alla sofferenza.
Non siamo eterni.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo quanto scrivi e più non ti capisco.
> Ha tradito il marito per anni e poi come tutte e tutti ( quando si sono stancati di scoparsi ) è tornata dal marito. Del dolore del coniuge che sapeva tutto ed ha fatto finta di nulla, non hai un occhio di riguardo? Mica sono tutti come te che giustificano a spada tratta le corna subite.


Io non giustifico niente.
Chi tradisce si comporta da stronzo.
Detto questo, il mondo è pieno di stronzi. 
Magari potrei esserlo un po' anch'io o esserlo stato.
Non sono però Don Chisciotte. Non mi occupo di battaglie perse in partenza.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esiste la separazione.
> Un modo più civile e dignitoso per uscire di scena.


Danny forse non è chiaro il fatto che lui vuole o voleva una prova, non che doveva farlo veramente. Un tradito ne ha bisogno ed è anche un diritto. Io stesso non sono andato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie perché non volevo caricarmi io della rovina di due persone (moglie e figlia). Ripeto lui voleva vedere solo la sua reazione.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non giustifico niente.
> Chi tradisce si comporta da stronzo.
> Detto questo, il mondo è pieno di stronzi.
> Magari potrei esserlo un po' anch'io o esserlo stato.
> Non sono però Don Chisciotte. Non mi occupo di battaglie perse in partenza.


E allora smetti di essere Don Chisciotte perché dai proprio questa impressione. Tu come tutti quelli che giustificano un tradimento. Manca solo Arcistufo che da del coglione al nostro amico  e che le corna se l' è meritate ed il quadretto e completo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diamoci un taglio a un certo punto però alla sofferenza.
> Non siamo eterni.


Appunto tutto prima o poi viene seppellito [emoji57][emoji57].


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Carissima Mariben, qui chi dice stonzate sei solo te. Non permetterti più di rivolgerti verso la mia persona con queste parole.


sara' amore?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny forse non è chiaro il fatto che lui vuole o voleva una prova, non che doveva farlo veramente. Un tradito ne ha bisogno ed è anche un diritto. Io stesso non sono andato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie perché non volevo caricarmi io della rovina di due persone (moglie e figlia). Ripeto lui voleva vedere solo la sua reazione.


Non c'è proprio bisogno di prove come questa per capire se chi hai di fronte ci tiene a te o no.
Sono altre le riflessioni da portare avanti.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io stesso non sono andato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie


Idem. Per fare cosa? Per rovinare un'altra famiglia?:up::up:


----------



## Mariben (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Alberto c'è chi per i figli ha accettato di peggio ...



Per i figli ? per i figli si fa di tutto e lo so bene  ;ci si può vendere pure la casa per aiutarli se sono in difficoltà ma  non la dignità o si rischia di non trasmettergliene il valore.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora smetti di essere Don Chisciotte perché dai proprio questa impressione. Tu come tutti quelli che giustificano un tradimento. Manca solo Arcistufo che da del coglione al nostro amico  e che le corna se l' è meritate ed il quadretto e completo.


Sinceramente sono a favore delle corna quando a metterle sono io.
Meno quando le subisco.
Non c'è molto da discutere in effetti su questo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora smetti di essere Don Chisciotte perché dai proprio questa impressione. Tu come tutti quelli che giustificano un tradimento. Manca solo Arcistufo che da del coglione al nostro amico  e che le corna se l' è meritate ed il quadretto e completo.


Che il tradito/a passi per cojone è un dato di fatto..
I furbi sono i traditori [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2].


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per vedere [emoji41] che valore mi dai[emoji41].
> Posso chiederti anche un bicchiere d'acqua servito in intimo sulla  terrazza difronte la piazza


L'ha fatto?
Mia moglie si. Senza intimo però e bicchiere.
E non sto scherzando.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Per i figli ? per i figli si fa di tutto e lo so bene  ;ci si può vendere pure la casa per aiutarli se sono in difficoltà ma  non la dignità o si rischia di non trasmettergliene il valore.


La mia pseudo suocera ha sopportato anni una situazione del genere. La dignità si perde quando si piange sul latte versato, non quando ti trovi in una certa situazione e comunque non   fai trasparire nulla ai figli per anni.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo anche io. Va bene tutto ma andarci in ferie insieme non e' da masochisti??


No ... non sei masochista ... un po' "coglione" sì ... ma non masochista ...

Lei piuttosto ... non mi viene un termine esatto per definirla ... perché stronza è riduttivo !!

Io in ferie consapevole di ritrovarmi a tavola, sotto l'ombrellone, a passeggio, ... con l'amante di mia moglie ?? 
ma anche no ... 
il rischio di finire nella cronaca nera dopo la prima sosta in autogrill del viaggio di andata sarebbe stata realmente concreta ...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'ha fatto?
> Mia moglie si. Senza intimo però e bicchiere.
> E non sto scherzando.


In intimo per me è il top.
Manco io scherzo [emoji41].
Una domanda prima o dopo il fattaccio?? Se puoi rispondere .


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In intimo per me è il top.
> Manco io scherzo [emoji41].
> Una domanda prima o dopo il fattaccio?? Se puoi rispondere .


Dopo. Sa bene quali 'corde deve toccare.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo. Sa bene quali 'corde deve toccare.


Mi fa piacere


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che mentire al coniuge è figo sfanculare l'amante è dura .[emoji72][emoji72]
> Si cojona il coniuge per anni va bene ?? è da adulti e persone posate .. da lord ..
> 
> Chiedere l'opposto è da bambini stupidi e cojoni ...
> ...


Mai detto che mentire al coniuge sia figo.
Sicuramente mentire richiede altre abilità rispetto allo sfanculamento dell'amante.

Credo che per un traditore non ci sia persona peggiore di "chi fa la spia". Il traditore vive mentendo e omettendo.
Chi racconta, rivela e porta alla luce fa esattamente il contrario.

Non mi stupisce che chi tradisce veda in questo tipo di comportamento il male assoluto. E non mi stupisce che chi tradisce non desideri prestarsi a questo tipo di gioco.

Non è una questione di giusto o sbagliato.
È una questione di ragionevolezza.
Quando fai una richiesta e speri che venga soddisfatta, devi anche fare in modo che questa richiesta sia accettabile e adeguata alla persona a cui stai chiedendo.

Ed è irragionevole pensare che questa richiesta possa essere soddisfatta.

Senza contare che sicuramente non è una richiesta che possa pacificare o rasserenare il nostro utente. Anzi. È il modo migliore per non chiudere piú il capitolo.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ma cavolo, devi proprio avere la certezza matematica che ti lasci!!


Guarda che a me dell eventualità di essere lasciato a quel punto importava poco , conoscendomi , aperti i freni avrei fatto scoppiare la guerra in casa . Non volevo la guerra con mia figlia in casa .


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Il suo tradimento e' stato brutto , devastante per la durata e per i modi . Voglio da lei una altrettanta azione devastante per noi . Altrimenti vuol dire che non ci tieni . Per me può stare dov e' a queste condizioni . Non mi bastano le parole perché di parole non vere ne ha dette tante . Se quello che mi dice e' vero e cioè che tiene a me e che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per recuperare , lo faccia . Non mi interessa L intimo sexi o le coccole o avere il suo telefono : voglio la disponibilità a fare per me una carognata come ha fatto per loro due . E non mi si venga a dire che questa è peggio


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Mai detto che mentire al coniuge sia figo.
> Sicuramente mentire richiede altre abilità rispetto allo sfanculamento dell'amante.
> 
> Credo che per un traditore non ci sia persona peggiore di "chi fa la spia". Il traditore vive mentendo e omettendo.
> ...


Quando fai una richiesta e speri che venga soddisfatta, devi anche fare in modo che questa richiesta sia accettabile e adeguata alla persona a cui stai chiedendo.


Giusto ... E cosa gli doveva chiedere  " mi ami ancora?" E lei "si" Guardandolo negli occhi e probabilmente cojonandolo ancora ..

Allora  suggerisci cosa potrebbe chiedere al traditore .
Lui ha fatto la sua richiesta .
Vuoi stare con me  . Dimostrami che lui per te non è nulla . Rovinalo.
perché te per lui hai rovinato me .
Hai dei riguardo verso lui  bene ciao ..
Facile e indolore .

Cuore io non lo giudico ne stupido ne pazzo .... È la sua richiesta e basta ...


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Il suo tradimento e' stato brutto , devastante per la durata e per i modi . Voglio da lei una altrettanta azione devastante per noi . Altrimenti vuol dire che non ci tieni . Per me può stare dov e' a queste condizioni . Non mi bastano le parole perché di parole non vere ne ha dette tante . Se quello che mi dice e' vero e cioè che tiene a me e che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per recuperare , lo faccia . Non mi interessa L intimo sexi o le coccole o avere il suo telefono : voglio la disponibilità a fare per me una carognata come ha fatto per loro due . E non mi si venga a dire che questa è peggio


E questa sarebbe una carognata secondo te?
È il massimo che sei arrivato a pensare?
Qualcosa che fa stare male ancora te oltre che lei?
Una carognata vera dovrebbe rendere felice te.
Soltanto te.
Avrei molta più comprensione se mi dicessi che vuoi farti una.
Quello andrebbe tutto a tuo vantaggio.
No. Per forza devo pensare solo a cose dolorose.
Non ci siamo, Dugongo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Ma poi perché come nik  dugongo ?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Il suo tradimento e' stato brutto , devastante per la durata e per i modi . Voglio da lei una altrettanta azione devastante per noi . Altrimenti vuol dire che non ci tieni . Per me può stare dov e' a queste condizioni . Non mi bastano le parole perché di parole non vere ne ha dette tante . Se quello che mi dice e' vero e cioè che tiene a me e che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per recuperare , lo faccia . Non mi interessa L intimo sexi o le coccole o avere il suo telefono : voglio la disponibilità a fare per me una carognata come ha fatto per loro due . E non mi si venga a dire che questa è peggio


Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando fai una richiesta e speri che venga soddisfatta, devi anche fare in modo che questa richiesta sia accettabile e adeguata alla persona a cui stai chiedendo.
> 
> 
> Giusto ... E cosa gli doveva chiedere  " mi ami ancora?" E lei "si" Guardandolo negli occhi e probabilmente cojonandolo ancora ..
> ...


Ma neanche io lo giudico stupido o pazzo, solo infantile. Il che non è mica un peccato grave eh... Tutti lo siamo, in contesti diversi e in modo più o meno evidente.

Solo che non puoi chiedere a una persona "per risarcirmi devi rovinarne un'altra". Non funziona così.
Io stessa, che in linea teorica troverei anche giusto lo sfanculamento, non arriverei nemmeno a pensare di concretizzarlo.

Cosa deve chiederle? Non lo so.
Io non le chiederei niente.
Comincerei a concentrarmi su me stessa, dando la priorità alle mie esigenze, cercando di staccarmi mentalmente da questa storia.
Mi leccherei le ferite e poi, con molta calma e lucidità, deciderei sul da farsi.

A me lui dá l'impressione di aver sopportato tanto, troppo... E di essere arrivato alla svolta finale senza più ossigeno, con poca lucidità.

Che ci sta, ci sta assolutamente!

Ma per il suo bene dovrebbe capirlo e rifletterci su.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Il suo tradimento e' stato brutto , devastante per la durata e per i modi . Voglio da lei una altrettanta azione devastante per noi . Altrimenti vuol dire che non ci tieni . Per me può stare dov e' a queste condizioni . Non mi bastano le parole perché di parole non vere ne ha dette tante . Se quello che mi dice e' vero e cioè che tiene a me e che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per recuperare , lo faccia . Non mi interessa L intimo sexi o le coccole o avere il suo telefono : voglio la disponibilità a fare per me una carognata come ha fatto per loro due . E non mi si venga a dire che questa è peggio


Caro dugongo ...non so perché ma trovo il tuo ragionamento di una linearità cristallina .....
Stai sbagliando? Boh, forse ...., ma non preoccuparti, basta che dai i riferimenti del forum a tua moglie che lo scriverà qui e tanti le diranno che deve andare oltre e superare la cosa con eleganza .... perché tu stavi seguendo un desiderio .... che andava appagato....


.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma poi perché come nik  dugongo ?


Lo vidi in Australia anni fa . Animale in via di estinzione rarissimo e difficilissimo da vedere. L ultima vacanza spensierata e felice .


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ma neanche io lo giudico stupido o pazzo, solo infantile. Il che non è mica un peccato grave eh... Tutti lo siamo, in contesti diversi e in modo più o meno evidente.
> 
> Solo che non puoi chiedere a una persona "per risarcirmi devi rovinarne un'altra". Non funziona così.
> Io stessa, che in linea teorica troverei anche giusto lo sfanculamento, non arriverei nemmeno a pensare di concretizzarlo.
> ...


Cuore forse lui non vuole neanche ricostruire .. è già finita ... Giustamente


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E questa sarebbe una carognata secondo te?
> È il massimo che sei arrivato a pensare?
> Qualcosa che fa stare male ancora te oltre che lei?
> Una carognata vera dovrebbe rendere felice te.
> ...


Quanta presunzione e saccenza in quel non ci siamo ! Ma chi pensi di essere ? Ho letto i commenti degli altri su di te.... mi sa che anche tu ci sia molto poco


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E questa sarebbe una carognata secondo te?
> È il massimo che sei arrivato a pensare?
> Qualcosa che fa stare male ancora te oltre che lei?
> Una carognata vera dovrebbe rendere felice te.
> ...


Farsi una non sarebbe una dimostrazione di interesse da parte della moglie ....


----------



## alberto15 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Guarda che a me dell eventualità di essere lasciato a quel punto importava poco , conoscendomi , aperti i freni avrei fatto scoppiare la guerra in casa . Non volevo la guerra con mia figlia in casa .


perche'? tua figlia avrebbe dato ragione alla madre? Sinceramente io non l'ho detto a nessuno altrimenti mia figlia avrebbe ODIATO sua madre per quello che ha fatto


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Quanta presunzione e saccenza in quel non ci siamo ! Ma chi pensi di essere ? Ho letto i commenti degli altri su di te.... mi sa che anche tu ci sia molto poco


il che non toglie che come elaboratore di carognate sei abbastanza scarso.

farle fare qualcosa che a te non porta alcun beneficio concreto, ma fa stare solo male a qualcun altro, non è molto astuto


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che come elaboratore di carognate sei abbastanza scarso.
> 
> farle fare qualcosa che a te non porta alcun beneficio concreto, ma fa stare solo male a qualcun altro, non è molto astuto


Suggerimenti??


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che come elaboratore di carognate sei abbastanza scarso.
> 
> farle fare qualcosa che a te non porta alcun beneficio concreto, ma fa stare solo male a qualcun altro, non è molto astuto


Fa star male chi ? Spiega


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Suggerimenti??


nessuno.   cazzatine come questa non servono a nulla.    o lui è in grado di digerire quello che è successo e prova a guardare al domani

oppure

se non ce la fa, che vada dall'avvocato e si separi.


io al posto della moglie, di fronte ad una reazione del genere, mi sarei pentito di aver chiuso la relazione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Fa star male chi ? Spiega


la moglie dell'ex amante di tua moglie.    a te lei non ha fatto nulla e tu non ci guadagni nulla, se non aver dimostrato a tua moglie di avere un animo piccolo.

se proprio vuoi una prova da tua moglie, cerca qualcosa di costruttivo.   che so, parlale di un tuo sogno da realizzare di cui lei possa farsi carico.

e ripeto, sempre dopo aver deciso se per te ha senso continuare a credere in questo matrimonio, altrimenti, prendi la porta e vattene e rifatti una vita.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno.   cazzatine come questa non servono a nulla.    o lui è in grado di digerire quello che è successo e prova a guardare al domani
> 
> oppure
> 
> ...


Perfetto e visto che ci siamo mostrati per quello che siamo , io molto peggio di lei , che torni dal suo bello .... se la vuole ancora .... e che se la curi lui


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la moglie dell'ex amante di tua moglie.    a te lei non ha fatto nulla e tu non ci guadagni nulla, se non aver dimostrato a tua moglie di avere un animo piccolo.
> 
> se proprio vuoi una prova da tua moglie, cerca qualcosa di costruttivo.   che so, parlale di un tuo sogno da realizzare di cui lei possa farsi carico.
> 
> e ripeto, sempre dopo aver deciso se per te ha senso continuare a credere in questo matrimonio, altrimenti, prendi la porta e vattene e rifatti una vita.


Guarda che da me e da mia moglie non saprà mai nulla ... hai sbagliato bersaglio... torna in letargo


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Perfetto e visto che ci siamo mostrati per quello che siamo , io molto peggio di lei , che torni dal suo bello .... se la vuole ancora .... e che se la curi lui


toglimi una curiosità, mentre eri impegnato ad elaborare la tua richiesta, hai trovato un momento per chiedere a tua moglie cosa l'avesse spinta ad intraprendere una relazione con una persona che frequentavate abitualmente?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno.   cazzatine come questa non servono a nulla.    o lui è in grado di digerire quello che è successo e prova a guardare al domani
> 
> oppure
> 
> ...


Probabilmente l'amante l'ha scaricata [emoji41] e lei sta con il meno peggio [emoji7].
È difficilissimo gestire una sbandata . Figurati anni di tradimento.
A lui questa cazzatina gli ha fatto capire che è un ripiego ..
Le pazzie si fanno con l'amante perché non si fanno con il coniuge?? ..
Il coniuge può soffrire . L'amante no.
A parte che neanche doveva fare la richiesta . Distante  subito ..


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> toglimi una curiosità, mentre eri impegnato ad elaborare la tua richiesta, hai trovato un momento per chiedere a tua moglie cosa l'avesse spinta ad intraprendere una relazione con una persona che frequentavate abitualmente?


Avevo bisogno del tuo suggerimento , grazie


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Probabilmente l'amante l'ha scaricata [emoji41] e lei sta con il meno peggio [emoji7].
> È difficilissimo gestire una sbandata . Figurati anni di tradimento.
> A lui questa cazzatina gli ha fatto capire che è un ripiego ..
> Le pazzie si fanno con l'amante perché non si fanno con il coniuge?? ..
> ...


ma una richiesta poteva anche farla, non una stupidata del genere.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Avevo bisogno del tuo suggerimento , grazie


bene, che ti ha risposto?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma una richiesta poteva anche farla, non una stupidata del genere.


Uno incazzato che richiesta può fare [emoji22]..
E lei non ha capito che un no non da scampo ...
Poi forse facendolo ragionare neanche sarebbe successo [emoji41] ... Ma lei no è basta.
L'amante non si tocca a prescindere [emoji41]
Perplesso lei non ha superato la prova . Stupida ma una prova ...


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, che ti ha risposto?


Che lo trovava  interessante e stimolante . Dal parlrrci a sentire la voglia di stare in intimità con lui e' venuto naturale anche se c è voluto del tempo e ripensamenti . Ma che noi eravamo noi e loro qualcosa di esclusivo e complementare . Tipo convergenze parallele . Poi anche L andrenalina del frequentarci come coppie e noi non sapere , il loro segreto che li univa rendendoli unici . I


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Che lo trovava  interessante e stimolante . Dal parlarci a sentire la voglia di stare in intimità con lui e' venuto naturale anche se c è voluto del tempo e ripensamenti . Ma che noi eravamo noi e loro qualcosa di esclusivo e complementare . Tipo convergenze parallele . Poi anche L andrenalina del frequentarci come coppie e noi non sapere , il loro segreto che li univa rendendoli unici . I


insomma una drogata di endorfine.    capita.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Uno incazzato che richiesta può fare [emoji22]..
> E lei non ha capito che un no non da scampo ...
> Poi forse facendolo ragionare neanche sarebbe successo [emoji41] ... Ma lei no è basta.
> L'amante non si tocca a prescindere [emoji41]
> Perplesso lei non ha superato la prova . Stupida ma una prova ...


l'incazzatura può essere comprensibile a botta calda, non dopo averci pensato su per mesi.

nemmeno lui ha passato la prova.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'incazzatura può essere comprensibile a botta calda, non dopo averci pensato su per mesi.
> 
> nemmeno lui ha passato la prova.


Ma che prova hanno fatto?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che prova hanno fatto?


la moglie di Dugongo doveva andare dalla moglie del suo ex amante a confessare, ma in realtà Dugongo non voleva che ci andasse davvero.

na belinata


----------



## Farabrutto (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vuoi stare con me  . Dimostrami che lui per te non è nulla . Rovinalo.
> perché te per lui hai rovinato me .
> Hai dei riguardo verso lui  bene ciao ..
> Facile e indolore .
> ...


Per me non ha senso. Per due motivi: prima di pensare a rovinare lui devi pensare che fai soffrire chi non c'entra nulla... La moglie di lui. I figli di lui.
È la moglie che ha fatto del male a quest'uomo. Non l'amante.

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Per me non ha senso. Per due motivi: prima di pensare a rovinare lui devi pensare che fai soffrire chi non c'entra nulla... La moglie di lui. I figli di lui.
> È la moglie che ha fatto del male a quest'uomo. Non l'amante.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai capito niente


----------



## Farabrutto (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente


Guarda che ho capito invece quello che intendevi tu... Ho ben capito che non avresti mai permesso che accadesse... Era solo "una prova"... 

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la moglie di Dugongo doveva andare dalla moglie del suo ex amante a confessare, ma in realtà Dugongo non voleva che ci andasse davvero.
> 
> na belinata


Nono, questo lo so 

Ma che prova e'? Cioè, proprio nel senso della  "prova". Prova d'amore.
Che prova e' far promettere all'altro una cosa che non ci fa piacere, per il solo piacere di fare rispondere un si? 
Fosse davvero frutto di una reazione a caldo. Invece no. Una cosa ponderata, dopo avere SAPUTO del tradimento e avere SCELTO comunque un qualcosa che ha subito scientemente  (contraddizione, ma la capisco).

Capisco la moglie che, per quanto stronza, non si presta a questo meccanismo diabolico.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nono, questo lo so
> 
> Ma che prova e'? Cioè, proprio nel senso della  "prova". Prova d'amore.
> Che prova e' far promettere all'altro una cosa che non ci fa piacere, per il solo piacere di fare rispondere un si?
> ...


le situazioni di stress a volte rivelano le nature profonde delle persone


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che *avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero*, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, *ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie.* Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


ciao 

Non capisco molto bene. 

Perchè il fatto che lei andasse dall'altra lei a sputtanare lui è un segno del fatto che tu per lei sei più importante di lui?

E non capisco neanche che reazione avresti desiderato avesse. Cosa avresti voluto?


----------



## kubrick (18 Luglio 2018)

ma è cosi' difficile da capire? Lui non vuole rovinare un'altro matrimonio Lui vuole solo una prova in cui Lei dica: ok pur di riparare il danno faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi in fondo sei Tu la cosa piu' importante per me!! del resto ha ribadito molte volte che se Lei acconsente alla Sua richiesta non darebbe alcun seguito, ma sarebbe una prova che Lei per Lui farebbe di tutto


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Per me non ha senso. Per due motivi: prima di pensare a rovinare lui devi pensare che fai soffrire chi non c'entra nulla... La moglie di lui. I figli di lui.
> È la moglie che ha fatto del male a quest'uomo. Non l'amante.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


Jaal penso che due amanti che organizzino le ferie con le proprie famiglie insieme sono da copertina.
Da incorniciare le foto in salotto con sotto la.didascalia 2 pezzi di merda [emoji90] mia moglie e l'amico di famiglia  il suo amante .. forse avrebbe dovuto chiedergli di vivere in una casa così arredata ..
Sarebbe stato tutto solo dentro le.mura di casa.
Così per te andrebbe bene ??


----------



## kubrick (18 Luglio 2018)

Dugongo io sono d'accordissimo con te, giusto mettersi sulla bilancia e vedere quanto pesi tu per Lei o se pesa piu' il suo orgoglio o il suo senso di fedeltà verso l'altro


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> ma è cosi' difficile da capire? Lui non vuole rovinare un'altro matrimonio Lui vuole solo una prova in cui Lei dica: ok pur di riparare il danno faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi in fondo sei Tu la cosa piu' importante per me!! del resto ha ribadito molte volte che se Lei acconsente alla Sua richiesta non darebbe alcun seguito, ma sarebbe una prova che Lei per Lui farebbe di tutto


Ecco


----------



## Farabrutto (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Jaal penso che due amanti che organizzino le ferie con le proprie famiglie insieme sono da copertina.
> Da incorniciare le foto in salotto con sotto la.didascalia 2 pezzi di merda [emoji90] mia moglie e l'amico di famiglia  il suo amante .. forse avrebbe dovuto chiedergli di vivere in una casa così arredata ..
> Sarebbe stato tutto solo dentro le.mura di casa.
> Così per te andrebbe bene ??


Da traditore trovo estremamente sbagliato il contesto. Provo a spiegarmi: premesso che è un tradimento è sempre condannabile, penso che consumato nello stesso ambito che frequenta il coniuge sia ancora più sbagliato. I due mondi non devono MAI toccarsi.

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Da traditore trovo estremamente sbagliato il contesto. Provo a spiegarmi: premesso che è un tradimento è sempre condannabile, penso che consumato nello stesso ambito che frequenta il coniuge sia ancora più sbagliato. I due mondi non devono MAI toccarsi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


E questo povero uomo cosa doveva chiedere alla moglie per vedere quanto vuole ancora lui ??


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> ma è cosi' difficile da capire? Lui non vuole rovinare un'altro matrimonio Lui vuole solo una prova in cui Lei dica: ok pur di riparare il danno faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi in fondo sei Tu la cosa piu' importante per me!! del resto ha ribadito molte volte che se Lei acconsente alla Sua richiesta non darebbe alcun seguito, ma sarebbe una prova che Lei per Lui farebbe di tutto



Quindi se si ama si fa tutto per l'altro. 

Brutta roba l'amore, in questi termini. Mi fa pensare a quel che fanno i tossici per una dose. 

Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse di fare una evidente cazzata per dimostrargli la sua importanza, non la farei. 

Sia che io lo abbia tradito sia che io non lo abbia tradito. 

Che è. Devo dimostrare di esser scema per farti sentire meglio (ops...importante)?

Se l'amore si misura sulle cazzate che si è disposti a fare per l'altro...minchia. 

Meglio i tempi delle lenzuola sporcate col sangue virginale. 
(era sangue di coniglio il più delle volte...comunque )


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Che lo trovava  interessante e stimolante . Dal parlrrci a sentire la voglia di stare in intimità con lui e' venuto naturale anche se c è voluto del tempo e ripensamenti . Ma che noi eravamo noi e loro qualcosa di esclusivo e complementare . Tipo convergenze parallele . Poi anche L andrenalina del frequentarci come coppie e noi non sapere , il loro segreto che li univa rendendoli unici . I


Classiche minchiate anche il fatto che lei non ti abbia fatto mancare nulla mentre faceva un pompino al suo amichetto.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> le situazioni di stress a volte rivelano le nature profonde delle persone


Ma io guarda. Nel fatto che lui abbia preso il viagra per darsi un aiuto vedo violenza. Violenza verso se stesso. Come ne vedo per le vacanze passate con l'amante, e in altro. La vedo ma non riesco bene a identificarla. Sta di fatto che si è fatto violenza. Proprio non la ha subita, sia pure a causa di sue scelte. Se la e' fatta. E non ha goduto.
E ora mi pare di vedere ancora questo meccanismo.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Guarda che ho capito invece quello che intendevi tu... Ho ben capito che non avresti mai permesso che accadesse... Era solo "una prova"...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


E allora se lo hai capito perché hai scritto il commento precedente? Era una prova per vedere la sua reazione.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> ma è cosi' difficile da capire? Lui non vuole rovinare un'altro matrimonio Lui vuole solo una prova in cui Lei dica: ok pur di riparare il danno faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi in fondo sei Tu la cosa piu' importante per me!! del resto ha ribadito molte volte che se Lei acconsente alla Sua richiesta non darebbe alcun seguito, ma sarebbe una prova che Lei per Lui farebbe di tutto


Muri di gomma. A quanto pare è difficile.


----------



## Farabrutto (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E questo povero uomo cosa doveva chiedere alla moglie per vedere quanto vuole ancora lui ??


È una domanda a cui onestamente non so rispondere... 

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora se lo hai capito perché hai scritto il commento precedente? Era una prova per vedere la sua reazione.


Rispondevo ad [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] non a lui...

Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> le situazioni di stress a volte rivelano le nature profonde delle persone


Occhio dugongo che tra poco stiamo arrivando al punto come in tutte le discussioni qui dentro. Cioè che anche in questo caso il tradito/a è un malato di mente e si è meritato le corna. Stano che non ci siamo ancora arrivati al 100%.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi se si ama si fa tutto per l'altro.
> 
> Brutta roba l'amore, in questi termini. Mi fa pensare a quel che fanno i tossici per una dose.
> 
> ...


Non devi dimostrare di essere scema ... Ma solo che il tradito vale ancora qualche cosa per il traditore.
Che non sia solo lo stipendio che l'ha riportata a casa .


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E questo povero uomo cosa doveva chiedere alla moglie per vedere quanto vuole ancora lui ??


Non esiste una domanda. E neanche una risposta. 

Brutale, ma è così.

Non c'è prova. 

Tu che prova vorresti? 

Se io fossi tradita, avrei in mano la prova che in quel momento, in quei momenti, chi mi ha tradito ha messo se stesso in primo piano. 
E non ci sarebbe prova valida a dimostrarmi il contrario. 

Fra l'altro, in tutto questo...se io fossi tradita non riuscirei proprio ad ingoiare il fatto che mi abbia esposta tanto brutalmente. 
A me il problema manco si porrebbe.

Il giochetto che lei ha messo in atto, senza il consenso di lui, è veramente brutale. 

Non penso riuscirei a stimare una persona che mi ha esposta a quel modo. 
L'amore non sarebbe manco un problema.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non esiste una domanda. E neanche una risposta.
> 
> Brutale, ma è così.
> 
> ...


Qui mi trovi d'accordo ... Ma lui voleva questa prova stupida . Che comunque lei non ha superato per fortuna.
Ci mancava solo avesse risposto sì .


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non devi dimostrare di essere scema ... Ma solo che il tradito vale ancora qualche cosa per il traditore.
> Che non sia solo lo stipendio che l'ha riportata a casa .



Ma essendo una evidente cazzata, sotto molteplici aspetti (ti ho scritto un altro post), fare una cazzata per compiacere l'altro è la definizione dell'essere scemi per quanto mi riguarda. 

Non è questione di orgoglio. 

E' che se una cosa è scema, è scema. 
Non diventa intelligente se la ammanto di buone intenzioni. 

Fra l'altro, in questo tradimento, la cosa che davvero io trovo sconvolgente è quell'esposizione senza consenso. 
E non è l'esposizione in sè.

E la mancanza di consensualità. 

E si parla di prove d'amore?

Mah.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non esiste una domanda. E neanche una risposta.
> 
> Brutale, ma è così.
> 
> ...


Qui ti quoto, ma lui si è sentito di darle una possibilità con questa richiesta e non l'ha superata.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui mi trovi d'accordo ... Ma lui voleva questa prova stupida . Che comunque lei non ha superato per fortuna.
> Ci mancava solo avesse risposto sì .


Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che. 

Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???

Voglio dire...questo è stato nel buco ad osservare la moglie che lo ha tradito partecipando anche attivamente al tradimento. Il tutto nei non detti. 

Quell'altra si portava famiglia e amante allo stesso tavola perchè così si sentiva unica e speciale. 

Su che cosa era costruita questa relazione prima di quei fatti? 

Questo io mi chiederei. Altro che tradimento. 

L'altra cosa che mi chiederei riguarda il senso di misurare la propria importanza sull'importanza che ha avuto qualcun altro. 
L'altro diventa l'unità di misura per definire se stessi. 

E in questa situazione. Mah.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Occhio dugongo che tra poco stiamo arrivando al punto come in tutte le discussioni qui dentro. Cioè che anche in questo caso il tradito/a è un malato di mente e si è meritato le corna. Stano che non ci siamo ancora arrivati al 100.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto, ma lui si è sentito di darle una possibilità con questa richiesta e non l'ha superata.


Oh. Io sono tarda. 

Possibilità de che???

A lei? 

Ha dato a se stesso la possibilità di misurarsi sull'importanza dell'altro. Confermandosi nei suoi sospetti. 
Ovvero che l'altro è più importante di lui. 

Ma non solo. 
Costruendo la misura della propria importanza su quella dell'altro. 

Se io fossi una tradita, col cazzo che misuro la mia importanza sull'altra. 

Dall'altra è ovvio e evidente che ha cercato cose che non trovava in me. 

A me pare veramente l'ovvio che più ovvio non si può. 

E mi vado a parametrare su questo? 

Io non lo farei neanche sotto tortura. 

Io sono io. 

Mica qualcun altro.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Forse ho sbagliato posto.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che.
> 
> Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???
> 
> ...


Ma di cosa vuoi che discutino ancora? Dopo fatti del genere l'unica cosa che dobrebbe parlare con la moglie è se prenderla a calci ne culo facendola uscire di casa, con il piede sinistro o destro.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Forse ho sbagliato posto.


No non hai sbagliato posto. Devi acettare i pareri ed osservazioni di tutti. Qui si tende molto a fare filosofia da 4 soldi e giustificare il tradimento, senza guardare i fatti realmente accaduti. Prendi solo quello che ti è utile e lascia stare il resto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto, ma lui si è sentito di darle una possibilità con questa richiesta e non l'ha superata.


una richiesta simile una prova d'amore, mah!!! 
Credo che si confonda certi sentimenti con altri.
Sarebbe meglio chiamarli con il loro vero nome.

E sarò stordita io, ma non capisco quale possibilità le ha dato.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oh. Io sono tarda.
> 
> Possibilità de che???
> 
> ...


Guarda che stai parlando con me quello che qui dentro è stato tacciato per integralista e distruttore di famiglie, uomo delle caverne e mi dimenticavo, anche di non avere la mentalità aperta. Io non avrei nemmeno aspettato che la figlia fosse autosufficiente e sorbirmi anni di torture. Lui voleva darle un'ultima possibilità. Io non l'avrei fatto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma di cosa vuoi che discutino ancora? Dopo fatti del genere l'unica cosa che dobrebbe parlare con la moglie è se prenderla a calci ne culo facendola uscire di casa, con il piede sinistro o destro.


Ti ribadisco che se il mio uomo mi trattasse come lui ha fatto intendere di essere stato trattato da lei, non mi porrei neanche il problema del piede da usare. 

E non so neanche di cosa avrei da parlare. 

Non è il tradimento in sè. 

Ma mi prendi e mi porti a tavola con il tuo amante? 
Ti atomizzo. 

Manco mi pongo il problema. 

Poi per mi chiederei che cazzo sono stata lì a guardare a fare. Però.
E' il mio tempo e la mia vita. 

Quel giochetto è veramente orripilante. 
Parla di tante di quelle cose...ma fondamentalmente di mancanza di cura.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una richiesta simile una prova d'amore, mah!!!
> Credo che si confonda certi sentimenti con altri.
> Sarebbe meglio chiamarli con il loro vero nome.
> 
> E sarò stordita io, ma non capisco quale possibilità le ha dato.


Ma quale prova di amore. Dove hai letto questo? Dovreste imparare a non aggiungere parole che non vengono dette. Brutta abitudine. Lui si sentiva il diritto di fare una richiesta del genere e ne aveva tutte le ragioni.


----------



## dugongo (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non hai sbagliato posto. Devi acettare i pareri ed osservazioni di tutti. Qui si tende molto a fare filosofia da 4 soldi e giustificare il tradimento, senza guardare i fatti realmente accaduti. Prendi solo quello che ti è utile e lascia stare il resto.


Quando leggo perplesso che da giudizi trancianti sulla persona , conosciuta solo attraverso quattro post o danny che fa il filosofo senza contestualizzare ( l ha scritto lui che commenta solo la parte che gli interessa ) e parla parla ... di aria fritta penso che sia meglio che dedichi il mio tempo ad altro . Anche se mi han contraddetto ho trovato propositivi e con spunti di riflessione gli interventi di cielo o ipazia ad esempio . Buona serata


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non hai sbagliato posto. Devi acettare i pareri ed osservazioni di tutti. Qui si tende molto a fare filosofia da 4 soldi e giustificare il tradimento, senza guardare i fatti realmente accaduti. Prendi solo quello che ti è utile e lascia stare il resto.


Quale sarebbe la filosofia da 4 soldi? Perché davvero a sto giro sono curiosa. La "prova" e': assurda? Stupida? Una cazzata? Non ci azzecca coi problemi.
Ma boh... Chissenefrega. Importa il tradimento. Come dire che se faccio un lavoro fatto male, l'importante è che io abbia fatto il lavoro.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che stai parlando con me quello che qui dentro è stato tacciato per integralista e distruttore di famiglie, uomo delle caverne e mi dimenticavo, anche di non avere la mentalità aperta. Io non avrei nemmeno aspettato che la figlia fosse autosufficiente e sorbirmi anni di torture. Lui voleva darle un'ultima possibilità. Io non l'avrei fatto.


Tu sei integralista 

E a volte ti inchiodi e non c'è verso di farti spostare lo sguardo. 

E' evidente tanto quanto il fatto che io sono prolissa e per quanto ci provi non riesco ad essere sintetica. 

Ma va ben così. Si è sempre molto di più di piccoli pezzetti che possono emergere in un forum. Basta tenerlo a mente. 

La cosa per me sconvolgente non sono le torture. Perchè non lo sono propriamente.


Lei non sapeva di torturare. 
Lui sì. 
Questo mi farebbe porre due o tre domandine. 

L'altra cosa che mi chiederei è che idea di cura, non di amore, di cura ha l'altro di me. 

Non si arriva a portare il marito a tavola con l'amante per sentirsi unica e speciale, gran figa della spiaggia, dal nulla. 
Non ci si sveglia la mattina e si fa una roba del genere. 

Lo dico da traditrice.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Quando leggo perplesso che da giudizi trancianti sulla persona , conosciuta solo attraverso quattro post o danny che fa il filosofo senza contestualizzare ( l ha scritto lui che commenta solo la parte che gli interessa ) e parla parla ... di aria fritta penso che sia meglio che dedichi il mio tempo ad altro . Anche se mi han contraddetto ho trovato propositivi e con spunti di riflessione gli interventi di cielo o ipazia ad esempio . Buona serata


Aspetta almeno  che arrivino i veri pezzi da 90 a commentare e poi vedrai che spettacolo.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe la filosofia da 4 soldi? Perché davvero a sto giro sono curiosa. La "prova" e': assurda? Stupida? Una cazzata? Non ci azzecca coi problemi.
> Ma boh... Chissenefrega. Importa il tradimento. Come dire che se faccio un lavoro fatto male, l'importante è che io abbia fatto il lavoro.


Esatto conta solo il tradimento. Il resto non conta assolutamente nulla, come non conta nulla entrare nella psiche umana. Si devono guardare solo i fatti. Il se il forse è il perché ad un tradito, frega un cazz, conta solo l'atto del traditore.


----------



## francoff (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Quando leggo perplesso che da giudizi trancianti sulla persona , conosciuta solo attraverso quattro post o danny che fa il filosofo senza contestualizzare ( l ha scritto lui che commenta solo la parte che gli interessa ) e parla parla ... di aria fritta penso che sia meglio che dedichi il mio tempo ad altro . Anche se mi han contraddetto ho trovato propositivi e con spunti di riflessione gli interventi di cielo o ipazia ad esempio . Buona serata


Un altra meteora . Uno arriva qui con il suo carico di dolore e si aspetta spunti di riflessione , anche scuotimenti ma sempre misurati nella forma e nelle parole visto che se uno arriva qui tanto bene non sta ... niente .. arrivano i soliti quattro pirlotti e giù botte ... che poi uno colpisca un altro per giustificare le propria vita sfigata e' il colmo .


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu sei integralista
> 
> E a volte ti inchiodi e non c'è verso di farti spostare lo sguardo.
> 
> ...


Sul tradimento ho sempre ammesso di essere integralista ( sul resto no) , ma almeno non mi faccio le segheria mentali e permetto a chi mi ha tradito di continuare a rovinarmi la vita.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

comunque è proprio una bestia carina!!


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto conta solo il tradimento. Il resto non conta assolutamente nulla, come non conta nulla entrare nella psiche umana. Si devono guardare solo i fatti. Il se il forse è il perché ad un tradito, frega un cazz, conta solo l'atto del traditore.


Perfetto. Cosa metteresti quindi nei fatti?
Solo il tradimento? Cioè: UN tradimento. Che alla fine uno vale l'altro, no?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Cosa metteresti quindi nei fatti?
> Solo il tradimento? Cioè: UN tradimento. Che alla fine uno vale l'altro, no?


Ma stai scherzando spero.Solo il tradimento? Ma è l'unica vera questione. È così difficile da comprendere?


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sul tradimento ho sempre ammesso di essere integralista ( sul resto no) , ma almeno non mi faccio le segheria mentali e permetto a chi mi ha tradito di continuare a rovinarmi la vita.


Per fortuna non ti fai le segherie Mat. 

Direi che le seghe sono più che sufficienti. Impegnativa una intera segheria e tutta insieme 
E mi sento di consigliare il preferire seghe goduriose e magari pure dedicate, alle altre. 

Che (le altre) portano da tutte le parti ma non a decidere quel che si sente essere bene per sè, nel rispetto di quel che ognuno considera come bene (non il principio) per sè. 

La comprensione è il ponte che a volte, se ci si cammina sopra in due, può permettere di prendere una visione che non si era considerata. 

Senza che questo significhi poi assumerla come propria. 

Forse, permettimi, più che concentrarsi su non lasciar continuare a rovinar la vita, una prospettiva interessante potrebbe essere quella di aver cura della propria vita e nutrirla del piacere, della serenità e anche della consolazione. Di pace insomma. 

Ma forse sto semplicemente invecchiando e ho deciso di abbassare le armi, così mi vien voglia di dire a tutti che una vita passata a combattere, forse non è esattamente una vita di pace. 
E forse la pace è preferibile.

D'altro canto, non c'è pace senza guerra.
E non c'è guerra senza pace. 

filosofeggio


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per fortuna non ti fai le segherie Mat.
> 
> Direi che le seghe sono più che sufficienti. Impegnativa una intera segheria e tutta insieme
> E mi sento di consigliare il preferire seghe goduriose e magari pure dedicate, alle altre.
> ...


Ho letto le prime 3 frasi e poi mi sono stancato  perdonami, ma scommetto che avrai divagato con il tuo discorso, spostando il punto focale della discussione.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando spero.Solo il tradimento? Ma è l'unica vera questione. È così difficile da comprendere?


No. Non scherzo.
Hai parlato che contano solo i fatti.
Quindi il tradimento e....
C'è qualcosa di altro che metteresti o inizia con la copula e finisce con il calcio in culo?


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho letto le prime 3 frasi e poi mi sono stancato  perdonami, ma *scommetto* che avrai divagato con il tuo discorso, spostando il punto focale della discussione.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

paraculo 

non saprai mai se hai vinto oppure no la scommessa...non da me per lo meno


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che.
> 
> Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???
> 
> ...


La sua prova ... Voleva vedere se lei fosse disposta a fare una cazzata per lui ...
Lei per l'amante ha fatto cazzate e per lui nulla.
Semplice .
Lui vorrebbe una cazzata per lui.
Ma a mio parere non dimostrerebbe nulla.
Ma per lui forse un gesto del genere assumerebbe un'altro valore .


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per fortuna non ti fai le segherie Mat.
> 
> Direi che le seghe sono più che sufficienti. Impegnativa una intera segheria e tutta insieme
> E mi sento di consigliare il preferire seghe goduriose e magari pure dedicate, alle altre.
> ...


Stamattina mi veniva da pensare  (e il pensiero e' partito da te... Vedi che ti penso anche quando sto andando al lavoro  ) che la pace costa tanta guerra


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non scherzo.
> Hai parlato che contano solo i fatti.
> Quindi il tradimento e....
> C'è qualcosa di altro che metteresti o inizia con la copula e finisce con il calcio in culo?


No io arriverei direttamente al calcio nel culo.  Un tradimento è un tradimento e come ho scritto fino alla nausea non esistono giustificazioni, i se, i ma, i forse, è colpa tua se ti ho tradito, lacrime da coccodrillo e le solite cazzate che dicono i traditori. I forum come questi per me dovrebbero servire per aiutare il tradito/a ad uscirne fuori dandogli una speranza, consigli e sostegno con le esperienze che abbiamo vissuto noi traditi che ne siamo usciti fuori. Il resto conta veramente poco. Non ricompone un bel nulla dopo aver tradito. Qui dentro si è arrivati a dire addirittura fa bene alla coppia


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> paraculo
> 
> non saprai mai se hai vinto oppure no la scommessa...non da me per lo meno


Poco importa dopo anni che leggi un forum sai già cosa scrivono determinate persone. Impari a conoscerle.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No io arriverei direttamente al calcio nel culo.  Un tradimento è un tradimento e come ho scritto fino alla nausea non esistono giustificazioni, i se, i ma, i forse, è colpa tua se ti ho tradito, lacrime da coccodrillo e le solite cazzate che dicono i traditori. I forum come questi per me dovrebbero servire per aiutare il tradito/a ad uscirne fuori dandogli una speranza, consigli e sostegno con le esperienze che abbiamo vissuto noi traditi che ne siamo usciti fuori. Il resto conta veramente poco. Non ricompone un bel nulla dopo aver tradito. Qui dentro si è arrivati a dire addirittura fa bene alla coppia


Eh no. Sostegno no. Condivisione no. 
E' roba della psiche umana


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh no. Sostegno no. Condivisione no.
> E' roba della psiche umana


Vedo che hai capito perfettamente il mio intervento


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La sua prova ... Voleva vedere se lei fosse disposta a fare una cazzata per lui ...
> Lei per l'amante ha fatto cazzate e per lui nulla.
> Semplice .
> Lui vorrebbe una cazzata per lui.
> ...


Eh, boh. 

Per questo chiedevo di capire meglio il senso. 

A me, anche in questi termini sembra una roba proprio...a ribasso ecco. 

Una cosa come "dimostrami che sei cogliona proprio per davvero, non lasciarmi dubbi". 

Al mio uomo chiederei - e ribadisco che se il mio uomo mi avesse fatta sedere a mia insaputa al tavolo con l'amante per sentirsi il più figo del reame lo atomizzerei, ma lentamente - di dimostrarmi di essere intelligente. 

Che è coglione me l'ha già ampiamente dimostrato. 
Anche la riprova??

Ma -lo ribadisco- in una situazione di questo genere, caspita, chiederei a me se davvero io desidero accanto una persona che mi ha dimostrato una così scarsa cura. 

mi chiederei a che bisogni miei sto rispondendo. 

Il mio uomo finirebbe ben dopo di me nelle mie valutazioni.
E fra l'altro non mi accontenterei neppure di una singola dimostrazione. 
finirebbe sulla graticola.

Insomma...quello che lui ha descritto, a me sembra davvero oltre per la mia soglia di tolleranza, beninteso. 

Quindi sono curiosa di capire il senso.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Poco importa dopo anni che leggi un forum sai già cosa scrivono determinate persone. Impari a *conoscerle*.


E passami qualche appunto no, allora! 

Sono 40 e rotti anni che vivo con me, e ancora non mi conosco. 
Due dritte potrebbero farmi comodo


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E passami qualche appunto no, allora!
> 
> Sono 40 e rotti anni che vivo con me, e ancora non mi conosco.
> Due dritte potrebbero farmi comodo


Siete voi gli psicologi non io  finalmente hai scritto meno di 20 pagine


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedo che hai capito perfettamente il mio intervento &#55357;&#56834;


Oh! Sei tu che hai detto che contano solo i fatti. Tradimento e calcio in culo.

Sofferenza, scio'


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stamattina mi veniva da pensare  (e il pensiero e' partito da te... Vedi che ti penso anche quando sto andando al lavoro  ) che la pace costa tanta guerra


Mi piace essere pensata 

Credo di sì...o forse si apprezza la pace, dopo la guerra. 

G. però mi fa spesso notare come la guerra sia un qualcosa a cui è facile abituarsi e anche assuefarsi. 
Ed è una cosa a cui prestare attenzione. 

Credo che abbia ragione. 

di base penso che saper combattere sia fondamentale. 
Anche per poter decidere di non combattere.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh! Sei tu che hai detto che contano solo i fatti. Tradimento e calcio in culo.
> 
> Sofferenza, scio'


Continui ad aver capito il mio discorso


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Siete voi gli psicologi non io  finalmente hai scritto meno di 20 pagine


lo dicevo che sei un paraculo :rotfl:

Non sono psicologa. 

Mi impegno a imparare cose nuove (la sintesi)...tanto sono certa che non perderò la mia prolissità, mi compone


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh, boh.
> 
> Per questo chiedevo di capire meglio il senso.
> 
> ...


Non c'è nulla da capire con certe persone vanno solo ignorante.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Continui ad aver capito il mio discorso


Eh vabbè dai, perdonami. Non è neanche questione di integralismo. Altro che filosofia. Sei una monade


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Occhio dugongo che tra poco stiamo arrivando al punto come in tutte le discussioni qui dentro. Cioè che anche in questo caso il tradito/a è un malato di mente e si è meritato le corna. Stano che non ci siamo ancora arrivati al 100%.


  se nel tuo caso è andata così, non è colpa nostra.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da capire con certe persone vanno solo ignorante.


Ti riferisci a lei? 

Io mi riferivo a lui. 
Al giro di pensieri che l'ha portato a formulare la riflessione che ha condiviso qui. 

Mi incuriosisce molto la sua reazione.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se nel tuo caso è andata così, non è colpa nostra.


No io non ho mai scritto la mia storia. Mi dispiace non aver dato anche io l'opportunità  di farmi dire che sono malato, anzi mi correggo. Mi è stato detto lo stesso . Perplesso, se leggi tutte le discussioni si arriva sempre li.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No io non ho mai scritto la mia storia. Mi dispiace non aver dato anche io l'opportunità  di farmi dire che sono malato, anzi mi correggo. Mi è stato detto lo stesso . Perplesso, se leggi tutte le discussioni si arriva sempre li.


se uno si comporta da coglione, non si potrà che farglielo notare.

qui siamo molto devoti alla termodinamica.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh vabbè dai, perdonami. Non è neanche questione di integralismo. Altro che filosofia. Sei una monade


Grazie


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a lei?
> 
> Io mi riferivo a lui.
> Al giro di pensieri che l'ha portato a formulare la riflessione che ha condiviso qui.
> ...


Io mi riferivo a lei .
Una volta che la figlia si è sistemata avrei tagliato di netto i ponti..
Per lui penso che sia incasinato deluso e incavolato per aver scoperto che tipo di persona ha sposato.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se uno si comporta da coglione, non si potrà che farglielo notare.
> 
> qui siamo molto devoti alla termodinamica.


Be io sono molto devoto hai fatti. Le teorie le lascio a chi cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace essere pensata
> 
> Credo di sì...o forse si apprezza la pace, dopo la guerra.
> 
> ...


Poter decidere di non combattere per me è il traguardo, a essere sincera. Adesso


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a lei .
> Una volta che la figlia si è sistemata avrei tagliato di netto i ponti..
> Per lui penso che sia incasinato deluso e incavolato per aver scoperto che tipo di persona ha sposato.


Guarda. E' vero che sono una fumina. 
E ho una bassa tolleranza rispetto a quello che non tollero. 

A me impressiona molto il funzionamento complessivo. 

Ho provato a immaginarmi seduta allo stesso tavolo con l'amante del mio uomo e guardarlo pavoneggiarsi e godersi la situazione. 

Penso che come minimo gli avrei fatto un pompino coi canini. Ma proprio solo per iniziare. 

Credo che diventerei una belva. 

Tu staresti seduto al tavolo mentre la tua compagna fa la figa della spiaggia con quello che sai essere il suo amante? 

E, con tutte quelle prove in mano...altro che mantenimento e compagnia a cavallo.

Lui è rimasto lì. 

E adesso pensa anche alla prova. 

Lei mi sono già espressa. 

Voglio dire...è una dinamica complessivamente particolare.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Poter decidere di non combattere per me è il traguardo, a essere sincera. Adesso


E' un traguardo 

Un amico caro mi ha ripetuto spesso "tacitulus taxim"...mi quietava quando me lo diceva. 
Penso sia proprio un bel pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che è? il sacrificio di Isacco?


Standing ovation


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un traguardo
> 
> Un amico caro mi ha ripetuto spesso "tacitulus taxim"...mi quietava quando me lo diceva.
> Penso sia proprio un bel pensiero.


Si. In silenzio, piano piano.
Ci si prepara alla guerra.
E ci si prepara ad avere la pace


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. In silenzio, piano piano.
> Ci si prepara alla guerra.
> E ci si prepara ad avere la pace


Sì...quel piano piano, non sapevo perchè, poi ho capito, mi arrivava dritto in pancia. E mi scioglieva tensione. 

E il silenzio è lentamente diventato fondamentale. 

Credo siano le cose di base. Come ricordarsi di respirare, a fare la differenza. 
Quando si respira bene, c'è spazio. 

E serve spazio per la pace


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì...quel piano piano, non sapevo perchè, poi ho capito, mi arrivava dritto in pancia. E mi scioglieva tensione.
> 
> E il silenzio è lentamente diventato fondamentale.
> 
> ...


Si. Dovrò vuotare piano piano il mio vaso. E' dura a volte anche lasciare andare. Comunque un po' di roba e' uscita.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. E' vero che sono una fumina.
> E ho una bassa tolleranza rispetto a quello che non tollero.
> 
> A me impressiona molto il funzionamento complessivo.
> ...


Il bello è che non siamo tutti uguali [emoji45] per fortuna.
Per vivere la situazione come l'ha vissuta lui è da fegato d'acciaio.
E cerco di capire come ci sia riuscito.
Ipazia guarda che c'è anche chi apprezza i pompini con i canini [emoji16].
Invece di fargli un dispetto gli fai un piacere [emoji23][emoji23].. tanto perche siamo tutti strani [emoji72][emoji72][emoji72]


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il bello è che non siamo tutti uguali [emoji45] per fortuna.
> Per vivere la situazione come l'ha vissuta lui è da fegato d'acciaio.
> E cerco di capire come ci sia riuscito.
> Ipazia guarda che c'è anche chi apprezza i pompini con i canini [emoji16].
> Invece di fargli un dispetto gli fai un piacere [emoji23][emoji23].. tanto perche siamo tutti strani [emoji72][emoji72][emoji72]


Lui si e' pugnalato più volte quel fegato da solo. Non se lo e' lasciato pugnalare. Se lo e' pugnalato. E se lo pugnala. Questo forse dovrà chiedersi: il perche' di tanto verso se stesso. Per lui, mica per capire lei.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il bello è che non siamo tutti uguali [emoji45] per fortuna.
> Per vivere la situazione come l'ha vissuta lui è da fegato d'acciaio.
> E cerco di capire come ci sia riuscito.
> Ipazia guarda che c'è anche chi apprezza i pompini con i canini [emoji16].
> Invece di fargli un dispetto gli fai un piacere [emoji23][emoji23].. tanto perche siamo tutti strani [emoji72][emoji72][emoji72]


Anche io sono curiosa di capire. 
Poi boh...fegato d'acciaio non è esattamente quello che ho pensato. 
Ma io non ho consolidato in me la questione del sacrificio. 

E parto comunque da un principio. Se fai il male, fallo bene. 
Se non lo sai fare, per me sei fuori. 

Posso restare lì per motivi materiali. Ma il sesso, con tanto di pillola blu (quindi mettere nel mio corpo sostanze non esattamente salubri per compiacere una situazione) anche no. Come anche no a tavola con l'amante. Come anche no la vacanza insieme. 

Insomma...la trovo davvero una situazione particolare. 

Anche da parte di lui. 

E in quella situazione, la prova del "sono importante più di lui" ...buh. 
Mi sembra una roba a ribasso, per lui stesso intendo. 

Quanto al pompino...non l'ho specificato. 
Ovviamente se gli piacessero i pompini coi canini, sarebbe un pompino soffiato a fior di labbra. 

Però la mia tipologia maschile non ama i pompini coi canini. E sarebbero un castigo orribile. 
E non solo per i canini. Ma così vado OT


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Dovrò vuotare piano piano il mio vaso. E' dura a volte anche lasciare andare. Comunque un po' di roba e' uscita.


Ci vuole tempo. 

E anche pazienza. 

Ma è uno di quei processi che una volta iniziati, vanno quasi per inerzia. 
E quel "quasi" ridà indietro segni importanti per guardarsi sorridendo allo specchio 

Si vede (legge) comunque, che respiri meglio


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci vuole tempo.
> 
> E anche pazienza.
> 
> ...


Si. E riesco pure a guardarmi allo specchio senza (troppo ) fastidio (complici anche 5 chili persi sugli 8 in programma ).


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. E riesco pure a guardarmi allo specchio senza (troppo ) fastidio (complici anche 5 chili persi sugli 8 in programma ).


Grande!!

Il corpo è sempre un buon punto di partenza 
Sentirselo addosso "su misura" e reattivo aiuta. 
A me piace un sacco, sentirlo pronto e scattante. Attivo e vitale. 

Con lo specchio ci vuole pazienza. 

Poi diventa una sorta di fido compagno. 
Di quelli che gli puoi dire vaffanculo, e serafici ti rispondono vaffanculo. 

E finisce o a piangere o a ridere. Ma è tutto vero


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Quanta presunzione e saccenza in quel non ci siamo ! Ma chi pensi di essere ? Ho letto i commenti degli altri su di te.... mi sa che anche tu ci sia molto poco


Auguri.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Farsi una non sarebbe una dimostrazione di interesse da parte della moglie ....


Secondo te l'interesse di una donna si estorce con un ricatto come ha fatto lui?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno.   cazzatine come questa non servono a nulla.    o lui è in grado di digerire quello che è successo e prova a guardare al domani
> 
> oppure
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grande!!
> 
> Il corpo è sempre un buon punto di partenza
> Sentirselo addosso "su misura" e reattivo aiuta.
> ...


Riemergono i muscoli. Un tempo ne avevo tanti (sono minuta, ma davvero ne avevo parecchi), ora mi accetterò anche imbolsita . Non è un problema.... Forse il vero problema sta nel tuo "quasi": lo vedo ancora "grande", nel senso della grandezza dei blocchi. A volte ho scoperchiato, ma ho pure richiuso quasi subito. E quel "quasi" lo vedo invece ancora piccolo. Eh, si. La pazienza, mi sa. A volte credo che sia una merce quasi esaurita. A volte inspiegabilmente la trovo.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la moglie dell'ex amante di tua moglie.    a te lei non ha fatto nulla e tu non ci guadagni nulla, se non aver dimostrato a tua moglie di avere un animo piccolo.
> 
> se proprio vuoi una prova da tua moglie, cerca qualcosa di costruttivo.   che so, parlale di un tuo sogno da realizzare di cui lei possa farsi carico.
> 
> e ripeto, sempre dopo aver deciso se per te ha senso continuare a credere in questo matrimonio, altrimenti, prendi la porta e vattene e rifatti una vita.


Quoto.
E spero che almeno dia ascolto a te.


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Riemergono i muscoli. Un tempo ne avevo tanti (sono minuta, ma davvero ne avevo parecchi), ora mi accetterò anche imbolsita . Non è un problema.... Forse il vero problema sta nel tuo "quasi": lo vedo ancora "grande", nel senso della grandezza dei blocchi. A volte ho scoperchiato, ma ho pure richiuso quasi subito. E quel "quasi" lo vedo invece ancora piccolo. Eh, si. La pazienza, mi sa. A volte credo che sia una merce quasi esaurita. A volte inspiegabilmente la trovo.


Siam giovani! 

I muscoli sono ancora dove erano. 
Non sarai imbolsita.(minchia cielo...imbolsita :rotfl:..sarai semmai ammorbidita dagli anni ,dalle esperienze e dalla saggezza. Oltre che dall'aver traghettato la vita. ) 

Quel quasi...ogni tanto, voltati indietro e guarda nello specchio. 
Ricordati di come eri. Guarda la strada che hai fatto. E riconosciti ogni singolo minimo passo. Ogni inciampo e ogni volta che ti sei ritirata su. 
Impara ad amare i tuoi segni. 
Ti compongono. 

E poi sì, la pazienza (disse il bue all'asino )
Io con la pazienza ci litigo di brutto a volte.
robe tipo "che hai da star lì paziente, minchiona?" "sono la pazienza, cazzo vuoi da me?"...ecco, robe del genere. 

Quel vaso...è profondo. 
Ma è un bel viaggio, quando si impara a godersi il panorama per come è.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Siam giovani!
> 
> I muscoli sono ancora dove erano.
> Non sarai imbolsita.(minchia cielo...imbolsita :rotfl:..sarai semmai ammorbidita dagli anni ,dalle esperienze e dalla saggezza. Oltre che dall'aver traghettato la vita. )
> ...


Ammorbidita dici? Preferisco imbolsita, non so perché ma mi dà l'idea di qualcosa ancora recuperabile :carneval:

Certi panorami li guardo già con un sorriso. Ma non sono ancora "intera". E poi c'è l'oggi, che non mi permette di stare molto ferma.

Sai come andrò a dormire tra poco? A dirlo quasi mi vergogno. Mio figlio è una settimana via. E quindi sono sola in casa. Separata solo da una porta interna, di quelle porte normalissime divisorie degli spazi interni. Chiusa a chiave. Credo che basti un calcio ben assestato a buttarla giù. Non ti sto a spiegare perché un muro adesso non è possibile. 
Beh. Vado a dormire chiudendo la porta della zona letto. Ma non solo. Ho programmato nella eventualità di chiudere la porta della mia camera da letto da "fuori", uscendo e rintanadomi in bagno in modo da avere - da lì - spazio di fuga. Mi chiedevo se tutto questo fosse razionale o no, e credo che la risposta sia che va comunque bene se mi fa dormire più serena. Comunque dalle quattro circa del mattino sono sveglia, in questi giorni. 

Ma riesco anche a riderci su


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be io sono molto devoto hai fatti. Le teorie le lascio a chi cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


una maggiore devozione all'ortografia non ti farebbe male


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ammorbidita dici? Preferisco imbolsita, non so perché ma mi dà l'idea di qualcosa ancora recuperabile :carneval:
> 
> Certi panorami li guardo già con un sorriso. Ma non sono ancora "intera". E poi c'è l'oggi, che non mi permette di stare molto ferma.
> 
> ...


A me imbolsita fa venire in mente esattamente l'opposto. 

Ammorbidita mi fa venire in mente, invece, la femminilità che trascorre nel tempo. Ed è una cosa che trovo bella. 
Il tempo che scorre, come l'acqua sulla pietra. 

L'importante è che non ti impedisca di riposare. Che ti serve. 
E che non diventi una cosa cristallizzata. 

Stai elaborando. 
A volte le cose sono simboli. 
L'importante è che le cose scorrano. 

Io mi ricordo che i primi tempi prima di entrare in casa, facevo piccoli rituali di controllo.
E ne facevo alcuni anche prima di mettermi a letto. 

Mi serviva per rassicurarmi. 
Confermarmi che ero lì. 
Che ero io. Che era mio. 

I riti servono. 

Basta non diventarne dipendenti e usarli per quel che servono.
E poi lasciarli andare. 

Io non mi sveglierei mai invece. 
E' una cosa che mi avevano detto mi sarebbe passata con l'età. 
E invece resto ancora una civetta attiva fino all'alba, se me lo lasciassi fare e poi rantolante di giorno. 
Sono notturna. Credo sia definitivo 

Riposa bene allora. 
I demoni possono anche essere guardiani. Nel tempo


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me imbolsita fa venire in mente esattamente l'opposto.
> 
> Ammorbidita mi fa venire in mente, invece, la femminilità che trascorre nel tempo. Ed è una cosa che trovo bella.
> Il tempo che scorre, come l'acqua sulla pietra.
> ...


Per mia fortuna, in generale il sonno non l'ho perso. Però al contrario di te non riesco a stare troppo sveglia la notte. Tendenzialmente sono sempre stata diurna. Però anche lì.... mi sono imbolsita col tempo :carneval:. Una volta tiravo anche un intero giorno, ora se solo faccio mezzanotte è decisamente tanto. Come i vecchietti  Poi col piccolo, finisce che a volte mi addormento prima io di lui. Poi magari è lui a svegliarmi, visto che dal suo letto, nel buio più pesto (non so come faccia) viene in camera e si infila nel lettone . A volte non lo sento neanche 

Riti dici?

Controllo sempre la porta di ingresso, ultimamente spengo anche la mia candela buonissima alla lavanda. Altro in particolare, no .


----------



## ipazia (18 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna, in generale il sonno non l'ho perso. Però al contrario di te non riesco a stare troppo sveglia la notte. Tendenzialmente sono sempre stata diurna. Però anche lì.... mi sono imbolsita col tempo :carneval:. Una volta tiravo anche un intero giorno, ora se solo faccio mezzanotte è decisamente tanto. Come i vecchietti  Poi col piccolo, finisce che a volte mi addormento prima io di lui. Poi magari è lui a svegliarmi, visto che dal suo letto, nel buio più pesto (non so come faccia) viene in camera e si infila nel lettone . A volte non lo sento neanche
> 
> Riti dici?
> 
> Controllo sempre la porta di ingresso, ultimamente spengo anche la mia candela buonissima alla lavanda. Altro in particolare, no .


Per me i riti sono importanti. 
Non solo per me. 

La nostra struttura sociale si costruisce anche intorno ai riti e alle routine. 
Punti di riferimento nell'instabilità.

Non credo sia casuale che nei periodi di tensione l'uomo torni lì. 
Ai riti e alla credenze.

sia individualmente sia socialmente. 

I riti fanno ordine. 
Le routine organizzano il disordine. 

Credo sia un elemento costitutivo del pensiero umano. 

Basta non divengano ossessioni o compulsioni. 

Mi ricordo che una cosa che mi faceva proprio super bene, mi ricollocava, era andare in questo posto ai margini del bosco. Che piovesse, nevicasse o ci fosse il piacevole tepore di queste sere non faceva differenza.
Mi toglievo le scarpe e rimanevo a piedi nudi ad ascoltare i rumori del bosco al buio.
Le notti più belle erano quelle di luna piena, quando la luce fioca della luna si rifletteva sulla piccola radura e creava giochi di ombre con le piante. 
Lo facevo prima di andarmene a dormire. 

Ogni tanto ci vado ancora. E' come trovare una vecchia amica. 
Ma non c'è più dentro il bisogno che seguivo allora. 

Sono fasi. 
Siamo esseri ciclici. 
Credo sia questa l'essenza da non perdere di vista. 

E poi, penso che un po' di pensiero magico, consapevole, sia una buona compagnia 

I riti, in fondo, sono una celebrazione della vita, dell'impotenza di fronte all'ignoto e dell'accettazione che questo si è.
Componenti di serenità.


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me i riti sono importanti.
> Non solo per me.
> 
> La nostra struttura sociale si costruisce anche intorno ai riti e alle routine.
> ...



Grazie. Sperimenterò.

Anche io li vedo comunque come un qualcosa  "a chiusura" della giornata. 

E a proposito: Buona notte


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

https://www.today.it/cronaca/eclissi-luna-27-luglio-2018.html


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che.
> 
> Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## stany (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Buongiorno, anni fa, 4 per la precisione, avvertii qualcosa di strano nei comportamenti di mia moglie. Gliene parlai, con sofferenza le dissi dei miei dubbi di quanto fossi in tilt per quei sospetti e di quanto mi vergognassi a parlarne visto che mi sembravano cose assurde. Le dissi che l amavo ma avevo bisogno di sapere . Lei mi tranquillizzò dicendomi cose bellissime. Per qualche mese non avvertii più nessun malessere e nessun " movimento strano". Poi la cosa ricominciò. Mi dissi che non aveva senso parlarne ancora con lei e allora la controllai. Scoprii che aveva un altro un nostro conoscente che frequentavamo e abbiamo frequentato dopo anche andandoci in vacanza con le famiglie. D' istinto volevo buttare all' aria tutto, poi pensai a mia figlia che stava compiendo un percorso di studi molto impegnativo e comunque anche al fatto che negli anni fummo felici e non dissi nulla. Non dissi nulla anche perchè mi aveva mentito pochi mesi prima guardandomi negli occhi. Stetti male , andai via di casa qualche inventando una trasferta . Poi piano piano riuscii a fare finta di nulla. Vacanze , vita quotidiana , lavoro e anche sesso. Era veramente tremendo fare finta di nulla e fare anche sesso, per riuscirci mi dovetti aiutare con la pillolina blu. Intanto lo frequentavamo lui e la moglie. Facemmo anche una vacanza assieme. Poi un anno fa capii che la loro storia era finita. Mia moglie l ho proprio sentita tornare a casa. Mia figlia si è laureata e ha trovato un lavoro all'estero iniziando una convivenza. Ho detto tutto a mia moglie, in pratica quello che vi ho scritto, del dolore e della umiliazione visto che me lo ha fatto frequentare. Che io ero lì e che volevo sapere . Lei m ha detto che la storia si è esaurita e che lo ha lasciato quando ha visto come l amavo durante una malattia che lei ha avuto. Abbiamo litigato discusso pianto, e le ho detto che avevo bisogno di un sego tangibile che io fossi più importante di lui: che confessasse a sua moglie la tresca. Non avrei mai voluto che lo facesse davvero, la moglie è una bravissima donna e non merita quello che ho passato io, ma volevo vedere la reazione di mia moglie. Lei si è rifiutata , allora me ne sono andato di casa. Proteggere lui è più importante di me. Lei mi chiama ,cerca di spiegarsi , ma io irremovibile condizione irrinunciabile.


Stotia  sconclusionata al limite del verosimile.... Prima il tuo self control assurdo; dopo : una ripicca per un qualcosa che non volevi... Te ne vai per una motivazione inesistente che,anzi, avrebbe dovuto farti sentire tua moglie meno "infame". Ma dici sul serio? Ma hai acqua nelle vene?


----------



## stany (18 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non se lo facesse ma se mi dicesse di si , poi la fermerei


Caro il mio merluzzo.....Dovevi fermarla quando hai saputo; quando facevate le ferie assieme (ma come cazzo facevi!!!)....Mi sai proprio di subdolo.....scusa eh!!


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se c'è qualcuno da tutelare non è tanto il traditore ma la sua famiglia.Concordo con Danny . Mal comune mezzo gaudio ? Non comprendo che tipo di prova d'amore si parli, chiesta da uno   che ha deciso di tacere, soffrire, sottoporsi all'umiliazione delle frequentazioni promiscue aspettando pazientemente che la moglie "torni a casa ".


Bravissima. Eh...la figlia sai ,studiava (forse anche lei in vacanza ,tutti assieme).


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te l'interesse di una donna si estorce con un ricatto come ha fatto lui?


Sicuramente più che scopandosi un’altra...


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che è?
> Il ciclo della Tavola Rotonda?
> Dalla Bibbia al ciclo Bretone?
> Francoff, tu oltre che tradito sei anche traditore. E mi sa che qui non sei l'unico, a quanto ho letto.
> ...


Meglio a 180....


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però... però...
> Ha senso questa continuo odio rivolto verso chi sta con voi?
> Perché costringere qualcuno a fare qualcosa di cattivo, che farà male ad altre persone è in fin dei conti una forma d'odio.
> No, non è amore e neppure dolore, è inutile trovare giustificazioni.
> ...


Concorso su tutto.Ma alle volte l'odio è figlio della vendetta ,per torti veri o presunti ,subiti.


----------



## Annina123 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando fai una richiesta e speri che venga soddisfatta, devi anche fare in modo che questa richiesta sia accettabile e adeguata alla persona a cui stai chiedendo.
> 
> 
> Giusto ... E cosa gli doveva chiedere  " mi ami ancora?" E lei "si" Guardandolo negli occhi e probabilmente cojonandolo ancora ..
> ...


Ma scusate... lo sputtanamento massimo di tutti gli attori coinvolti, traditori, amanti e relativi figli, non preoccupa nessuno?!?
Queste 2 famiglie facevano pure le vacanze insieme.... rivelare alla moglie dell'amante la verità a me sembra come buttare una bomba atomica nella casa del vicino... è evidente che gli effetti ricadrebbero anche su di lui e anche su sua figlia... tanto protetta fino ad ora e poi... gettata potenzialmente in pasto a tanta devastazione. Una cosa del genere può avere conseguenze enormi e soprattutto ingestibili. Non è affatto un gesto contro l'ex amante, sembra più un suicidio di massa.

A parte quello che direbbe la gente, reputazioni rovinate, di tutti eh, mica solo dei traditori... ma pensa se salta fuori anche con tua figlia.... se scopre quello che ha fatto la mamma e cosa ha accettato suo padre per anni... crollerebbe tutta la sua visione della famiglia... avrebbe un bel rileggere i ricordi del passato... e perderebbe la stima in entrambi... si sentirebbe presa in giro e umiliata...

Io credo che tua moglie dica di no per tutti questi motivi e non per difendere l'ex amante.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Infatti non dico che L ha fatto contro di me ma l ha fatto per lei . Ora dimostri la stessa spregiudicatezza nel fare qualcosa per noi . Non ci pensava alla sofferenza della moglie e amica  nel cosa fossero stat scoperti da lei? Non ci pensava alla mia sofferenza ? Che all inizio gliela ho anche palesata parlandole ? Solo il loro e' il grande amore puro ? Il nostro cosa è cacca da pestare ? Comunque per me è importante sapere che io adesso valgo più di lui che il nostro passato il nostro presente la nostra vita ( gioie dolori , dolori che ci hanno visto lottare assieme contro il destino ) valgono più del loro trascorso .


Chi si accontenta gode! E, lo dico per prima a me!


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo che la tua richiesta di tirate in mezzo la moglie sia assurda e soptutto cosa dimostrerebbe lei facendolo?
> Di amarti?
> Che nesso ci sarebbe ?
> 
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> una maggiore devozione all'ortografia non ti farebbe male


 grazie del consiglio. Scrivere di getto è sempre controproducente, soprattutto  se si utilizza un cellulare.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Lei è ammalata e quando ho visto L amore e la dedizione con cui mi sono adoperato si è sentita una merda e ha capito di sbagliare che il suo desiderio era di stare con me al 100% . Io già sapevo ed onestamente L ho fatto più per senso del dovere che per amore e a lei L ho detto. Poi se sia una storia inventata li' su due piedi per darmi una risposta o che sia la verità o la sua verità metabolizzata .... io non lo so . Quello che so e' che faccio fatica a fidarmi visto che quattro anni fa , con me scosso veramente , mi disse cose bellissime e tranquillizzanti . Lei m ha detto che ha cercato di non togliermi nulla e che quando era con me era  con me al 100%. Difficile crederle se mi sono accorto quando inizio e quando smise vuol dire che qualcosa in più o e in meno lo percepivo


 Il famoso senso del dovere .... Encomiabile, ma dici tu stesso che non l'ami. O quantomeno hai avuto questa sensazione.E non stento a crederlo; e posso immaginare cosa possa aver pensato tua moglie quando le confessasti di aver assecondato la tresca con l'amico comune. Posto che chi tradisce quasi certamente non ama la persona che tradisce, appunto e, di conseguenza,se ne sia strasbattuta  . Logico poi che non sputtananasse per prima lei stessa nella "prova d'amore" che le chiedevi ; il fatto che non l'avresti messa in pratica non importa: è come mettere un condannato davanti al plotone d'esecuzione e poi sparare a salve... Non so se mi spiego.  





oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è una "prova d'amore"  è un modo per vedere che valore ho nella tua vita. Se mi hai cojonato per ammore di un altra persona ... Devi dimostrarmi anche il contrario . Altrimenti faccio la figura della seconda scelta. E passare per ripiego non è il massimo [emoji41].


  Discussione stucchevole: uno che viene tradito per anni, consapevolmente, sa già di essere la seconda scelta....  





insane ha detto:


> Mah, saro' strano io ma adesso che tua figlia e' salva le direi serenamente di andare a farsi curare dal suo (forse) ex amante (magari hanno un divano letto), contestualmente a presentazione lettera di avvocato per separazione


 Appunto,non si capisce che cerchi qui! Forse uno stimolo per fare il salto? Ci dicesse che l'ama ancora ,allora sarebbe comprensibile; ma uno che sopporta la situazione descritta, e che le sta accanto per dovere e non per amore , quando lei si ammala,mi porta a pensare.Inoltre non parla di un eventuale impedimento economico alla separazione che giustificherebbe il suo atteggiamento.



dugongo ha detto:


> Guarda che da me e da mia moglie non saprà mai nulla ... hai sbagliato bersaglio... torna in letargo


Però vuoi ripartire (?) da un meschino ricatto ...Se avevi le palle buttavi tutto all'aria quando stavate in spiaggia assieme; figlia o non figlia....che pare più un alibi che altro,a questo punto . Come hai dissimulato con tua moglie le corna per anni, così potevi (potevate) farlo nei confronti della figlia,a carte scoperte, che tanto, a barare siete stati bravi in due.



kubrick ha detto:


> ma è cosi' difficile da capire? Lui non vuole rovinare un'altro matrimonio Lui vuole solo una prova in cui Lei dica: ok pur di riparare il danno faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi in fondo sei Tu la cosa piu' importante per me!! del resto ha ribadito molte volte che se Lei acconsente alla Sua richiesta non darebbe alcun seguito, ma sarebbe una prova che Lei per Lui farebbe di tutto


Sotto ricatto? Perché, se lei non accetta? Lei può pensare che il nostro la molli? Forse no: uno che sapeva del tradimento e non ha battuto ciglio per anni, che potere contrattuale può mai avere quando la storia è chiusa? Che senso ha? Non è nemmeno configurabile come ricatto... Se lei lo ama ,allora lo dovrà dire alla moglie dell'altro...no,lei non lo ama,e non è nemmeno ricattabile...


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi se si ama si fa tutto per l'altro.
> 
> Brutta roba l'amore, in questi termini. Mi fa pensare a quel che fanno i tossici per una dose.
> 
> ...


Come sempre , grande, Ipa!



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che.
> 
> Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???
> 
> ...


Come non amarti....



dugongo ha detto:


> Forse ho sbagliato posto.


Sì...devi andare a farti benedire (senza offesa eh!).


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be io sono molto devoto hai fatti. Le teorie le lascio a chi cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


Mat78: sono arrivato in questo forum distrutto.
Mi son sentito dare anch'io del coglione. 
Ho capito il perché a distanza di anni.
All'inizio volevo che tutti mi dessero ragione.
Pretendevo di averne anche se non capivo un cazzo di quanto accadeva.
A distanza di anni sono cambiato, mi trovo d'accordo con chi all'epoca mi contestava e ho compreso alcune situazioni superandole.
Ho fatto un percorso.
La scelta peggiore che uno possa fare venendo su questo forum è di assumere una posizione rigida evitando il cambiamento che è necessario.
Porterà solo acrimonia e frustrazione.
Io sono tranquillo. Tu puoi dire altrettanto?



occhitristi ha detto:


> Sicuramente più che scopandosi un’altra...


Nè l'uno né l'altro, credo.



Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma scusate... lo sputtanamento massimo di tutti gli attori coinvolti, traditori, amanti e relativi figli, non preoccupa nessuno?!?
> Queste 2 famiglie facevano pure le vacanze insieme.... rivelare alla moglie dell'amante la verità a me sembra come buttare una bomba atomica nella casa del vicino... è evidente che gli effetti ricadrebbero anche su di lui e anche su sua figlia... tanto protetta fino ad ora e poi... gettata potenzialmente in pasto a tanta devastazione. Una cosa del genere può avere conseguenze enormi e soprattutto ingestibili. Non è affatto un gesto contro l'ex amante, sembra più un suicidio di massa.
> 
> A parte quello che direbbe la gente, reputazioni rovinate, di tutti eh, mica solo dei traditori... ma pensa se salta fuori anche con tua figlia.... se scopre quello che ha fatto la mamma e cosa ha accettato suo padre per anni... crollerebbe tutta la sua visione della famiglia... avrebbe un bel rileggere i ricordi del passato... e perderebbe la stima in entrambi... si sentirebbe presa in giro e umiliata...
> ...


Perfetto.



stany ha detto:


> Però vuoi ripartire (?) da un meschino ricatto ...Se avevi le palle buttavi tutto all'aria quando stavate in spiaggia assieme; figlia o non figlia....che pare più un alibi che altro,a questo punto . Come hai dissimulato con tua moglie le corna per anni, così potevi (potevate) farlo nei confronti della figlia,a carte scoperte, che tanto, a barare siete stati bravi in due.


Quoto.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto.


Certo...E per questo motivo perde il marito .... 
Ha scelto .. Per un milione di ragioni plausibili o meno... ma ha scelto che preferisce perdere il marito. E lui sta prendendo atto della scelta...


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo...E per questo motivo perde il marito ....
> Ha scelto .. Per un milione di ragioni plausibili o meno... ma ha scelto che preferisce perdere il marito. E lui sta prendendo atto della scelta...


E' inevitabile, arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo...E per questo motivo perde il marito ....
> Ha scelto .. Per un milione di ragioni plausibili o meno... ma ha scelto che preferisce perdere il marito. E lui sta prendendo atto della scelta...


Non vedo scelte in questo caso. Se mi poni davanti ad una cosa assolutamente irragionevole, anche tu sei irragionevole. A quel punto non scelgo, ma mollo entrambe le prospettive. Cioè scelgo di non diventare a mia volta irragionevole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma quale prova di amore. Dove hai letto questo? Dovreste imparare a non aggiungere parole che non vengono dette. Brutta abitudine. Lui si sentiva il diritto di fare una richiesta del genere e ne aveva tutte le ragioni.


 ok niente prova d'amore. Ma perché io non riesco a capire


----------



## Annina123 (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo...E per questo motivo perde il marito ....
> Ha scelto .. Per un milione di ragioni plausibili o meno... ma ha scelto che preferisce perdere il marito. E lui sta prendendo atto della scelta...


Ha scelto tra perdere il marito e perdere il marito, la figlia e tutto il resto con una mole di dolore infinita per tutti.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non vedo scelte in questo caso. Se mi poni davanti ad una cosa assolutamente irragionevole, anche tu sei irragionevole. A quel punto non scelgo, ma mollo entrambe le prospettive. Cioè scelgo di non diventare a mia volta irragionevole.


Puoi metterla come vuoi , ma di scelta di tratta


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ha scelto tra perdere il marito e perdere il marito, la figlia e tutto il resto con una mole di dolore infinita per tutti.


Secondo me il processo decisionale della “signora” è meno nobile di come la vedi tu 
Pensa di cavarsela anche stavolta con due spicci ....come ha sempre fatto, del resto ..
Ma qui sono d’accordo con voi...non è perché l’amante conti più del marito....ma perché lei conta più di tutti ....


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me il processo decisionale della “signora” è meno nobile di come la vedi tu
> *Pensa di cavarsela anche stavolta con due spicc*i ....come ha sempre fatto, del resto ..
> Ma qui sono d’accordo con voi...non è perché l’amante conti più del marito....ma perché lei conta più di tutti ....



Ma non è che un tradimento si ripaga in qualche modo.
Puoi accettare ballare nuda a un concerto di Radio Italia in piazza del Duomo o sterminare una famiglia di opossum in uno zoo per venire incontro alle richieste del marito tradito, ma sarà comunque inutile.
Il tradimento c'è, c'è stato, è sempre lì.
E se manca anche l'amore, come probabile, non ci saranno neppure dei sentimenti da tornare a condividere per poter ritrovare un equilibrio di coppia "diverso", adattato a quel che c'è stato.
Non ci sono molte scelte da fare quando ci si trova in queste situazioni e bisognerebbe semplicemente focalizzarsi su quelle utili.
Se è venuto meno l'amore e la stima, e le condizioni economiche lo consentono, ci si lascia.
Se i sentimenti fanno "sperare" in una ritrovata armonia di coppia, si prova a ricostruire concentrando il focus all'interno della coppia, lasciando fuori tutto quello che è stato, che diviene solo materia di confronto per ricostruire, non per rinfacciare o destabilizzare o peggio portare avanti battaglie inutili.
La prima soluzione richiede uno sforzo economico e il coraggio di cambiare vita.
La seconda molto impegno, la capacità di mettere tutto in discussione e il rischio di perdere altri anni per arrivare comunque, a volte, a decretare il fallimento della relazione.
Altre soluzioni "utili" non ne vedo.
Per come è messo Dugongo, direi che la prima è l'unica soluzione percorribile.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ha scelto tra perdere il marito e perdere il marito, la figlia e tutto il resto con una mole di dolore infinita per tutti.


Ha scelto l'amante non il marito. Per anni si è fatta i fatti suoi, dopo di che (per ragioni che noi non conosciamo) si sono lasciati e magicamente si è ricordata di avere un marito ed una famiglia. Il dolore è solo di dugongo e della figlia appena scoprirà il tutto.


----------



## patroclo (19 Luglio 2018)

....non so....ho letto quasi tutto, ma ho l'impressione che non ci sia molto fututo per questa coppia, indipendentemente da fatto che lei soddisfi o meno la richiesta, lo vedo come un pretesto arrivati a questo punto


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ha scelto l'amante non il marito. Per anni si è fatta i fatti suoi, dopo di che (per ragioni che noi non conosciamo) si sono lasciati e magicamente si è ricordata di avere un marito ed una famiglia. Il dolore è solo di dugongo e della figlia appena scoprirà il tutto.


Rigidino, eh...
La tua impostazione dogmatica della vita mi fa pensare che tu debba reprimere molte tue inclinazioni che non trovi accettabili.
Mai avuto desideri? Mai avuto voglia di scoparti un'altra donna che non fosse tua moglie?
Mai provato piacere per lo sguardo ammiccante di un'altra donna?
A me capita. Da sempre. Non spessissimo, ma capita. 
E mi fa sentire vivo.
Il tutto indipendentemente da mia moglie.
Io sono e resto individuo anche in una coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma scusate... lo sputtanamento massimo di tutti gli attori coinvolti, traditori, amanti e relativi figli, non preoccupa nessuno?!?
> Queste 2 famiglie facevano pure le vacanze insieme.... rivelare alla moglie dell'amante la verità a me sembra come buttare una bomba atomica nella casa del vicino... è evidente che gli effetti ricadrebbero anche su di lui e anche su sua figlia... tanto protetta fino ad ora e poi... gettata potenzialmente in pasto a tanta devastazione. Una cosa del genere può avere conseguenze enormi e soprattutto ingestibili. Non è affatto un gesto contro l'ex amante, sembra più un suicidio di massa.
> 
> A parte quello che direbbe la gente, reputazioni rovinate, di tutti eh, mica solo dei traditori... ma pensa se salta fuori anche con tua figlia.... se scopre quello che ha fatto la mamma e cosa ha accettato suo padre per anni... crollerebbe tutta la sua visione della famiglia... avrebbe un bel rileggere i ricordi del passato... e perderebbe la stima in entrambi... si sentirebbe presa in giro e umiliata...
> ...


Non credo ... Comunque quando si separeranno comunque alla figlia qualcosa dovrà dire ...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Discussione stucchevole: uno che viene tradito per anni, consapevolmente, sa già di essere la seconda scelta....


 cose lampanti per te e per me ..[emoji41]
Forse per lui no [emoji22]


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mat78: sono arrivato in questo forum distrutto.
> Mi son sentito dare anch'io del coglione.
> Ho capito il perché a distanza di anni.
> All'inizio volevo che tutti mi dessero ragione.
> ...


Il cambiamento è necessario quando ne vale la pena, e dopo un tradimento non bisogna nemmeno spendere due minuti della propria vita per sprecare forze ed energie per ingoiare quanto è accaduto. Quelle stesse forze ed energie bisogna utilizzarle per cambiare vita. Si io sono tranquillo, sono cambiato per me stesso non certo per la mia ex.


----------



## insane (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ha scelto l'amante non il marito. Per anni si è fatta i fatti suoi, dopo di che (per ragioni che noi non conosciamo) si sono lasciati e magicamente si è ricordata di avere un marito ed una famiglia. Il dolore è solo di dugongo e della figlia appena scoprirà il tutto.


No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rigidino, eh...
> La tua impostazione dogmatica della vita mi fa pensare che tu debba reprimere molte tue inclinazioni che non trovi accettabili.
> Mai avuto desideri? Mai avuto voglia di scoparti un'altra donna che non fosse tua moglie?
> Mai provato piacere per lo sguardo ammiccante di un'altra donna?
> ...


E quindi?
Non ci vedo la relazione tra un desiderio che fa sentire vivo e un tradimento reiterato, con goduria ed eccitazione nel vedersi allo stesso tavolo di moglie dell’amante e marito in villeggiatura ....


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rigidino, eh...
> La tua impostazione dogmatica della vita mi fa pensare che tu debba reprimere molte tue inclinazioni che non trovi accettabili.
> Mai avuto desideri? Mai avuto voglia di scoparti un'altra donna che non fosse tua moglie?
> Mai provato piacere per lo sguardo ammiccante di un'altra donna?
> ...


Partiamo dal fatto che da come scrivi e dai racconti di quello che ti è successo, io ti vedo come un succube, non certo come individuo, ma rispondo alla tua domanda. Certo che fa piacere avere su di sé gli occhi o le attenzioni di una bella donna, fa sentire gratifiato,  ma da questo a sputtanare tutta la tua vita con varie sofferenze e problemi, c'è  ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## Mariben (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me il processo decisionale della “signora” è meno nobile di come la vedi tu
> *Pensa di cavarsela anche stavolta con due spicci ....come ha sempre fatto, del resto .*.
> Ma qui sono d’accordo con voi...non è perché l’amante conti più del marito....ma *perché lei conta più di tutti ..*..



Un tradimento subito, in questo caso persino supportato, può essere considerato un danno da risarcire ?
Se si, e io non sono un avvocato matrimonialista, ci sono le sedi preposte. Tutto il resto è ego ferito, rabbia, odio, rivalsa, ricatti che amplificano il  dolore sopratutto a  chi li coltiva.
Chi tradisce non lo fa mai  per odio verso l'altro e lo sa bene chi ha tradito per ripicca perchè sta peggio di prima.
Se ragioniamo in termini di risarcimento allora possiamo pure sdoganare tutti i crimini chiamati ( orrore ) " passionali.

*perché lei conta più di tutti ..*..[/QUOTE]
Non dovrebbe essere per tutti così ?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


 non oso essere così cinico altrimenti qui dentro mi uccidono. Lo fanno già per molto meno con quello che scrivo. Comunque condivido al 100%.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal fatto che da come scrivi e dai racconti di quello che ti è successo, io ti vedo come un succube, non certo come individuo, ma rispondo alla tua domanda. Certo che fa piacere avere su di sé gli occhi o le attenzioni di una bella donna, fa sentire gratifiato,  ma da questo a sputtanare tutta la tua vita con varie sofferenze e problemi, c'è  ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.


Io ti vedo come uno che non ha risolto.
Non hai voluto sprecare quei due minuti necessari, come hai detto, hai mollato e ora ti trovi su un forum a condurre una battaglia ad libitum contro i traditori, in cui mostri tutto il disagio che ancora è forte in te.
Una persona non è solo succube degli altri, ma lo è soprattutto di sé stessa, quando non riesce a dominare le proprie emozioni e i propri sentimenti e definire il proprio ruolo che deve essere "positivo".
Io non mi sento succube né vittima. Ho compreso gradualmente, senza troppi schematismi e dogmi, quanto è accaduto, ho fatto scelte ponderate sulla base delle effettive possibilità e delle mie necessità e ho ritrovato la pace con me stesso. 
Ovviamente non sono giunto al termine di un percorso, che porterà altri cambiamenti, ma la vita è una strada da percorrere, non un parcheggio dove accomodarsi. L'importante è comprendere cosa si vuole e cosa si può effettivamente avere. E lavorarci sopra.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Non ci vedo la relazione tra un desiderio che fa sentire vivo e un tradimento reiterato, con goduria ed eccitazione nel vedersi allo stesso tavolo di moglie dell’amante e marito in villeggiatura ....


Quindi potevano risolverla come Arturo De Fanti.
O come Mimì Metallurgico.
Ma risolverla.
E comunque come cazzo si fa a stare zitti avendo a fianco l'amante della moglie?


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Un tradimento subito, in questo caso persino supportato, può essere considerato un danno da risarcire ?
> Se si, e io non sono un avvocato matrimonialista, ci sono le sedi preposte. Tutto il resto è ego ferito, rabbia, odio, rivalsa, ricatti che amplificano il  dolore sopratutto a  chi li coltiva.
> Chi tradisce non lo fa mai  per odio verso l'altro e lo sa bene chi ha tradito per ripicca perchè sta peggio di prima.
> Se ragioniamo in termini di risarcimento allora possiamo pure sdoganare tutti i crimini chiamati ( orrore ) " passionali.
> ...


Non dovrebbe essere per tutti così ?[/QUOTE]

Ho forse parlato di risarcimento ? Non mi sembra ... 
posto che Ho sempre pensato che sia molto educativo che chi chiede scusa per aver sbagliato lo dimostri anche rinunciando a qualcosa o sacrificandosi ....  
In questo caso non lo vedo come un non voler risarcire un danno , ma più come, per lei, la possibilità di riavere  quello che ora le fa più comodo, senza Rinunciare a nulla ...

La tua ultima frase dimostra l’andazzo che caratterizza il nichilismo e il relativismo dei nostri tempi ... Non dovrebbe essere così ? no!!!! 
Altrimenti senza empatia saremmo delle bestie ...


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ti vedo come uno che non ha risolto.
> Non hai voluto sprecare quei due minuti necessari, come hai detto, hai mollato e ora ti trovi su un forum a condurre una battaglia ad libitum contro i traditori, in cui mostri tutto il disagio che ancora è forte in te.
> Una persona non è solo succube degli altri, ma lo è soprattutto di sé stessa, quando non riesce a dominare le proprie emozioni e i propri sentimenti e definire il proprio ruolo che deve essere "positivo".
> Io non mi sento succube né vittima. Ho compreso gradualmente, senza troppi schematismi e dogmi, quanto è accaduto, ho fatto scelte ponderate sulla base delle effettive possibilità e delle mie necessità e ho ritrovato la pace con me stesso.
> Ovviamente non sono giunto al termine di un percorso, che porterà altri cambiamenti, ma la vita è una strada da percorrere, non un parcheggio dove accomodarsi. L'importante è comprendere cosa si vuole e cosa si può effettivamente avere. E lavorarci sopra.


Quindi,giusto per capire, tutti quelli che non la pensano come te non hanno risolto nulla? Sono dei poveracci che perdono tempo in un forum? Interessante come analisi. Si ho un disagio verso i traditori, e non l' ho mai negato, ma preferisco il disagio che giustificare o comprendere un qualcosa che non può avere nessuna ragione di comprensione. Se grandicello come età, se non sbaglio. La vita è  breve. Non stare a pensare troppo ai cambiamenti che solo tu devi apportare a te stesso, per continuare a sopportare la tua pluri fedigrafa.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


Mettiamo che la dinamica e la tempistica siano quelle che dici; dugongo ha avuto lo scrupolo ed il senso del dovere (come dice lui) di starle accanto nel momento del bisogno,e questo gli va' riconosciuto. È la parte successiva che non si capisce quale funzione abbia; cosa deve scegliere una , in una posizione di debolezza, dopo che è rientrata in famiglia: di sfasciare tutto, la sua e la famiglia dell'altro? Che prova sarebbe? 
Una cosa emerge chiaramente: lui non l'ama più (e ne ha ben d'onde) . Se vogliamo ,il peggio è passato,potrebbero continuare come nulla fosse successo ma, per questo, ci vorrebbe la prosecuzione dello stoicismo di lui, ma soprattutto ancora un sentimento verso di lei che, allo stato non ravviso. Dugongo comunque è molto confuso, ed il fatto che sia qui lo dimostra;  ma lo dimostra soprattutto l'imposizione  di questa benedetta "prova" : se lei avesse acconsentito, lui lascia intendere che potrebbe continuare, perché altrimenti, sarebbe solo una vittoria di Pirro ,un modo tardivo, incoerente e subdolo per dimostrare il proprio valore. Ciò che ha dovuto sopportare non è assolutamente monetizzabile passando all'incasso, lei non è ricattabile : l'equilibrio di due famiglie (soprattutto per i figli) dipende da lui, e lo sa. Nel caso della separazione dovrebbe comunque dare spiegazioni alla figlia e alla tribù delle rispettive famiglie. Il peggio è alle spalle (si spera) , fanno sesso,la figlia si è laureata, l'amico della moglie non è più tra i piedi: potrebbero andare avanti come prima,magari senza andare in vacanza col tipo, così, giusto per non continuare a fare il Tafazzi....


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi potevano risolverla come Arturo De Fanti.
> O come Mimì Metallurgico.
> Ma risolverla.
> E comunque come cazzo si fa a stare zitti avendo a fianco l'amante della moglie?


Già....come si fa?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


Anche io penso che sia andata così....
Purtroppo per il marito


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi,giusto per capire, tutti quelli che non la pensano come te non hanno risolto nulla? Sono dei poveracci che perdono tempo in un forum? Interessante come analisi. *Si ho un disagio verso i traditori, e non l' ho mai negato*, *ma preferisco il disagio* che giustificare o comprendere un qualcosa che non può avere nessuna ragione di comprensione. Se grandicello come età, se non sbaglio. La vita è  breve. Non stare a pensare troppo ai cambiamenti che solo tu devi apportare a te stesso, per continuare a sopportare la tua pluri fedigrafa.


Sono scelte.


----------



## HP72 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ti vedo come uno che non ha risolto.
> Non hai voluto sprecare quei due minuti necessari, come hai detto, hai mollato e ora ti trovi su un forum a condurre una battaglia ad libitum contro i traditori, in cui mostri tutto il disagio che ancora è forte in te.
> Una persona non è solo succube degli altri, ma lo è soprattutto di sé stessa, *quando non riesce a dominare le proprie emozioni e i propri sentimenti e definire il proprio ruolo che deve essere "positivo".*
> Io non mi sento succube né vittima. Ho compreso gradualmente, senza troppi schematismi e dogmi, quanto è accaduto, ho fatto scelte ponderate sulla base delle effettive possibilità e delle mie necessità e ho ritrovato la pace con me stesso.
> Ovviamente non sono giunto al termine di un percorso, che porterà altri cambiamenti, ma la vita è una strada da percorrere, non un parcheggio dove accomodarsi. L'importante è comprendere cosa si vuole e cosa si può effettivamente avere. E lavorarci sopra.


Danny questo dovrebbe valere anche nel caso del tradimento però, tutti abbiamo istinti desideri e passioni ma giustificare il passaggio dal desiderio all'azione non mi pare sensato


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sono scelte.


No dipende dalla sensibilità che ognuno di noi ha su un determinato argomento. Le scelte sono altre. Posso scegliere come vivere o di che colore deve avere la nuova maglietta che vorrei comprare. Le opinioni, non sono mai scelte, dipendono dal nostro vissuto e dalla nostra crescita personale.


----------



## insane (19 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Dugongo comunque è molto confuso, ed il fatto che sia qui lo dimostra;  ma lo dimostra soprattutto l'imposizione  di questa benedetta "prova" : se lei avesse acconsentito, lui lascia intendere che potrebbe continuare


Io sospetto che se la moglie avesse accettato, lui dopo due mesi avrebbe richiesto un'altra "prova", e cosi' avanti fino ad esasperare la moglie ed arrivare al punto di lasciarla "perche' lei non mi da la prova d'amore" e non perche' "ora che la figlia e' sicura, sta qua la lancio fuori casa".

Sono due cose diverse, nel primo caso la separazione sarebbe la conseguenza di una non azione della moglie, nel secondo invece sarebbe lui parte attiva nel processo.

Immagino che dugongo sia una persona molto buona, quasi cavalleresca, e non voglia prendersi in prima persona la responsabilita' di fare una "cattiva azione"


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ... sopportare la tua pluri fedigrafa.


Ellamadonna.


----------



## dugongo (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!



non proprio in questi termini ma è lecito sospettarlo....


----------



## Mariben (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere per tutti così ?


Ho forse parlato di risarcimento ? Non mi sembra ... 
posto che Ho sempre pensato che sia molto educativo che chi chiede scusa per aver sbagliato lo dimostri anche rinunciando a qualcosa o sacrificandosi ....  
In questo caso non lo vedo come un non voler risarcire un danno , ma più come, per lei, la possibilità di riavere  quello che ora le fa più comodo, senza Rinunciare a nulla ...

No non credo che quel che chiede l autore del post sia legittimo né faccia parte di un eventuale percorso di ricostruzione del rapporto , credo sia dettato dalla rabbia e dalla disistima ( sua) e no non è egoismo, nichilismo proteggere se stessi da un ricatto del genere, sarebbe empatico spiattellare tutto e mettere alla berlina due famiglie ? 
Abbiamo una visione diversa dell empatia


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Io sospetto che se la moglie avesse accettato, lui dopo due mesi avrebbe richiesto un'altra "prova", e cosi' avanti fino ad esasperare la moglie ed arrivare al punto di lasciarla "perche' lei non mi da la prova d'amore" e non perche' "ora che la figlia e' sicura, sta qua la lancio fuori casa".
> 
> Sono due cose diverse, nel primo caso la separazione sarebbe la conseguenza di una non azione della moglie, nel secondo invece sarebbe lui parte attiva nel processo.
> 
> Immagino che dugongo sia una persona molto buona, quasi cavalleresca, e non voglia prendersi in prima persona la responsabilita' di fare una "cattiva azione"


Certo, però ha anche la camomilla nelle vene....
Non so perché, ma dà l'impressione di doversi perdere, al di fuori della "famiglia" , là fuori, nella giungla. Non deve essere molto giovane , e questo ha il suo peso. Anch'io penso che continuerebbe a presentare il conto alla moglie e, non sarebbe una bella prospettiva.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna.


Be ha lasciato il tipo ed è tornata da lui parecchie volte se non ricordo male.


----------



## insane (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ha lasciato il tipo ed è tornata da lui parecchie volte se non ricordo male.


Nel libro si, nel film se non sbaglio (cosa tutt'altro che scontata) era fatalona ma fedele (era un film per bambini del resto , non puoi mica traumatizzarli subito)


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Nel libro si, nel film se non sbaglio (cosa tutt'altro che scontata) era fatalona ma fedele (era un film per bambini del resto , non puoi mica traumatizzarli subito)


A ok. Chiedo scusa


----------



## kubrick (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi se si ama si fa tutto per l'altro.
> 
> Brutta roba l'amore, in questi termini. Mi fa pensare a quel che fanno i tossici per una dose.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione quando dici brutta roba L'amore, ma se di amore si tratta già non esiste il tradimento, detto questo ti dico ovviamente che ognuno la vede come vuole non esiste una regola a cui tutti si devono attenere ognuno è libero di fare cio' che reputi sia la cosa migliore, io personalmente quindi solo per me capisco la richiesta di Dugongo e nella sua stranezza la trovo quanto meno condivisibile, tu hai scritto "Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse di fare una evidente cazzata per dimostrargli la sua importanza, non la farei." e se Lui non si sentisse piu' il tuo uomo e ti chiede un gesto estremo per risentirsi tale?


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


Brutto passare le malattie da soli [emoji22]
Mejo il fesso accanto .


----------



## Moni (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ti vedo come uno che non ha risolto.
> Non hai voluto sprecare quei due minuti necessari, come hai detto, hai mollato e ora ti trovi su un forum a condurre una battaglia ad libitum contro i traditori, in cui mostri tutto il disagio che ancora è forte in te.
> Una persona non è solo succube degli altri, ma lo è soprattutto di sé stessa, quando non riesce a dominare le proprie emozioni e i propri sentimenti e definire il proprio ruolo che deve essere "positivo".
> Io non mi sento succube né vittima. Ho compreso gradualmente, senza troppi schematismi e dogmi, quanto è accaduto, ho fatto scelte ponderate sulla base delle effettive possibilità e delle mie necessità e ho ritrovato la pace con me stesso.
> Ovviamente non sono giunto al termine di un percorso, che porterà altri cambiamenti, ma la vita è una strada da percorrere, non un parcheggio dove accomodarsi. L'importante è comprendere cosa si vuole e cosa si può effettivamente avere. E lavorarci sopra.


Gran bel post.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> No no, la ragione la conosciamo. Lei e' stata male e l'amante avra' pensato una cosa tipo "cosa mi tengo la svuotapalle difettosa vicino? Che se la riprenda il consorte" ed e' sparito. E poi lei magicamente ha riscoperto l'amore per il marito, pensa un po' che caso!


Credi veramente che sia così semplice?

Diciamo che è il ragionamento acido. 

Non si tiene mai presente che è una passione/attrazione momentanea che si spegne. Una volta esaurita non lascia nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Brutto passare le malattie da soli [emoji22]
> Mejo il fesso accanto .


sono certa che non è così


----------



## kubrick (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire la prova de che.
> 
> Con tutto quello che avrebbero da discutere a riguardo, le prove???
> 
> ...



capisco il tuo punto di vista ma tu ragioni in modo razionale e distaccato e a bocce ferme, pero' qui parliamo di un uomo che quando sapeva quello che stava succedendo ha messo prima di se stesso il futuro della figlia e credo che si sia violentato anche parecchio nel farlo, poi quando il futuro della figlia è stato al sicuro abbia tirato un po' di conti e fatto una richiesta che è semplicemente un appiglio per poter continuare ad andare avanti anche difronte ad una delle peggiori carognate che la moglie potesse fargli, cioè questa si scopava tranquillamente uno che dopo poche ore si ritrovava a cena o in vacanza con la moglie e la persona con cui divideva la sua vita, e tu mi parli di richiesta strana?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credi veramente che sia così semplice?
> 
> Diciamo che è il ragionamento acido.
> 
> Non si tiene mai presente che è una passione/attrazione momentanea che si spegne. Una volta esaurita non lascia nulla.


Non lascia nulla? I ricordi? I luoghi? Le sensazioni? I profumi? Le scopate in allegria?  Le emozioni? I sentimenti? Tutto cancellato?Sicura che non lascia nulla? Sicura che magari vedendo tuo marito o tua moglie che hai perdonato dopo il loto tradimento, e le vedi pensierosi, magari non stiano ricordando quei momenti? Tu non hai mai pensato ad un tuo ex e su cosa facevate o magari ti viene in mente un episodio di voi due insieme, se capiti in quel luogo anni dopo? Passione /attrazione momentanea? Sono andati avanti anni.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono certa che non è così


Bisognerebbe sapere come si sentiva lei quando lui gli era accanto durante la malattia..
Non credo che sia una cosa così semplice.
Essere malati  il coniuge accanto e amante a con la dolce consorte ...
Chi sa lei in quei momenti che emozioni forti ha provato .. adrenalina pura ...da ripetere più volte [emoji41][emoji41].


----------



## insane (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credi veramente che sia così semplice?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non lascia nulla? I ricordi? I luoghi? Le sensazioni? I profumi? Le scopate in allegria?  Le emozioni? I sentimenti? Tutto cancellato?Sicura che non lascia nulla? Sicura che magari vedendo tuo marito o tua moglie che hai perdonato dopo il loto tradimento, e le vedi pensierosi, magari non stiano ricordando quei momenti? Tu non hai mai pensato ad un tuo ex e su cosa facevate o magari ti viene in mente un episodio di voi due insieme, se capiti in quel luogo anni dopo? Passione /attrazione momentanea? Sono andati avanti anni.


No se è finito per mia volontà, non mi resta molto. Un ricordo però senza nostalgia.

Mi ritrovo più spesso a darmi della pirla per come ho agito con i miei ex da ragazza, vedendo un luogo e come mi sono comportata.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credi veramente che sia così semplice?
> 
> Diciamo che è il ragionamento acido.
> 
> Non si tiene mai presente che è una passione/attrazione momentanea che si spegne. Una volta esaurita non lascia nulla.


Ginevra sono andati avanti anni ... 
Posso capire un paio di mesi ... 
Ma questa organizzava pure le ferie con amante e famiglia..
Era satura di adrenalina e ammmmore


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere come si sentiva lei quando lui gli era accanto durante la malattia..
> Non credo che sia una cosa così semplice.
> Essere malati  il coniuge accanto e amante a con la dolce consorte ...
> Chi sa lei in quei momenti che emozioni forti ha provato .. adrenalina pura ...da ripetere più volte [emoji41][emoji41].


non puoi saperlo ed è inutile farsi dei viaggi con proiezioni tuo, dettate dalla tua sofferenza.

Quando uno è malato pensa alle persone a cui tiene, che stanno soffrendo, che hanno condiviso tanti bei momenti nel corso della tua vita.

E' più probabile che lei si sia sentita un verme davanti a tanta devozione, dal parte del marito.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo ed è inutile farsi dei viaggi con proiezioni tuo, dettate dalla tua sofferenza.
> 
> Quando uno è malato pensa alle persone a cui tiene, che stanno soffrendo, che hanno condiviso tanti bei momenti nel corso della tua vita.
> 
> E' più probabile che lei si sia sentita un verme davanti a tanta devozione, dal parte del marito.


Lei lo ha detto a lui che bei momenti ha trascorso con l'amante [emoji41].
Ma il mio discorso è da cattivo ma non tanto cattivo rispetto quanto al  comportamento di lei[emoji45].


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No se è finito per mia volontà, non mi resta molto. Un ricordo però senza nostalgia.
> 
> Mi ritrovo più spesso a darmi della pirla per come ho agito con i miei ex da ragazza, vedendo un luogo e come mi sono comportata.


Hai comunque pensato a quei momenti.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo ed è inutile farsi dei viaggi con proiezioni tuo, dettate dalla tua sofferenza.
> 
> Quando uno è malato pensa alle persone a cui tiene, che stanno soffrendo, che hanno condiviso tanti bei momenti nel corso della tua vita.
> 
> E' più probabile che lei si sia sentita un verme davanti a tanta devozione, dal parte del marito.


Anche questa è una tua proiezione.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere come si sentiva lei quando lui gli era accanto durante la malattia..
> Non credo che sia una cosa così semplice.
> Essere malati  il coniuge accanto e amante a con la dolce consorte ...
> Chi sa lei in quei momenti che emozioni forti ha provato .. adrenalina pura ...da ripetere più volte [emoji41][emoji41].


No.  Altro che adrenalina... Sì sarà sentita una merda , forse, finalmente!


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No.  Altro che adrenalina... Sì sarà sentita una merda , forse, finalmente!


Non so ... Considerando come si è comportata per anni..avrà fatto il callo allo stomaco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai comunque pensato a quei momenti.


 penso anche alla tizia che l'anno scorso mi è passata davanti al supermercato, vista da tutti ed ha avuto pure l'arroganza di insistere che aveva ragione lei.

Ho un cervello penso, sarebbe preoccupante se non lo facessi


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> penso anche alla tizia che l'anno scorso mi è passata davanti al supermercato, vista da tutti ed ha avuto pure l'arroganza di insistere che aveva ragione lei.
> 
> Ho un cervello penso, sarebbe preoccupante se non lo facessi


:up:


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> penso anche alla tizia che l'anno scorso mi è passata davanti al supermercato, vista da tutti ed ha avuto pure l'arroganza di insistere che aveva ragione lei.
> 
> Ho un cervello penso, sarebbe preoccupante se non lo facessi


Io invece i ricordi di quei pochi conosciuti prima del mio fidanzamento, soprattutto i bei ricordi, li ho salvati in testa. Ma da sempre eh. Anche quando ero felicemente fidanzata con quello che sarebbe diventato mio marito. Proprio sono passati tantissimi anni, ma fanno parte di me. Anche quelli un po' meno belli. E si... Anche quelli se li guardo alla luce dell'oggi mi fanno perlopiù sorridere. Se penso che all'epoca magari mi avevano fatto profondamente incazzare. O dispiacere  
Ricordo pure il mio fidanzatino delle elementari, e la tristezza che mi prese quando mi mollo' per un'altra bimba. Fu grosso, quel dispiacere, ricordo ancora i miei sospiri e i miei sogni di far tornare indietro il quando ci mettevamo vicini apposta 

O il ragazzo. (di cui fregava in sé poco assai ) letteralmente  "scambiato" con la mia amica (15-16 anni... Bacetti e poco piu' ). Lui che tutto sommato non soffriva .
Bello


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> penso anche alla tizia che l'anno scorso mi è passata davanti al supermercato, vista da tutti ed ha avuto pure l'arroganza di insistere che aveva ragione lei.
> 
> Ho un cervello penso, sarebbe preoccupante se non lo facessi


Esatto, quindi vieni al mio discorso. Non si cancella nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche questa è una tua proiezione.


le proiezioni rappresentano noi stessi.

Io vedo nelle persone la possibilità di riscattarsi, e commettere errori.

Di mio non riesco a provare soddisfazione ad umiliare le persone, non fa parte del mio carattere.

Quindi le mie proiezioni sono nel tentativo di stare meglio io, all'inizio posso anche soffrire, ma poi la priorità è stare bene.

Quindi tutte queste congetture, per fomentare odio verso il partner le trovo inutili. Dannose per chi le elabora.

Capisco che vengano usate per convincersi ad odiare quella persona, ma alla fine si crea uno strascico infinito, invece di svoltare ed andare avanti si diventa dipendenti.

Il nostro amcico, di cui non ricordo il nome, a me fa mooolto strano che abbia voluto portare la moglie a "piegarsi" con una richiesta inconcepibile, che non riguardava minimamente lui ma era un progetto per far del male ad un'altra persona.

L'avrebbe fermata? Stronzate! Perchè se la moglie pur di accondiscendere lo avrebbe fatto senza avvertirlo si sarebbero creati dei danni inutili.

Invece mi chiedo perchè lui non è andato dalla moglie dell'amico a raccontare. 
Un mio amico lo ha fatto. 

Sinceramente non comprendo la richiesta. E a quanto pare nessuno sa dare una spiegazione logica.

Mi sembra di essere tornata indietro di decenni se ci tieni a me dovremmo far l'amore.
Se ci tieni a me, non devi andare più da tua madre.
Se ci tieni a me rompi con la tua famiglia.

E via di questo passo.

Tutto il dolore da lui provato non giustifica questo. La vendetta non porta a niente se non a peggiorare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece i ricordi di quei pochi conosciuti prima del mio fidanzamento, soprattutto i bei ricordi, li ho salvati in testa. Ma da sempre eh. Anche quando ero felicemente fidanzata con quello che sarebbe diventato mio marito. Proprio sono passati tantissimi anni, ma fanno parte di me. Anche quelli un po' meno belli. E si... Anche quelli se li guardo alla luce dell'oggi mi fanno perlopiù sorridere. Se penso che all'epoca magari mi avevano fatto profondamente incazzare. O dispiacere
> Ricordo pure il mio fidanzatino delle elementari, e la tristezza che mi prese quando mi mollo' per un'altra bimba. Fu grosso, quel dispiacere, ricordo ancora i miei sospiri e i miei sogni di far tornare indietro il quando ci mettevamo vicini apposta
> 
> O il ragazzo. (di cui fregava in sé poco assai ) letteralmente  "scambiato" con la mia amica (15-16 anni... Bacetti e poco piu' ). Lui che tutto sommato non soffriva .
> Bello


 ok non sono molto sentimentale , quando chiudo , chiudo. Il bello era quando l'ho vissuto dopo, niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi vieni al mio discorso. Non si cancella nulla.


si ma non me ne faccio un cruccio. Certo che le cose si ricordano se le vai a rivangare, mica ti alzi col pensiero della tizia del supermecato.

Mat, ti rendi conto che fai troppi nodi al fazzoletto


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi vieni al mio discorso. Non si cancella nulla.


Non si cancella.
Ma si elabora. TUTTO. Persino le cose che ci fanno più male, che non digeriamo proprio. Ma si smussano pure quelle, si elaborano. E il traguardo, per me, e' riuscire a guardarle in pace. Ma non perché sono fatta così.
Ma perché scelgo di vivere.

Edit: SI ASSIMILANO.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ok non sono molto sentimentale , quando chiudo , chiudo. Il bello era quando l'ho vissuto dopo, niente.


Tu? Davvero?
Leggendoti non ho questa impressione.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> Hai ragione quando dici brutta roba L'amore, ma se di amore si tratta già non esiste il tradimento, detto questo ti dico ovviamente che ognuno la vede come vuole non esiste una regola a cui tutti si devono attenere ognuno è libero di fare cio' che reputi sia la cosa migliore, io personalmente quindi solo per me capisco la richiesta di Dugongo e nella sua stranezza la trovo quanto meno condivisibile, tu hai scritto "Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse di fare una evidente cazzata per dimostrargli la sua importanza, non la farei." e se Lui non si sentisse piu' il tuo uomo e ti chiede un gesto estremo per risentirsi tale?


Non sono molto d'accordo 

dove non c'è amore, non esiste tradimento poichè non c'è nulla da tradire. 

Il tradimento è insito nel legame. 
Questo non significa che necessariamente si verificherà. 

Ma non esiste un tradimento fuori da una relazione, fuori da un legame. 

Cosa si tradirebbe altrimenti? 

Che poi PER AMORE si possa scegliere di non tradire, o meglio, di non agire il tradimento, è una cosa successiva. 
Riguarda la gestione di se stessi all'interno del legame. 

Detto questo, da traditrice, non è l'amore a bloccare il tradimento. 
Ho tradito in molti modi. 

Ho imparato, percorrendo quella via, che non tradisco se le basi non riguardano i sentimenti ma riguardano altro. 
E riguardano il valore di me stessa nel percorso che sto facendo con l'altro. 
Valore che l'altro riconosce a se stesso.

Credo che non mi tratterrebbe dal tradire il profondo amore dell'altro per me. Sentirei pena nei suoi confronti se lo vedessi talmente ai miei piedi. E se quello fosse il motivo per cui lui non tradisce me. 

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

Io non considero la fedeltà un vincolo dettato dai sentimenti. 
E non considero la fedeltà all'altro. 

Se io sono fedele a me stessa nella relazione con l'altro allora so che sono la persona più "fedele" di questa terra. 
Ma se nella relazione iniziano ad esserci situazioni tali per cui è la mia fedeltà a me stessa a vacillare, allora non c'è legame che tenga. 

Detto questo. 

In questa storia quello che mi colpisce molto, come ho già detto, non è il tradimento in sè.
Non è nemmeno il fatto che lui abbia deciso per la figlia di rimanere lì.

L'hanno fatto in tanti, nei secoli. 
Non è una novità. 

Ci sono donne che sono rimaste per la famiglia prendendo scariche di bastonate per una vita intera. 
Quindi lui non mi impressiona moltissimo da questo punto di vista. 

Ha fatto le sue valutazioni, ha scelto la sua scala di priorità e l'ha realizzata. 

Quello che mi colpisce moltissimo è il fatto che nei suoi discorsi questo tradimento sia considerato "normale". 
E normale non lo è. 

Lei ha preso il marito e l'ha usato come gradino, a sua insaputa, per sentirsi lei stessa la figa della spiaggia. 
E' una sorta di vampirismo. 
Tutto nascosto dietro la bolla dell'illusione. 

E lui gliel'ha lasciato fare. Senza mettere nessun limite. 
E mettere limiti non avrebbe significato far saltare il banco, se non voleva farlo.

Mettere limiti poteva significare anche inventarsi un mal di pancia e non partecipare ad una situazione che a me sembra davvero orribile. 

Una non consensualità consensuale. 
E' un paradosso terribile. 

E questo fulcro viene attraversato come se non fosse mai esistito. 
Come se il fulcro fosse la relazione parallela e non la modalità particolare di quella relazione. 

Se il mio uomo attuasse una dinamica di questo tipo, non ci sarebbero prove. 
Non mi verrebbe in mente nulla che potesse colmare quello che ho visto. 

Quanto alla tua domanda...no. Non lo farei. 
E al posto della moglie avrei aperto la questione. 
Non mi sarei semplicemente rifiutata. 

Che relazione è una relazione che tenta di rimettere le basi su una cazzata?
Che è fra l'altro distraente da un fulcro potentissimo. 

Cosa può ridare indietro una cura calpestata come in questa relazione? 

Mi stupisce che lui pensi che davvero esista una prova di questo genere. 
Che si accontenti di una prova del cazzo per sentirsi suo. 

Faccio molta fatica a comprendere. 

forse perchè per me appartenersi non significa appartenere uno all'altro, ma appartenere entrambi ad un tessuto relazionale comune e condiviso che viene protetto da entrambi. Anche in presenza di un tradimento. 

In questa storia quel tessuto è stato strappato. 

E ribadisco, non con le trombate. 

E' stato strappato perchè lei ha usato quel tessuto per costruirsene un altro. 
Non è il sesso o la relazione. Non è il cosa.

E' il come.


----------



## patroclo (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi vieni al mio discorso. Non si cancella nulla.


....assolutamente, sarebbe grave oltreche impossibile........
Quello che forse non consideri è la maniera diversa in cui si possono ricordare degli eventi, noi non siamo nella testa della moglie di dugongo e quindi non possiamo saperlo, ma neanche lui che le sta accanto...
C'è chi è attaccato al passato e vive con rimpianto certi momenti, chi si è accorto di essere rimasto deluso e quindi li vive col rimorso della persona delusa ( da se stesso o dall'altro), chi ci pensa con calore ma riesce a inquadrare correttamente il momento come un "momento passato". Probabilmente c'è anche chi pensa: " ma quanto mi faceva godere l'amante mentre quello che ho di fianco sa a malapena cambiarmi il pannolone". 
Non sappiamo, inquadrare la moglie in una possibile categoria lo trovo ingiusto e fuorviante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le proiezioni rappresentano noi stessi.
> 
> Io vedo nelle persone la possibilità di riscattarsi, e commettere errori.
> 
> ...


Verde virtuale.

Dugongo è molto confuso, ma anche alcuni dei commenti sono assurdi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu? Davvero?
> Leggendoti non ho questa impressione.


sono molto coinvolta quando sono dentro. Una volta che mi allontano e non mi riavvicino più riesco a staccare.

Pensa pochi giorni fa ho incontrato un mio ex, ci siamo messi a parlare, lui è rimasto single.
E' venuto fuori dicendomi che è stato un pirla a non cercarmi più (lo avevo lasciato io per il carattere di m...) beh dopo 30 anni questa considerazione mi sembra azzardata.

Mi è venuto da ridere , lui aveva nostalgia (magari ben simulata) io non provavo proprio niente.

Anzi ritornando indietro col pensiero, non sono riuscita a sentire neanche quel bello che avevo provato.

Prendo molto le distanze, dopo. Prima faccio molta fatica


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verde virtuale.
> 
> Dugongo è molto confuso, ma anche alcuni dei commenti sono assurdi.


è il caldo che fa brutti scherzi, spero


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di vista ma tu ragioni in modo razionale e distaccato e a bocce ferme, pero' qui parliamo di un uomo che quando sapeva quello che stava succedendo ha messo prima di se stesso il futuro della figlia e credo che si sia violentato anche parecchio nel farlo, poi quando il futuro della figlia è stato al sicuro abbia tirato un po' di conti e fatto una richiesta che è semplicemente un appiglio per poter continuare ad andare avanti anche difronte ad una delle peggiori carognate che la moglie potesse fargli, cioè questa si scopava tranquillamente uno che dopo poche ore si ritrovava a cena o in vacanza con la moglie e la persona con cui divideva la sua vita, e tu mi parli di richiesta strana?


Io non ragiono in modo razionale e distaccato. 
Io ragiono in modo pragmatico. 
E questo è ragionare. 

SE non si è pragmatici, non si sta ragionando. 
Si sta facendo altro. 

E non c'è niente di male. 
Ma ritengo sia bene saper distinguere quando si sta ragionando sostenuti da lucidità e analisi situazionale e quando il dolore è talmente presente da creare una distorsione, e quindi togliere lucidità. 

Prendere decisioni sulla base di una distorsione non riconosciuta non serve a niente. 
E' una via di fuga dal dolore. Un tentativo. 

Perchè in ogni caso il dolore dove era resta, e si ripresenterà sicuro come il giorno che segue la notte. 

Non è nella distorsione che si accoglie e si governa il dolore. 

E non nego la distorsione. Ribadisco. 
Sottolineo che se si è in distorsione non è che dirsi che si è lucidi possa cambiare il fatto che si è in distorsione. 

E so per esperienza, fra l'altro, che certe distorsioni somigliano moltissimo alla lucidità. 
La nostra mente è bravissima a creare i parametri orientanti a riguardo. 

Quindi saper distinguere un ragionamento pragmatico da un ragionamento distorto è importante per non reiterare comportamenti che sono tendenti al mantenimento di una omeostasi del sistema. 

Il sistema non vuole perdere omeostasi. 
Siamo esseri abitudinari. E siamo in grado di adattarci ad ogni cosa pur di mantenere l'omeostasi. 
Pensa a chi resta subendo violenze in escalation. 

Rompere l'omeostasi è un atto intenzionale, pragmatico e pratico. 
Non freddo e non razionale. 

Quello che sto mettendo in discussione è, considerando il COME è avvenuta tutta questa storia, possa essere un appiglio il fatto che lei sputtani lui con la moglie per far sentire il nostro amico più importante. 

Non mi interessa la parte morale della sofferenza degli altri. 
La sofferenza è inevitabile. DA qualunque parte arrivi. 
Ed in ogni caso, non penso sia una coppia particolarmente serena una coppia in cui uno dei due si comporta come si sono comportati questi due. Quindi, se anche non sa i fatti, dubito che la cura sia presente anche nella relazione dell'amante di lei. 

Quindi non penso che svelare l'arcano sia più di tanto cattivo. 
Non è questo il mio discorso. 

Il mio discorso riguarda 
a)quel che tu dici bene: cercare un appiglio. 

Che relazione è una relazione costruita su un appiglio?

b)che quell'appiglio sia strutturato avendo come parametro di riferimento qualcuno che non è all'interno della coppia. Ossia l'amante di lei. E quindi strutturando l'idea di importanza di sè a partire da qualcun altro, in questo caso l'amante di lei perdipiù. 
E' un carpiato con avvitamento. 

Questo appiglio, qualunque appiglio, non servirà a mettere ordine nel come particolare che lei ha agito in questo tradimento. 

Non ha semplicemente scopato. 
Ha usato il marito per scopare meglio. 
In una non consensualità consensuale. 

Più aggrovigliata di così, non so come potrebbe essere


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In una non consensualità consensuale.


E molto crudele verso se stesso, aggiungerei. Visto che a quanto dice non ci ha tratto godimento.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E molto crudele verso se stesso, aggiungerei. Visto che a quanto dice non ci ha tratto godimento.


E' una cosa crudele sì.

Lei ha usato lui per sentirsi la gran figa, lui ha usato lei per torturarsi. 
Senza dirsi niente e facendo finta, ognuno dalla sua posizione, che il sogno perfetto proseguisse nel tempo. 

E tutto in nome dell'amore. 


sì, crudele, hai ragione.


----------



## mistral (19 Luglio 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> Ti auguro di riuscirci, davvero. Nel mio caso anche quando sembrava che tutto andasse per il meglio non mi sentivo mai serena, avevo sempre quel peso in fondo al cuore che mi ancorava alle solite domande "perchè?, con tutto l'amore che gli ho dato...". Ho capito che facevo del male a me stessa e a lui che ce l'ha messa tutta per farsi perdonare senza successo...


Questo è l’A B C del post tradimento.
Avere sempre quel qualcosa che ti crea irrequietezza .
Poi ti rendi conto che il tradimento ha smosso cose che pensavi fosse impossibile smuovere .
Non si riesce nemmeno a definite che cosa è cambiato in noi.Inconsciamente si va alla ricerca di qualcosa che plachi quella vocina in fondo in fondo che ti dice di pensare solo a te stessa e a stare bene.
Eppure dal di fuori tutto sembra perfetto .
La tua vita di coppia magari è anche migliorata del 101%....ma quella vocina e quell’irrequietezza...


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una cosa crudele sì.
> 
> Lei ha usato lui per sentirsi la gran figa, lui ha usato lei per torturarsi.
> Senza dirsi niente e facendo finta, ognuno dalla sua posizione, che il sogno perfetto proseguisse nel tempo.
> ...


E purtroppo vedo la stessa cosa nella sua  "proposta" irragionevole. La voglia di colpire se stesso.
Avrebbe mille mila altri motivi per lasciarla.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo
> 
> dove non c'è amore, non esiste tradimento poichè non c'è nulla da tradire.
> 
> ...


Ciao ipa..non ho letto tutto , mi spiace, ma mi soffermo su un puto che non condivido.
Se non c’e Amore non c’è tradimento ...
Non è così secondo me. Magari l’amore c’e da parte dell’altro ..o magari l’altro non sa che non lo ami più ...
Il tradimento è insito nella menzogna ...è il far credere ciò che non è... è il celare, manipolare, usufruire di condizioni a te favorevoli che derivano dal far credere all’altro una realtà distorta...
L’amore non è la discriminante ....troppo facile ....


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao ipa..non ho letto tutto , mi spiace, ma mi soffermo su un puto che non condivido.
> Se non c’e Amore non c’è tradimento ...
> Non è così secondo me. Magari l’amore c’e da parte dell’altro ..o magari l’altro non sa che non lo ami più ...
> Il tradimento è insito nella menzogna ...è il far credere ciò che non è... è il celare, manipolare, usufruire di condizioni a te favorevoli che derivano dal far credere all’altro una realtà distorta...
> L’amore non è la discriminante ....troppo facile ....


Se non è reciproco, per me l'amore e' solo un'idea nella testa. O una illusione, a seconda.

Comunque... Personalmente sostituirei la parola amore con fiducia. Che supporta più roba. Che molto spesso anche noi non e' che si abbia bene in chiaro cosa sia.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se non è reciproco, per me l'amore e' solo un'idea nella testa. O una illusione, a seconda.


Ma scherzi?
Allora se non ami più il tuo compagno il tradimento è lecito?
E secondo te se amo mio marito e lui non mi ama ma non lo da a vedere e scopain giro ..ma non me lo dice così io continuo a lavargli le mutande ...è colpa mia che mi faccio i film ?
Oh mamma....


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> Allora se non ami più il tuo compagno il tradimento è lecito?
> E secondo te se amo mio marito e lui non mi ama ma non lo da a vedere e scopain giro ..ma non me lo dice così io continuo a lavargli le mutande ...è colpa mia che mi faccio i film ?
> Oh mamma....


Lecito non so. L'amore o come lo vuoi chiamare e' una scossa a due direzioni. Se fosse il tradito a non amare più?  Forma e sostanza? Chiaro che in qualche maniera rilevano entrambe.
Ci sto ragionando anch'io.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao ipa..non ho letto tutto , mi spiace, ma mi soffermo su un puto che non condivido.
> Se non c’e Amore non c’è tradimento ...
> Non è così secondo me. Magari l’amore c’e da parte dell’altro ..o magari l’altro non sa che non lo ami più ...
> Il tradimento è insito nella menzogna ...è il far credere ciò che non è... è il celare, manipolare, usufruire di condizioni a te favorevoli che derivano dal far credere all’altro una realtà distorta...
> L’amore non è la discriminante ....troppo facile ....


ciao 

non è una affermazione morale/etica la mia. 

Non è "se ti amo, non ti tradisco". 


E' una affermazione di logica quella che faccio. 

Solo solo se c'è un legame da tradire posso tradire il legame. 

Non posso tradire uno sconosciuto o una sconosciuta. 
Non posso tradire un nemico. 
Non posso tradire qualcuno con cui non ho un patto da tradire.

EDIT: la menzogna è insita nel tradimento. Non viceversa. Che poi divenga circolare è un altro discorso. 

Tanto che alcune menzogne (non dico alcune cose perchè non è il momento di dirle, secondo la mia valutazione, o non c'è spazio di comprensione - e penso per esempio ad un malato che non è in grado di intendere o che non riesce a reggere e quindi si va coi piedi di piombo; o il non raccontare ai figli le prodezze erotiche, sensuali e sessuali) sono considerate "benevole" e "protettive".


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma non me ne faccio un cruccio. Certo che le cose si ricordano se le vai a rivangare, mica ti alzi col pensiero della tizia del supermecato.
> 
> Mat, ti rendi conto che fai troppi nodi al fazzoletto


Guarda che discutevo sul fatto che si dimentica, quando mi avete tutti confermato che non si cancella un bel niente. Il resto sono cose che stai aggiungendo tu.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non si cancella.
> Ma si elabora. TUTTO. Persino le cose che ci fanno più male, che non digeriamo proprio. Ma si smussano pure quelle, si elaborano. E il traguardo, per me, e' riuscire a guardarle in pace. Ma non perché sono fatta così.
> Ma perché scelgo di vivere.
> 
> Edit: SI ASSIMILANO.


Come sopra.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che discutevo sul fatto che si dimentica, quando mi avete tutti confermato che non si cancella un bel niente. Il resto sono cose che stai aggiungendo tu.


Ma è un discorso di lana caprina Mat.

Non si dimenticano i dolori.
In particolare se sono intensi. 

Si può però decidere come trattarli. 

Ti faccio un esempio personale. 

Io sono stata violentata. 
Ho dimenticato? 
No. Non ho dimenticato nulla. E' tutto luminoso nella mia mente. Basta che apra il cassettino e vedo anche le ragnatele che c'erano in quella stanza. 

Eppure ho elaborato e collocato quel dolore, che fa parte di me e mi compone profondamente, ma non mi governa come mi ha governato quando ancora non era collocato e quando ancora non ero riuscita a farne qualcosa di vantaggioso per me. 

Ed è questo il passo. 

Prendere il dolore, renderlo proprio e usarlo a proprio vantaggio per vivere meglio. 
Non renderlo il centro pulsante di ogni situazione che lo può richiamare. (divenendone schiavi. per me era la rabbia per esempio il legaccio)
Collocarlo nel tempo e nello spazio interni ed esterni. 

E andare oltre. Liberamente.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E purtroppo vedo la stessa cosa nella sua  "proposta" irragionevole. La voglia di colpire se stesso.
> Avrebbe mille mila altri motivi per lasciarla.


Più che altro io davvero non riesco a capire come si possa valutare la propria "importanza" usando qualcun altro come parametro di valutazione. 
Ed in particolare usando come parametro un altro che per certi versi è "straniero" a diversi livelli. 

Ma di base, proprio non riesco a comprendere la valutazione di sè che si fonda sulla valutazione degli altri. 

Un discorso è usare il mondo per collocarsi e poi prendere decisioni che rispecchino fedelmente chi si è. Chi si sente di essere. 
Altro discorso è prendere il mondo, rilevarne i parametri e decidere il proprio valore in base a quanto si è o meno allineati con quei parametri. Senza chiedersi se quei parametri sono validi e funzionali per chi si percepisce di essere. 

Mi impressiona sempre molto questo aspetto nella costruzione di senso di autoefficacia e di autostima.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Voglio solo un si, poi mai mai mi permetterei dimettere in mezzo la moglie dell altro . Un segno tangibile , i motivi per restare ne posso trovare mille .


Sembra la storia di Dio con Abramo

E Dio saresti tu.

È la cosa buffa è che se continuava a trombare tu continuavi a pillole e frequentazioni

Ci hai pensato?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> A volte, Danny, si vuole solo poter scoprire la vera natura di chi ci sta accanto....l


A volte per voler scoprire la vera natura dell'altro, si rivela la propria


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma è un discorso di lana caprina Mat.
> 
> Non si dimenticano i dolori.
> In particolare se sono intensi.
> ...


Non puoi paragonare uno stupro con un tradimento. Sono cose cometamente diverse. Provo a spiegarmi. Per un tradito/a che ha in qualche modo perdonato, anche solo pensare che il traditore possa ricordare quei momenti (belli o brutti che siano) fa girare le palle. È  chiara questa cosa? Io sto parlando della visione da parte del tradito. Del traditore sono tutti fatti suoi.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lecito non so. L'amore o come lo vuoi chiamare e' una scossa a due direzioni. Se fosse il tradito a non amare più?  Forma e sostanza? Chiaro che in qualche maniera rilevano entrambe.
> Ci sto ragionando anch'io.


L’amore non è bidirezionale ... lo senti tu e solo tu ...


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> L’amore non è bidirezionale ... lo senti tu e solo tu ...


Per me quella resta una idea dell'amore. Che già per me è un po' indefinito di suo. Io credo  (al di là della mia possibilissima illusione) di doverla sentire, la corrente dell'altro. Perché sia un qualcosa.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro io davvero non riesco a capire come si possa valutare la propria "importanza" usando qualcun altro come parametro di valutazione.
> Ed in particolare usando come parametro un altro che per certi versi è "straniero" a diversi livelli.
> 
> Ma di base, proprio non riesco a comprendere la valutazione di sè che si fonda sulla valutazione degli altri.
> ...


Spiegami la differenza che trovi tra questo meccanismo, ed il "restare nel proprio buco". Se ti va, grazie in anticipo


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le proiezioni rappresentano noi stessi.
> 
> Io vedo nelle persone la possibilità di riscattarsi, e commettere errori.
> 
> ...


Continuo a essere d'accordo con te.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare uno stupro con un tradimento. Sono cose cometamente diverse. Provo a spiegarmi. Per un tradito/a che ha in qualche modo perdonato, anche solo pensare che il traditore possa ricordare quei momenti (belli o brutti che siano) fa girare le palle. È  chiara questa cosa? Io sto parlando della visione da parte del tradito. Del traditore sono tutti fatti suoi.


Non sto paragonando stupro e tradimento. 
Sono due livelli completamente diversi. 

Un tradimento è una imposizione, a scelta fra l'altro, di una azione fatta da altri ma per loro stessi e con loro stessi.

Uno stupro è una imposizione, senza nessuna scelta, di una azione fatta da altri su di te. 

Nel primo caso subisci un fare altrui. 
Nel secondo caso subisci il tuo fare (che non è contemporaneamente tuo perchè frutto di una imposizione) tramite un fare altrui. 

Quindi sono imparagonabili. 

Sto parlando del dolore. 
E il dolore è neutro.

Non importa per certi versi da dove venga. E' dolore. 

E sto discutendo su cosa si faccia del proprio dolore. 
E di fronte al dolore è questa l'unica scelta possibile per assumerlo. 

Non è l'altro il portatore di dolore. 
L'altro semmai attiva un dolore che è dentro. 

quindi si può allontanare l'altro fin che si vuole. 
Ma il dolore attivato resta dentro. E proprio. Senza via di fuga. 

E io discuto su cosa si decide di fare con quella componente di sè. Imprescindibile e inevitabile. 

Fra l'altro io non credo al perdono. non ti faccio la tirata sui perchè, che poi ti stufi, ma penso sia una gran cagata. 

Penso che si possa semmai solo perdonare se stessi. E nessun altro. 

Quindi una relazione che tira avanti sulla spinta di un perdono, non mi paga l'occhio. 
Perchè il perdono crea esattamente quello che descrivi: la necessitò di verificare e riverificare se quel perdono ne vale la pena. E la caratteristica del perdono è che, siccome riguarda un atto del passato, non può che rivolgersi al passato per quelle verifiche. 
In una gabbia che dal mio punto di vista rende impossibile una relazione paritaria e serena. 

E infatti parlo di andare oltre. 
Se lo si vuole fare. 
E non è obbligatorio farlo. 

Sicuramente non si va oltre per bontà, men che meno per amore o simili.

si va oltre per egoismo. 
Perchè si valuta che per x,y,z motivi per se stessi è vantaggioso quell'andare oltre comprendendo ancora l'altro. 

E in questo si valuta NEL PRESENTE se l'altro è degno di continuare a camminare o meno. 

Di base pensare che quel che tu chiami perdono possa essere basato sulla rimozione dell'altro, è fuori da ogni logica. 

Se si vuole andare oltre ci si va comprendendo (nel senso di tener insieme, tenere dentro) la nuova persona. Ossia il traditore (che è nuova persona perchè prima della scoperta non si sapeva fosse ANCHE traditore). 
E per essere traditore deve necessariamente essere che entrambi abbiano memoria del tradimento. E che entrambi assumano il tradimento avvenuto nella relazione.  SE uno dei due nega questo, la relazione è finita. 

Ma incazzarsi perchè l'altro ricorda se stesso...beh. 
Meglio salutarsi, ma non per il tradimento. 

Ma perchè una relazione basata sulla richiesta reciproca di dimenticare chi si è, è una relazione destinata a fallire anche senza nessun altro tradimento. Ed è fra l'altro una falsa relazione. Fatta di immagini e non di persone reali e concrete.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sto paragonando stupro e tradimento.
> Sono due livelli completamente diversi.
> 
> Un tradimento è una imposizione, a scelta fra l'altro, di una azione fatta da altri ma per loro stessi e con loro stessi.
> ...


Per questo per me il perdono non esiste. Come non è possibile cancellare i ricordi.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ma uno che sopporta una situazione del genere da anni.
E in più condivide le ferie con l'amante della moglie. Potrà fare una richiesta stupida e fuori luogo??
Complimenti [emoji41] dimostrate più  sangue freddo di lui.
Quanti di voi andrebbero in ferie con l'amante del partner a seguito.
E vi fermate a un misero ricatto ..il problema non è il suo ricatto il suo problema è che non deve cercare scuse per allontanare la moglie.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spiegami la differenza che trovi tra questo meccanismo, ed il "restare nel proprio buco". Se ti va, grazie in anticipo


Beh, restare nel proprio buco è usare solo ed esclusivamente i propri parametri. In modo autoreferenziale. 
Scegliendo quelli esterni solo in funzione di quanto confermano se stessi e la propria descrizione di sè.
Anche andando a rovescio, se necessario. 

Pensa a chi si conferma di non valere nulla, continuando a scegliere un certo tipo di partner. 
La famosa profezia che si autoadempie. 

Entrare nel mondo, confrontare i parametri propri e quelli esterni, discutendo entrambi, cercando punti di identificazione e poi di differenziazione per individuare se stessi e la propria percezione di sè è l'altro meccanismo. 

Io non credo in dio. 
Ho le mie teorie a riguardo.
Ma le mie teorie sono composte anche delle teorie cristiane a riguardo. E tutta una serie di spunti della religiosità li ho integrati, alcuni scientemente altri semplicemente per nascita. 
In tutto questo calderone cerco e colloco me e la mia visione, lasciandomi attraversare da quella diversa. 
Prendendo dal diverso ciò che mi è utile e lasciando andare il resto. 

L'obiettivo nel primo caso è allineamento. A se stessi o al mondo poco conta. 
E ricerca di conferma di ciò che si sa. 

L'obiettivo nel secondo caso è scoperta e individuazione (accettando di percorrere sia l'identificazione che la differenziazione). Esplorazione dello sconosciuto per apprendere, anche e in particolare ciò che disconferma chi si crede di essere.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me spesso si filosofeggia su fatti a volte addirittura discordanti, e secondo me spesso solo “ autoassolventil, riassumibili qui in : 
- Ognuno deve seguire i propri istinti (desideri)
- mettere se stessi davanti agli altri e’ cosa buona e giusta, perché ti  fa star bene, a prescindere da cosa provano gli altri che sono solo accessori importanti quando ti danno qualcosa (visione narcisistica della vita e delle relazioni...d’altronde se questa patologia mentale in Occidente è passata dal 1,5 al 6%, un motivo ci sarà  ) 
- se uno ha seguito i propri istinti e desideri e ti ha fatto soffrire, tu puoi solo scegliere sulla base di quanto vuoi per te stesso, se rimanere o andare 
- se rimani, fai come nulla fosse ... hai scelto ...

Io penso invece che a volte ci sia un’altra soluzione . Sei dotato di scarsa empatia e pensi di venire tu prima degli altri ? Allora ti faccio capire con i fatti quello che mi hai fatto passare ....non è vendetta...è insegnamento....per alcuni funziona così ....... rientra in alcune metodologie di trattamento chiamate  se non ricordo male “modalità a specchio”...
Io la trovo molto edificante .....  
Mi rubi la merendina perché hai fame e io resto senza? Ti spiego fino alla nausea che hai sbagliato ma tu non capisci perché se fossi strutturato per capire non me l’avresti rubata a monte? Bene ...domani te la rubo anch’io...ma non per vendetta...ma per farti provare cosa ho provato io .... se piangi ...allora ci siamo ... scommettiamo che non me la rubi più e magari mi chiedo pure Scusa?(Ho fatto un esempio...)


----------



## Mariben (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per questo per me il perdono non esiste. Come non è possibile cancellare i ricordi.


Ipazia è fantastica nell' esporre 
Io zero ..ma riesco a comprendere quel che dice 
Sei sicuro di aver compreso che non si tratta di perdonare o meno chi ci ha fatto un torto e che non è possibile, per fortuna,.spiare, programmare o cancellare i ricordi dell' altro 
Si può solo decidere che fare della sofferenza che evoca i nostri ricordi e non perpetrarla all infinito nel nome di un etica e moralità che e solo nostra


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per questo per me il perdono non esiste. Come non è possibile cancellare i ricordi.


Certo che non si possono cancellare i ricordi. 

I ricordi possono o essere rifiutati o essere assunti. 

Nel primo caso, il rifiuto, è implicito anche il rifiuto di una parte di sè.
E questo, nel caso del tradimento, vale sia per il traditore che per il tradito. 
Il tradito che dopo essere stato tradito rifiuta di essere stato tradito (la rabbia che non molla l'idea) perde parti di se stesso. Restando agganciato ad una descrizione lacunosa del suo percorso di vita. 
E si resta agganciati in molti modi, con la tristezza, col senso di disillusione, con la rabbia. 

Nel secondo caso, assumere i ricordi, trovargli una collocazione, separare le responsabilità, non per usarle come dardi ma per ri-riconoscere se stessi dopo l'evento è liberatorio e permette di andare oltre. 

Da soli o con l'altro è relativo. 

Perchè si va oltre solo ed esclusivamente da soli. 
E solo dopo si può decidere con chi accompagnarsi. 

Può essere che si decida di farlo con chi c'era prima oppure no. 
Questo è relativo e io penso riguardi non tanto il tradimento in sè, quanto l'idea di relazione che si ha. 

Il nostro nuovo amico ha tollerato e tollera dentro di sè una possibilità di presenza che è stata governata anche chimicamente per essere assunta (la pillolina blu...a me personalmente fa venire i brividi una cosa del genere. La modificazione della chimica corporea per partecipare, non stare) quindi la sua idea di relazione comprende queste evenienze. Come comprende l'evenienza di una non consensualità consensuale.


----------



## HP72 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma uno che sopporta una situazione del genere da anni.
> E in più condivide le ferie con l'amante della moglie. Potrà fare una richiesta stupida e fuori luogo??
> Complimenti [emoji41] dimostrate più  sangue freddo di lui.
> Quanti di voi andrebbero in ferie con l'amante del partner a seguito.
> E vi fermate a un misero ricatto ..*il problema non è il suo ricatto il suo problema è che non deve cercare scuse per allontanare la moglie.*


Dalle reazioni di dugongo negli ultimi commenti direi che il problema stà proprio lì
A volte però le persone molto comprensive (e forse ancora innamorate) non riescono a staccare da sole, hanno bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia un "calcio" fuori da una situazione di stallo
Cercare quel calcio nel ricatto però è pericoloso, paradossalmente se lei le rispondesse "va bene" cosa farebbe lui?
Alzerebbe la posta? Si riterrebbe momentaneamente soddisfatto?
Forse usare quel "ricatto" indirizzandolo, che ne so, ad una terapia di coppia dove un terzo può aiutare a far trovare le forze per continuare la relazione o interromperla sarebbe più sensato


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, restare nel proprio buco è usare solo ed esclusivamente i propri parametri. In modo autoreferenziale.
> Scegliendo quelli esterni solo in funzione di quanto confermano se stessi e la propria descrizione di sè.
> Anche andando a rovescio, se necessario.
> 
> ...


Anzitutto grazie.
Credo che dovrò rileggerlo decine di volte, perché non riesco a capirlo bene. Proprio il concetto, per riuscire a vederlo anche nell'ottica del mio. Tu vedi il buco come autoreferenziale. Io invece ho sperimentato  (credo di aver sperimentato) il buco in cui accettavo la mia svalutazione. Esterna, ma anche interna. Insita in me, tanto che quella esterna è stata accolta. E stavo male.
Cio' che vedo  "in più" di tutto questo, in [MENTION=7565]dugongo[/MENTION] , e' la commistione  (non solo omissiva, anzi crudelmente attiva) tra esterno e interno.
Rileggerò un po' di volte.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Anzitutto grazie.
> Credo che dovrò rileggerlo decine di volte, perché non riesco a capirlo bene. Proprio il concetto, per riuscire a vederlo anche nell'ottica del mio. Tu vedi il buco come autoreferenziale. Io invece ho sperimentato  (credo di aver sperimentato) il buco in cui *accettavo la mia svalutazione.* Esterna, ma anche interna. *Insita in me*, tanto che quella esterna è stata accolta. E stavo male.
> Cio' che vedo  "in più" di tutto questo, in @_dugongo_ , e' la commistione  (non solo omissiva, anzi crudelmente attiva) tra esterno e interno.
> Rileggerò un po' di volte.


Prego  
Mi piace discutere di queste cose. Quindi grazie a te per il confronto! 

E non è autoreferenziale accettare, indifferentemente da dentro e da fuori, quel che è già dentro? 

Nel buco si sta male. Raramente si sta bene in un buco. Serve starci dentro per tanto tempo e svilupparci dentro tentacoli belli solidi. (che è uno dei motivi per cui non tutti si svicolano dai loro buchi interiori, non tutti possono. Triste ma è così)

Ma è un male che conferma quel che è già lì.
Diciamo, per dirla male, una assunzione di una certezza di sè. 
Che per quanto possa fare male, porta con sè la rassicurazione del fatto che almeno è confermato chi si è.  
La propria identità profonda è salva. 
Quella primaria. Di base.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma uno che sopporta una situazione del genere da anni.
> E in più condivide le ferie con l'amante della moglie. Potrà fare una richiesta stupida e fuori luogo??
> Complimenti [emoji41] dimostrate più  sangue freddo di lui.
> Quanti di voi andrebbero in ferie con l'amante del partner a seguito.
> *E vi fermate a un misero ricatto ..il problema non è il suo ricatto il suo problema è che non deve cercare scuse per allontanare la mogli*e.



Non sono scuse.
*Per allontanarsi da chi si ama bisogna arrivare a provare odio.
*
Ed è quello che sta perseguendo Dugongo.
Ed è lo stesso che sta cercando da tempo immemore Mat78, che pur andandosene via deve continuamente provare rancore vero i traditori _in generale_ per non provare dolore per quello che è accaduto.
Dugongo, invece, se non agisce in questa maniera, si troverà a voler ritornare accanto ed ad amare inutilmente lei da cui non viene amato più.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> In noi ci sono diverse nature che vengono sollecitate  .... a volte il male porta male ....


È anche questa è "scoperta" .. 

Il nostro amico ha scoperto che può stare accanto a sua moglie sapendo che è tradito, e aspettando in gloria che sia tutto finito, per "proporle" di andare a dire tutto all'altra, e se dicesse di SI dirle che scherzava e andare a ballare per festeggiare.

Più scoperta di così


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Dalle reazioni di dugongo negli ultimi commenti direi che il problema stà proprio lì
> A volte però le persone molto comprensive (e forse ancora innamorate) non riescono a staccare da sole, hanno bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia un "calcio" fuori da una situazione di stallo
> *Cercare quel calcio nel ricatto però è pericoloso, paradossalmente se lei le rispondesse "va bene" cosa farebbe lui?*
> Alzerebbe la posta? Si riterrebbe momentaneamente soddisfatto?
> Forse usare quel "ricatto" indirizzandolo, che ne so, ad una terapia di coppia dove un terzo può aiutare a far trovare le forze per continuare la relazione o interromperla sarebbe più sensato


La richiesta assurda era proprio finalizzata a *ottenere un no*.
Dugongo ama sua moglie.
Mica è rimasto insieme a lei solo per la figlia.
Sperava che finita la storia con l'altro *tutto sarebbe tornato come prima.*
Non è successo.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Dalle reazioni di dugongo negli ultimi commenti direi che il problema stà proprio lì
> A volte però le persone molto comprensive (e forse ancora innamorate) non riescono a staccare da sole, hanno bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia un "calcio" fuori da una situazione di stallo
> Cercare quel calcio nel ricatto però è pericoloso, paradossalmente se lei le rispondesse "va bene" cosa farebbe lui?
> Alzerebbe la posta? Si riterrebbe momentaneamente soddisfatto?
> Forse usare quel "ricatto" indirizzandolo, che ne so, ad una terapia di coppia dove un terzo può aiutare a far trovare le forze per continuare la relazione o interromperla sarebbe più sensato


Terapia di coppia si lei e il suo amante ... A loro si


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma uno che sopporta una situazione del genere da anni.
> E in più condivide le ferie con l'amante della moglie. Potrà fare una richiesta stupida e fuori luogo??
> Complimenti [emoji41] dimostrate più  sangue freddo di lui.
> Quanti di voi andrebbero in ferie con l'amante del partner a seguito.
> E vi fermate a un misero ricatto ..il problema non è il suo ricatto il suo problema è che *non deve cercare scuse per allontanare la moglie*.


Sei legato al presente. 

Ma lui non è nel presente e basta. 

Il suo presente è composto di tutto il percorso che ha fatto per arrivarci. 
Dalla pillolina blu per costringere il suo corpo ad attivarsi al rimanere in situazioni veramente pesanti. 

Non puoi separare i pezzi del percorso. 

Tu pensi ad allontanare perchè dubito ti saresti dopato per scopare con tua moglie sapendo che lei non solo scopava con un altro, ma ti usava come gradino inconsapevole per darsi valore. 

Ma lui l'ha fatto. Quindi parte da presupposti molto diversi. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui mi interessava capire dove lui rintracciasse il senso, per se stesso, di quella prova proposta alla moglie. 
E come potesse stabilire la sua importanza a partire dall'importanza data all'amante e nei termini in cui l'ha fatto. 

tu faresti discendere la valutazione di te dalla valutazione di tua moglie (che si è comportata come lui ha descritto) dell'amante? 

Io no.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono scuse.
> Per allontanarsi da chi si ama bisogna arrivare a provare odio.
> 
> Ed è quello che sta perseguendo Dugongo.
> ...


Per questo la deve allontanare e basta ... Sicuramente sarà facile trovarne una migliore


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per questo la deve allontanare e basta ... Sicuramente sarà facile trovarne una migliore


Glielo diciamo?

Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
Era insieme a te con l'amante e non si è neanche accorta della tua sofferenza.
Sono sicuro che ti si leggeva in viso,
Non l'ha vista, non ha neanche pensato al tuo dolore.
Sono sicuro che non ci dormivi neppure di notte.
Perché non ti ama più.
Le hai chiesto una prova alla quale sapevi che non avrebbe MAI accettato di sottoporsi.
Le hai chiesta troppo, ma sapevi che comunque non sarebbe neppure bastato.
Perché la prova lei non l'ha superata prima. Quando non ha voluto più l'amante ed è tornata da te, ma per chiedere a te sostegno e così facendo ti ha svuotato. E ti ha lasciato lì, solo, a gestire il tuo dolore.
Tu non volevi una vendetta. Volevi che lei finalmente si prendesse cura di te, ti aspettavi che ricambiasse le cure che tu hai dato a lei.
Ma lei non c'è stata per te. 
E ora vuoi che lei stia male, come sei stato male tu. T
E vuoi imparare a odiarla, per poter arrivare a stare bene. Prima o poi.
Lasciala.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me spesso si filosofeggia su fatti a volte addirittura discordanti, e secondo me spesso solo “ autoassolventil, riassumibili qui in :
> - Ognuno deve seguire i propri istinti (desideri)
> - mettere se stessi davanti agli altri e’ cosa buona e giusta, perché ti  fa star bene, a prescindere da cosa provano gli altri che sono solo accessori importanti quando ti danno qualcosa (visione narcisistica della vita e delle relazioni...d’altronde se questa patologia mentale in Occidente è passata dal 1,5 al 6%, un motivo ci sarà  )
> - se uno ha seguito i propri istinti e desideri e ti ha fatto soffrire, tu puoi solo scegliere sulla base di quanto vuoi per te stesso, se rimanere o andare
> ...


C'è una asimmetria costituente del rapporto insegnante-allievo. Ed è insita al raggiungimento di apprendimento. 

L'insegnante è nella posizione di colui che sa. 
L'allievo è colui che non sa. 

L'insegnante è colui che passa (e nella peggiore delle ipotesi, travasa) la sua sapienza
L'allievo è colui che riceve

In una circolarità che assume come presupposto di base una asimmetria che non permette uno scambio in com-penetrazione e, più che altro, un certo tipo di potere che se non è svelato e dichiarato e condiviso e accettato consensualmente e consapevolemente, semplice definisce la relazione.

La scelta riguarda il voler essere insegnanti del proprio compagno/a oppure il desiderio di avere accanto un alleato con cui accompagnarsi alla scoperta della vita. 

Non c'è scelta giusta o sbagliata.

Ma il benessere che se ne ricava è dipendente dalla forma di asimmetria che si sceglie. 

Lascia stare le patologie occhi...il narcisismo non è quella roba che dici tu. 
Un narcisista perverso non solo non si fa neanche venire in mente di cercare di essere perdonato. E non perchè non voglia il perdono. Semplicemente non gliene frega un cazzo. 
Ma semmai ti svaluta e distrugge fino al punto in cui tu perdi talmente il senso di realtà da VOLER essere perdonata tu. A prescindere dalle sue azioni. 
Roba che ti prende a schiaffoni e tu gli chiedi pure scusa. Convinta che lui non potesse fare altro con te. 

Detto questo una componente di narcisismo è presente in tutti. Anche in te. 

Nessuno è assolutamente esente da deviazioni. 
La discriminante della patologizzazione è la stabilizzazione dei comportamenti in uno schema o la loro fluidità.

EDIT: e no, lo specchiamento è un'altra cosa. E non ha l'obiettivo di far capire cosa si è passato. Perchè è semplicemente impossibile. Tu non sei l'altro e l'altro non è te. Semmai lo specchiamento ha l'obiettivo di aprire un varco nell'altro per entrargli e portarlo, anche attraverso la manipolazione e il condizionamento, dove si desidera vada.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo diciamo?
> 
> Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
> Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
> ...


Si.... messa così non fa una piega


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una asimmetria costituente del rapporto insegnante-allievo.
> 
> L'insegnante è nella posizione di colui che sa.
> L'allievo è colui che non sa.
> ...


Ipa, conosco molto bene il narcisismo patologico (purtroppo) e il riferimento è stato fatto solo per evidenziare come ci sia una “deriva narcisistica” nella nostra società ... Che purtroppo è sotto gli occhi di tutti , anche se in forma non perversa...

Ritornando al tema ,  a volte si può scegliere la strada dell’esempio ...e dell’insegnamento.... 
Non ci vedo nulla di squilibrato ....  magari in futuro anche il mio compagno insegnerà qualcosa a me


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei legato al presente.
> 
> Ma lui non è nel presente e basta.
> 
> ...



Manco io ...
Ma io neanche in ferie sarei andato[emoji45].


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo diciamo?
> 
> Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
> Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
> ...


Bravo [emoji72]


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Si.... messa così non fa una piega


E' così e lui so sa.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> Mi piace discutere di queste cose. Quindi grazie a te per il confronto!
> 
> E non è autoreferenziale accettare, indifferentemente da dentro e da fuori, quel che è già dentro?
> ...



Ho avuto un sussulto, in sé non bello, rileggendoti, e rileggendomi. E cioè mi sono chiesta se quella che ho chiamato una mia. "commistione" tra interno ed esterno fosse appunto una commistione tra cose comunque diverse, ma legate. O se invece fossero due mondi differenti. E mi sono accorta che durante la mia malattia esterno ed interno avevano probabilmente smesso di comunicare, pure nella loro maniera sbagliata. E fu in quel momento che mi trovai letteralmente  "fuori di me", pur infognata ancora nel buco.

I tentacoli erano saldissimi. Ci volle la responsabilità di un figlio per indurmi a rilasciare le ventose, perché l'acqua bollente non bastò. Ma almeno non me ne versai sopra. Non ho quella percezione. E non ce l'ho perché ero malata, nel momento in cui lo feci.

Pesante


----------



## HP72 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La richiesta assurda era proprio finalizzata a *ottenere un no*.
> Dugongo ama sua moglie.
> Mica è rimasto insieme a lei solo per la figlia.
> Sperava che finita la storia con l'altro *tutto sarebbe tornato come prima.*
> Non è successo.


Infatti ,ecco perchè se lei gli rispondesse di sì lui sarebbe "fregato"
Niente torna come prima, per fortuna o purtroppo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ipa, conosco molto bene il narcisismo patologico (purtroppo) e il riferimento è stato fatto solo per evidenziare come ci sia una “deriva narcisistica” nella nostra società ... Che purtroppo è sotto gli occhi di tutti , anche se in forma non perversa...
> 
> Ritornando al tema ,  a volte si può scegliere la strada dell’esempio ...e dell’insegnamento....
> Non ci vedo nulla di squilibrato ....  magari in futuro anche il mio compagno insegnerà qualcosa a me


Direi che c'è una bella differenza fra un narcisismo patologico e la deriva narcisistica. Che ha movenze diverse. 

E io terrei le due cose separate.

Non è una roba da niente quella linea di demarcazione. Confonderla non è un buon affare. Per chi lo fa intendo. 

Io ho solo descritto tecnicamente come è costituita una relazione insegnante-allievo.
Non ho detto che non vada assolutamente bene. Nessun giudizio di valore a riguardo e nessuna valutazione morale. 
Solo descrizione tecnica. 

Ci sono un sacco di relazioni che stanno in piedi sull'asimmetria. 
Basta che in quell'asimmetria si trovi soddisfazione e benessere e serenità. 

Sono scelte. 
E sono individuali. 

Io per esempio in una relazione asimettrica di quel tipo non ci starei nemmeno se mi pagassero 10.000 euro al mese. 
Io desidero scambio fluido. Costante. E alleanza. 
E mi piace che il potere sia mezzo in messo e concesso reciprocamente. 

Se non è così, non ho nessun problema a stare da sola. 

Ma, e lo sottolineo, è la mia posizione. di cui mi assumo responsabilità. 
Va bene per me e per chi con me la condivide. 

Per il mio ex, per esempio non andava bene. 
E pensa un po',cercava e anelava proprio l'asimmetria che tu non trovi squilibrata. 

Gli auguro di trovare una donna con cui condividere quella sua idea di relazione.


----------



## HP72 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Terapia di coppia si lei e il suo amante ... A loro si


Non è detto che la terapia di coppia sia finalizzata a restare insieme, la si può fare anche per lasciarsi con minori ripercussioni possibili


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho avuto un sussulto, in sé non bello, rileggendoti, e rileggendomi. E cioè mi sono chiesta se quella che ho chiamato una mia. "commistione" tra interno ed esterno fosse appunto una commistione tra cose comunque diverse, ma legate. O se invece fossero due mondi differenti. E mi sono accorta che durante la mia malattia esterno ed interno avevano probabilmente smesso di comunicare, pure nella loro maniera sbagliata. E fu in quel momento che mi trovai letteralmente  "fuori di me", pur infognata ancora nel buco.
> 
> I tentacoli erano saldissimi. Ci volle la responsabilità di un figlio per indurmi a rilasciare le ventose, perché l'acqua bollente non bastò. Ma almeno non me ne versai sopra. Non ho quella percezione. E non ce l'ho perché ero malata, nel momento in cui lo feci.
> 
> Pesante


Non c'è mai una separazione netta fra interno ed esterno. 
E come dici è un qualcosa che riguarda la comunicazione. 

Fra sè e sè e fra sè e il mondo, circolarmente. 

E' pesante...ma guardare fa bene


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Manco io ...
> Ma io neanche in ferie sarei andato[emoji45].


eh...appunto.

La prospettiva di lui è molto particolare. 

Non penso possa essere riassunta nella soluzione finale. 

O meglio, non penso che il percorso possa essere sciolto nella soluzione finale. 

Non ho ben capito quanti anni è stato così. 
Ma non mi sembra qualche mese. 

Non è roba che scivola via senza traccia. 
E non è roba che permette gran lucidità.

Non per il cosa. Lo ribadisco. 

Se fosse stato un gioco consapevole e consensuale fra loro è un discorso. 

Ma qui nessuno sapeva niente dell'altro ed entrambi sapevano tutto. 
Lui sapeva di lei, e lei, come ha sottolineato danny sapeva di lui. 
Dubito non si sia accorta di nulla nulla. 

Eppure...sono stati lì.
In un gioco veramente reso assurdo da un segreto di pulcinella. 

Mi impressiona molto. 

E penso sia un legame molto stretto.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è detto che la terapia di coppia sia finalizzata a restare insieme, la si può fare anche per lasciarsi con minori ripercussioni possibili


Ma da come scrive lui la coppia non c'è.
La coppia era lei e amante . Lui era uno stimolo per lei a trombare con l'altro .
E poi togliere dei sassolini da una frana ???
Se vuole perdere tempo la terapia  può farla.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che c'è una bella differenza fra un narcisismo patologico e la deriva narcisistica. Che ha movenze diverse.
> 
> E io terrei le due cose separate.
> 
> ...


Scusa, solo per essere precisi...il narcisismo patologico è cresciuto a dismisura in Occidente ..ed è stato rilevato statisticamente (e da lì il mio accenno al Ndp )... questo per definizione si porta appresso  una correlazione con il concetto di deriva narcisistica.
Tale correlazione  non è fonte  mia ma di uno dei massimi esperti di questa patologia ( Lowen)


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non c'è mai una separazione netta fra interno ed esterno.
> E come dici è un qualcosa che riguarda la comunicazione.
> 
> Fra sè e sè e fra sè e il mondo, circolarmente.
> ...


Guarderò. E guarderò meglio, perché non mi quadra tutto. Ma non saprei ancora spiegarlo. Tanto e' un cammino che faccio nel presente.
Grazie ancora


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Scusa, solo per essere precisi...il narcisismo patologico è cresciuto a dismisura in Occidente ..ed è stato rilevato statisticamente (e da lì il mio accenno al Ndp )... questo per definizione si porta appresso  una correlazione con il concetto di deriva narcisistica.
> Tale correlazione  non è fonte  mia ma di uno dei massimi esperti di questa patologia ( Lowen)


Proprio perchè ho rispetto per chi studia, tendo a non semplificare ciò che è complesso e multifattoriale. 

diceva uno, che non si può descrivere la complessità con i parametri della semplificazione. 
Penso sia uno spunto interessante per collocare le ricerche. 

Che per loro costruzione evidenziano parti di un sistema, partendo dal presupposto che solo attraverso le parti, il sistema non possa essere compreso. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Anche le addiction, per dire, stanno crescendo in modo esponenziale. 

Ma pensare di spiegare il funzionamento di costruzioni di personalità (per loro essenza sottoposte a molteplici fattori di cui ad oggi non si sa praticamente nulla, allo stato dell'arte) è riduttivo oltre che pericoloso.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...appunto.
> 
> La prospettiva di lui è molto particolare.
> 
> ...


Da come ha scritto lei ha confessato  che era inebriata dalla situazione.
Quindi lui per lei era solo lo stimolo per trombare con l'altro.
Probabilmente lei in quel periodo non si è mai curata di come stesse lui.
 lei Delle.probabili notate insonne di lui non se ne.e neanche accorta[emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarderò. E guarderò meglio, perché non mi quadra tutto. Ma non saprei ancora spiegarlo. Tanto e' un cammino che faccio nel presente.
> Grazie ancora


Prego 

pensa che differenza, da quando non guardavi cercavi spiegazioni e definizioni, ad oggi che guardi e ti incuriosisci. 
E fondamentalmente te ne sbatti delle etichette.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da come ha scritto lei ha confessato  che era inebriata dalla situazione.
> Quindi lui per lei era solo lo stimolo per trombare con l'altro.
> Probabilmente lei in quel periodo non si è mai curata di come stesse lui.
> lei Delle.probabili notate insonne di lui non se ne.e neanche accorta[emoji22][emoji22]


Sicuramente non si è curata di lui. 

Ma fra il non percepire e il decidere di non aver cura di quel che si percepisce c'è un universo....

Ed è in quell'universo che si colloca, almeno un po', la distorsione che porta a cercare soluzioni fittizie (la prova) e fondamentalmente ancora rispondenti alle regole di quell'universo. E il fatto che si risponda ancora a quelle regole è qualcosa di cui occuparsi. A mio parere.

EDIT: per dirla facile, come si può risolvere un problema usando i dati di un altro problema?


----------



## HP72 (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma da come scrive lui la coppia non c'è.
> La coppia era lei e amante . Lui era uno stimolo per lei a trombare con l'altro .
> E poi togliere dei sassolini da una frana ???
> Se vuole perdere tempo la terapia  può farla.


Certo Oriente ma se dopo 4 anni, diconsi 4 anni di tradimento continuo, con un amico di famiglia che te lo sei pure portato in ferie, non hai trovato la forza interiore di mollare tua moglie pensi davvero che il suo rifiuto di riferire alla moglie dell'amante aggiungerebbe qualcosa di più?
E' come aggiungere un sassolino ad una montagna, nella speranza che quel sassolino sia l'ultima goccia ...
Io dubito sia così, penso che lui provi ancora affetto per lei e che abbia bisogno di ben altro per lasciarla


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ipazia è fantastica nell' esporre
> Io zero ..ma riesco a comprendere quel che dice
> Sei sicuro di aver compreso che non si tratta di perdonare o meno chi ci ha fatto un torto e che non è possibile, per fortuna,.spiare, programmare o cancellare i ricordi dell' altro
> Si può solo decidere che fare della sofferenza che evoca i nostri ricordi e non perpetrarla all infinito nel nome di un etica e moralità che e solo nostra


Più leggo le vostre risposte e più comprendo che non riesco a farmi capire da alcuni di voi. O magari siete troppo abituate a non ascoltare. Eppure scrivo in modo sintetico e senza troppi fronzoli. Io non parlo dei ricordi del traditore che non frega nulla a nessuno se non al traditore stesso! Io dico che al tradito è anche doloroso il semplice pensare che il TRADITORE ABBIA I RICORDI  (belli o brutti fate voi) della persona con cui veniva tradito. Eppure mi sembra un concetto talmente semplice!


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> pensa che differenza, da quando non guardavi cercavi spiegazioni e definizioni, ad oggi che guardi e ti incuriosisci.
> E fondamentalmente te ne sbatti delle etichette.


L'egoismo e' sano


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo le vostre risposte e più comprendo che non riesco a farmi capire da alcuni di voi. O magari siete troppo abituate a non ascoltare. Eppure scrivo in modo sintetico e senza troppi fronzoli. *Io non parlo dei ricordi del traditore* che non frega nulla a nessuno se non al traditore stesso! Io dico che al tradito è anche doloroso il semplice pensare che *il TRADITORE ABBIA I RICORDI*  (belli o brutti fate voi) della persona con cui veniva tradito. Eppure mi sembra un concetto talmente semplice!


Prova a rileggerti. 

Non vedi la contraddizione interna?


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'egoismo e' sano


Certo che è sano 

quando è riconosciuto e collocato, e quindi può essere diretto in una prospettiva win win. 
Sia che la prospettiva riguardi la relazione con se stessi, sia che la prospettiva riguardi una relazione con qualcun altro. 

Nell'egoismo di questo tipo, nasce la gratitudine, fra le altre cose.  

Che non nasce, per esempio, nelle relazioni strutturate in un sistema win-lose


----------



## patroclo (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Più leggo le vostre risposte e più comprendo che non riesco a farmi capire da alcuni di voi*. O magari siete troppo abituate a non ascoltare. Eppure scrivo in modo sintetico e senza troppi fronzoli. Io non parlo dei ricordi del traditore che non frega nulla a nessuno se non al traditore stesso! Io dico che al tradito è anche doloroso il semplice pensare che il TRADITORE ABBIA I RICORDI  (belli o brutti fate voi) della persona con cui veniva tradito. Eppure mi sembra un concetto talmente semplice!


per me ti aiuterebbe rileggerti tutti i post che hai scritto da quando sei qui e contare quelli in cui affermi di non essere stato capito o che ti mettono in bocca parole che non hai detto.
....alla fine rimarranno solo due ipotesi:
- complotto alle tue spalle
- non ti spieghi sempre al meglio


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che è sano
> 
> quando è riconosciuto e collocato, e quindi può essere diretto in una prospettiva win win.
> Sia che la prospettiva riguardi la relazione con se stessi, sia che la prospettiva riguardi una relazione con qualcun altro.
> ...


Si. Capisco. Devo vincere io, ma devi vincere anche tu. Un equilibrio non necessariamente  "bilanciato", ma un attivo sempre per entrambi. Credo di vederlo così.


----------



## Annina123 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo diciamo?
> 
> Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
> Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
> ...


Anche secondo me è così...


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Capisco. Devo vincere io, ma devi vincere anche tu. Un equilibrio non necessariamente  "bilanciato", ma un attivo sempre per entrambi. Credo di vederlo così.


Un equilibrio dinamico, che quindi comprende oscillazioni e cambiamenti. Mutevole e fluido. 
In costante costruzione. 
Come sono in costante costruzione gli individui coinvolti. 

Un atto intenzionale e consapevole. 

La ricerca di un "vincere" (che è poi trovare benessere e serenità che possono anche essere messi in circolo perchè condivisi nel percorso di ricerca) che diventa "vincente" per entrambi. 

Ed è vincente non perchè parla di conferme di presenza dell'altro, ma perchè attiva in ognuno apprendimenti importanti ognun per se stesso che possono divenire patrimonio di coppia. 
Fatti che non possono essere sfatti. 

Un po' come quel che lascia una relazione distruttiva, ma con la costruzione. 

Il mio essere me stessa con te, permette a te di essere te stesso con me...e questo libera entrambi e crea spinta e motivazione al camminare insieme. 

E la gratitudine nasce esattamente dal riconoscimento dell'impegno nella comprensione dell'essere altro da sè. 

Non è robetta avvolgersi uno nell'altro e in quell'avvolgersi rendersi disponibili alla conoscenza dell'altro di sè attraverso sè. Reciprocamente. 

non è un semplice compromesso fra le parti.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo le vostre risposte e più comprendo che non riesco a farmi capire da alcuni di voi. O magari siete troppo abituate a non ascoltare. Eppure scrivo in modo sintetico e senza troppi fronzoli. Io non parlo dei ricordi del traditore che non frega nulla a nessuno se non al traditore stesso! I*o dico che al tradito è anche doloroso il semplice pensare che il TRADITORE ABBIA I RICORDI  (belli o brutti fate voi) della persona con cui veniva tradito*. Eppure mi sembra un concetto talmente semplice!


Sì, è vero, ma a questo non c'è soluzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non lascia nulla? I ricordi? I luoghi? Le sensazioni? I profumi? Le scopate in allegria?  Le emozioni? I sentimenti? Tutto cancellato?Sicura che non lascia nulla? Sicura che magari vedendo tuo marito o tua moglie che hai perdonato dopo il loto tradimento, e le vedi pensierosi, magari non stiano ricordando quei momenti? Tu non hai mai pensato ad un tuo ex e su cosa facevate o magari ti viene in mente un episodio di voi due insieme, se capiti in quel luogo anni dopo? Passione /attrazione momentanea? Sono andati avanti anni.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai comunque pensato a quei momenti.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi vieni al mio discorso. Non si cancella nulla.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che discutevo sul fatto che si dimentica, quando mi avete tutti confermato che non si cancella un bel niente. Il resto sono cose che stai aggiungendo tu.


 a me era parso di capire che tu sostenersi il contrario


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Continuo a essere d'accordo con te.


 preoccupa?


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un equilibrio dinamico, che quindi comprende oscillazioni e cambiamenti. Mutevole e fluido.
> In costante costruzione.
> Come sono in costante costruzione gli individui coinvolti.
> 
> ...


Porca miseriaccia. No, non è semplice no 

Compromesso hai chiamato la mia immagine?
Pensa che stavo in effetti pensando che e' un meccanismo, il mio, che funziona molto bene sul lavoro, segnatamente con le controparti. Ma anche col capo  Oggi sono riuscita a far sì che da una mia richiesta nascesse un suo piacere, oltre che l'impulso a "rafforzare" la mia richiesta.

Ma in effetti è roba ben diversa da quella che dici 
Non ce l'ho. Facciamo che me la metto nella lista dei desideri.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Porca miseriaccia. No, non è semplice no
> 
> Compromesso hai chiamato la mia immagine?
> Pensa che stavo in effetti pensando che e' un meccanismo, il mio, che funziona molto bene sul lavoro, segnatamente con le controparti. Ma anche col capo  Oggi sono riuscita a far sì che da una mia richiesta nascesse un suo piacere, oltre che l'impulso a "rafforzare" la mia richiesta.
> ...


Ma è figo...quando riesce 

E' consolazione e serenità. Pace. 
Anche nel pensiero della finitudine. 

sul lavoro funziona più agevolmente perchè le parti coinvolte richiedono un minor egoismo in realtà. 

Serve una buona dose di egoismo per non "aver pietà" dell'altro nell'esporre se stessi a prescindere dal risultato, solo per se stessi, ma contemporaneamente confidando, e non alla cieca ma per lenta co-costruzione, che l'altro sarà aperto. Assumendo contemporaneamente anche il fatto che potrebbe non esserlo. In quel momento o mai. 

E richiede una buona dose di egoismo concedere tempo all'altro. (e farlo non perchè si aspetta qualcosa, ma perchè quel tempo che serve all'altro serve primariamente a sè )
E concederlo a se stessi. 

Tenendo l'occhio su quanto si scrive dentro in termini di conoscenza di sè. 

Se la spinta è l'appropriazione dell'altro, il bisogno della sua presenza, non funziona. 
Si diventa egoisti al contrario. 
Ossia si trattengono parti di sè, non ci si afferma per trattenere l'altro a sè. 

E la relazione non è un obiettivo a questo punto. 
Ma un prodotto. Di cui esser fieri in due. 
E anche qui...una fierezza credo come quella che si prova verso una creazione che per essere tale vive anche di vita propria ed è sottoposta alla mutevolezza e alle variabili del tempo. 

E comporta il saper lasciar andare. 

Che il buco di cui si parlava si trasformi, e da buco-rifugio, divenga stanza accogliente e arredata al proprio gusto per raccogliersi e godere di sè. 

Credo si parta da quel buco. 
E dalla cura.


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo diciamo?
> 
> Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
> Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
> ...


l'ho detto all'inizio:up:


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sicuramente non si è curata di lui.
> 
> Ma fra il non percepire e il decidere di non aver cura di quel che si percepisce c'è un universo....
> 
> ...


Non è che non si è curata di lui.
Se non ci fosse stato lui - lei quelle emozioni non le avrebbe provate[emoji41].


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> preoccupa?


Assolutamente no.
Non avevo dubbi in proposito.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'ho detto all'inizio:up:


All'inizio ero ancora in dubbio sulla sua volontà di ricostruire.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è che non si è curata di lui.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui - lei quelle emozioni non le avrebbe provate[emoji41].


Beh....quelle emozioni, se si fosse curata di lui, non le avrebbe provate. 
Quindi per paradosso la non cura di lui è una cura di lei. 
Quindi per aver cura di se stessa in quella situazione era necessario non avesse cura di lui. 
E che lui avesse cura di lei, proprio la lei che non aveva cura di lui, senza aver cura di se stesso. 

Lo vedi l'inghippo? 

A me pare lampante.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh....quelle emozioni, se si fosse curata di lui, non le avrebbe provate.
> Quindi per paradosso la non cura di lui è una cura di lei.
> Quindi per aver cura di se stessa in quella situazione era necessario non avesse cura di lui.
> E che lui avesse cura di lei senza aver cura di sè.
> ...


Inghippo?  Io lo chiamerei ........


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma è figo...quando riesce
> 
> E' consolazione e serenità. Pace.
> Anche nel pensiero della finitudine.
> ...


 Un po' come vedere due mari uno di fronte all'altro 

Credo però che malgrado tutto avrei paura del quotidiano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Più leggo le vostre risposte e più comprendo che non riesco a farmi capire da alcuni di voi. O magari siete troppo abituate a non ascoltare. Eppure scrivo in modo sintetico e senza troppi fronzoli. Io non parlo dei ricordi del traditore che non frega nulla a nessuno se non al traditore stesso! Io dico che al tradito è anche doloroso il semplice pensare che il TRADITORE ABBIA I RICORDI  (belli o brutti fate voi) della persona con cui veniva tradito. Eppure mi sembra un concetto talmente semplice!


 ma vale lo stesso discorso quando ti leghi a qualcuno che ha avuto una relazione precedente. Ha dei ricordi, ma non ci si può far condizionare, altrimenti è. Tutto finito ancora prima di iniziare


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> All'inizio ero ancora in dubbio sulla sua volontà di ricostruire.


lo so ti ho seguito dall'inizio e so cosa hai passato una volta scoperti i traditori che rimangono ci fanno balenare tutte le ipotesi possibili


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Inghippo?  Io lo chiamerei ........



come lo chiameresti? 

A me sembra proprio un inghippo...una cosa così


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un po' come vedere due mari uno di fronte all'altro
> 
> Credo però che malgrado tutto avrei paura del quotidiano.


Non penso che la paura possa essere esclusa. 

Se la si esclude, non funziona. 

La si può collocare però.

Ecco perchè serve che il buco non sia un rifugio ma una Casa. 
E anche la gratitudine slegata dal bisogno della presenza. Che diventa "arredamento" della Casa stessa. 

Fatti che non possono essere sfatti. 
G. li chiama così.


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma vale lo stesso discorso quando ti leghi a qualcuno che ha avuto una relazione precedente. Ha dei ricordi, ma non ci si può far condizionare, altrimenti è. Tutto finito ancora prima di iniziare


no quello fatto prima non vale se no staremo freschi , pensa a tutte le relazioni che hanno in nostri figli ora che si sistemano tardi?


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh....quelle emozioni, se si fosse curata di lui, non le avrebbe provate.
> Quindi per paradosso la non cura di lui è una cura di lei.
> Quindi per aver cura di se stessa in quella situazione era necessario non avesse cura di lui.
> E che lui avesse cura di lei, proprio la lei che non aveva cura di lui, senza aver cura di se stesso.
> ...


Certo...chiaro ... e ...ora speriamo che lui abbia cura di se stesso non avendo cura di lei (calcio in kulo) che non avrà più cura di se  stessa in quanto lui non avrà cura di lei .....sta stronza ..... alla fine guarda che c’ha guadagnato. Per 3 anni di cura di se grazie alla non cura di lui ...ora ne avra’ 20 di non cura di una beata minchia ....


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> come lo chiameresti?
> 
> A me sembra proprio un inghippo...una cosa così


Lo lo lo lo ...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]sto cuocendo al sole, avrò buttato 3litri di sudore [emoji295][emoji295][emoji295] mi stai dicendo che sono un'inghippo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo...chiaro ... e ...ora sperchiamo che lui abbia cura di se stesso non avendo cura di lei (calcio in kulo) che non avrà più cura di se  stessa in quanto lui non avrà cura di lei .....sta stronza ..... alla fine guarda che c’ha guadagnato. Per 3 anni di cura di se grazie alla non cura di lui ...ora ne avra’ 20 di non cura di una beata minchia ....


Ma lui ha deciso la sua posizione. 
Forse sarebbe importante per lui capire il perchè ha preso quella decisione. 

E la figlia non basta a mio parere. 
Con le componenti che ha descritto, mi sembra un paravento. 

A me non fa arrabbiare lei. 
So che non accetterei io una cosa del genere dal mio compagno. 
Non potrei. Per nessuno. 
Perderei troppo di me. 

Ma lui ha accettato. Quindi per lui era possibile farlo. 

E' questo il fulcro. 

E, ci tengo a chiarirlo, non ragiono in termini di colpevolezza. 

Ragiono in termini di assunzione delle proprie scelte e comprensione delle motivazioni interne che han portato a quelle scelte. 

E' una cosa importante. 

Se anche la lasciasse...dovrebbe fare i conti con se stesso.
Perdonare se stessi non è robetta. 

si possono trovare compromessi con se stessi. 
Ma perdonarsi, una volta fuoriusciti dalle situazioni, non è robetta.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lo lo lo lo ...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]sto cuocendo al sole, avrò buttato 3litri di sudore [emoji295][emoji295][emoji295] mi stai dicendo che sono un'inghippo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma no...è che l'inghippo di cui parlo è quel meccanismo della mente che compensa le situazioni, le percezioni per rendere intellegibile quel che ci circonda. 

La mente mente. 
E' quello l'inghippo. 

Saperlo, è un buon punto di partenza però.
Per uscire dagli assoluti e iniziare a mettere in discussione l'assoluta verità di quel che si percepisce. 

Il dubbio...in buona sostanza. 

Non aver dubbi, con una mente come la nostra che funziona come funziona, è un bell'inghippo.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso che la paura possa essere esclusa.
> 
> Se la si esclude, non funziona.
> 
> ...


Siate davvero molto fieri di ciò che avete costruito. Non ne ho esperienza, ma mi pare molto grande.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma no...è che l'inghippo di cui parlo è quel meccanismo della mente che compensa le situazioni, le percezioni per rendere intelleggibile quel che ci circonda.
> 
> ...


La mente non compensa allo stesso modo in tutti gli individui .
Altrimenti che gusto ci sarebbe.
E chi è che non ha dubbi ?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prova a rileggerti.
> 
> Non vedi la contraddizione interna?


Non c'è nessuna contraddizione.  Bo ci rinuncio.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma vale lo stesso discorso quando ti leghi a qualcuno che ha avuto una relazione precedente. Ha dei ricordi, ma non ci si può far condizionare, altrimenti è. Tutto finito ancora prima di iniziare


Non è la stessa cosa. Se è accaduto prima di conoscersi chi se ne frega. Se accade mentre siamo fidanzati o sposati è completamente diverso e da parecchio fastidio che lei o lui abbia dei ricordi fuori dalla coppia.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma no...è che l'inghippo di cui parlo è quel meccanismo della mente che compensa le situazioni, le percezioni per rendere intellegibile quel che ci circonda.
> 
> ...


La mia ha fatto addirittura un doppio salto, comunque  
E' balzata sul secondo  "il", e ha letto poi "nella prima frase". Ah. E ho trovato il "nella prima frase" un nonsenso.
Son matta


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa. Se è accaduto prima di conoscersi chi se ne frega. Se accade mentre siamo fidanzati o sposati è completamente diverso e da parecchio fastidio che lei o lui abbia dei ricordi fuori dalla coppia.


 certo, ma se decidi di passare oltre , metti da parte.
Una volta affrontato il discorso se si vuol ripartire è necessario.
Se no inutile continuare a farsi del male.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna contraddizione.  Bo ci rinuncio.


Pensa che io la vedo. 

Ma non penso sia un problema. 
voglio dire, io vedo cose e tu ne vedi altre. 

Non è che io ho ragione e tu torto o viceversa. 
Non è una gara a chi ha ragione. 

Sono prospettive.

A volte si incontrano, a volte no. 

Io osservo la tua prospettiva, provo a penetrarla. Non mi appartiene. e' molto lontana dalla mia. 
Ma alcune cose le ritrovo. 

Tanto basta. 
Non mi interessa aver ragione. 

Mi interessa imparare quel che si può quando si può. 

Serenamente. 

A volte ti leggo e mi sembri molto incazzato. forse è per il modo in cui ti esprimi. Non lo so. 
Ma in fondo è una cosa che non mi riguarda. 

Se tu ti ci trovi a tuo agio, va bene così. 

Dal mio punto di vista basta non imporre la propria prospettiva, tirando righe del giusto e dello sbagliato e creando quindi schieramenti. 

Non è che si vince qualcosa alla fine. 
Questo intendo


----------



## patroclo (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa. Se è accaduto prima di conoscersi chi se ne frega. Se accade mentre siamo fidanzati o sposati è completamente diverso *e da parecchio fastidio che lei o lui abbia dei ricordi fuori dalla coppia*.


prima di equivocare per me dovresti specificare cosa intendi... scritto così lo trovo un modo pericoloso d'intendere un rapporto, sembra l'annullamento del singolo nella coppia


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma lui ha deciso la sua posizione.
> Forse sarebbe importante per lui capire il perchè ha preso quella decisione.
> 
> E la figlia non basta a mio parere.
> ...


Dal mio punto di vista dai troppa importanza al “se stessi”....
Capisco che per uscire da certi traumi sia necessario ...ma a volte non si risolve tutto con “se hai accettato allora ti andava bene così  e devi capire perché ...”.. o “è sempre tua la responsabilità...” “non guardare l’altro, guarda a te stesso...”  ...
Io ho fatto il percorso inverso ...l’ho pensato per anni e ora mi  sono un tantinino polverizzata  le balle ....
Nebulizzate, direi...


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, ma a questo non c'è soluzione.


Esatto. Ma io rispondevo a chi scriveva che si dimentica tutto dopo la fine del rapporto.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista dai troppa importanza al “se stessi”....
> Capisco che per uscire da certi traumi sia necessario ...ma a volte non si risolve tutto con “se hai accettato *allora ti andava bene così*  e devi capire perché ...”.. o “è sempre tua la responsabilità...” “non guardare l’altro, guarda a te stesso...”  ...
> Io ho fatto il percorso inverso ...l’ho pensato per anni e ora mi  sono un tantinino polverizzata  le balle ....
> Nebulizzate, direi...


Non è un giudizio il mio ragionamento. 

Quindi no, non è un "allora ti andava bene così" che è un giudizio. 

Il mio ragionamento è "hai deciso questo. Perchè?"

Perchè l'hai deciso comunque. 
anche se ti giri e guardi quello che hanno fatto gli altri. 

Il punto del se stessi....è che senza se stessi, direi che non si va proprio da nessuna parte. 
L'assenza di se stessi è l'essenza della morte. 
E la morte non è necessariamente fisica.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> prima di equivocare per me dovresti specificare cosa intendi... scritto così lo trovo un modo pericoloso d'intendere un rapporto, sembra l'annullamento del singolo nella coppia


Oddio ok lasciamo stare. Per fortuna c'è chi ha capito cosa ho scritto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> basta non imporre la propria prospettiva, tirando righe del giusto e dello sbagliato e creando quindi schieramenti.
> 
> Non è che si vince qualcosa alla fine.


Ma è questo il problema (nascosto) di quella prospettiva

Che invece qualcosa, sotto sotto.. "si vince"


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un giudizio il mio ragionamento.
> 
> Quindi no, non è un "allora ti andava bene così" che è un giudizio.
> 
> ...


Vero...ma non si è soli a questo mondo e porca  miseria magari a volte vorresti che gli altri di trattassero come tu tratti loro .... spesso invece nemmeno hai la fortuna di sapere come ti trattano davvero e non hai gli strumenti per disporre della tua vita ... il non sapere di essere tradito, per esempio... non è meno grave perché comunque ricevi....
...a volte vorresti avere una madre o un padre ..(in senso metaforico ).... 
L’essenza di se stessi è solitudine 
E ricorre spesso nei tuoi scritti 
Io non voglio essere sola ...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Oddio ok lasciamo stare. Per fortuna c'è chi ha capito cosa ho scritto.


Fortuna??


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che io la vedo.
> 
> Ma non penso sia un problema.
> voglio dire, io vedo cose e tu ne vedi altre.
> ...


Ipazia va bene così,  in fondo a me non frega nulla se hai compreso il mio discorso o no. Io non impongono mai nulla, discuto e dico la mia. Il mio modo di scrivere se a te sta bene o no, non mi tange ed ovviamente non voglio vincere nulla. Per fortuna qualcuno ha compreso cosa ho scritto.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La mia ha fatto addirittura un doppio salto, comunque
> E' balzata sul secondo  "il", e ha letto poi "nella prima frase". Ah. E ho trovato il "nella prima frase" un nonsenso.
> Son matta


Io compenso immediatamente. 
Anche in quei giochetti dove le parole sono scritte spezzettate e mescolate con consonanti e vocali senza senza, leggo immediatamente il significato. 

Quasi non mi accorgo che sia tutto mescolato. 

E' una cosa a cui ho imparato a fare parecchia attenzione. 
La riporto anche nelle relazioni. 

Probabilmente perchè ho un modo del guardare che va nel quadro generale e lascia lì i particolari. 
Quelli li guardo sempre dopo. 

E' una cosa a cui ho imparato a prestare parecchia attenzione.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Io non voglio essere sola ...


Siamo tutti soli

È quindi siamo tutti in ottima compagnia


----------



## Mat78 (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fortuna??


Skorpio è un iperbole. Stai tranquillo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio è un iperbole. Stai tranquillo


Posso stare tranquillo??


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ipazia va bene così,  in fondo a me non frega nulla se hai compreso il mio discorso o no. Io non impongono mai nulla, discuto e dico la mia. Il mio modo di scrivere se a te sta bene o no, non mi tange ed ovviamente non voglio vincere nulla. *Per fortuna qualcuno ha compreso cosa ho scritto*.



Mat, io ho compreso quel che sostieni. 

Semplicemente non lo condivido. 

Lo accetto. E penso che sia il tuo pensiero. E non lo giudico. 
Ma non è il mio. 

A rovescio, non penso che siccome non condividi quel che scrivo, non mi capisci.
Semplicemente hai un altro pensiero.  

E il tuo modo di scrivere è tuo. Mica lo devi giustificare. 

A me ripetono che sono prolissa. 
E vabbè.
Non è che mi sento messa in discussione per questo. 

G. mi dice che sono una rogna. 
Ma non per questo penso che non mi capisca o non mi accetti per quella che sono. Rogna compresa.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Vero...ma non si è soli a questo mondo e porca  miseria magari a volte vorresti che gli altri di trattassero come tu tratti loro .... spesso invece nemmeno hai la fortuna di sapere come ti trattano davvero e non hai gli strumenti per disporre della tua vita ... il non sapere di essere tradito, per esempio... non è meno grave perché comunque ricevi....
> ...a volte vorresti avere una madre o un padre ..(in senso metaforico )....
> L’essenza di se stessi è solitudine
> E ricorre spesso nei tuoi scritti
> *Io non voglio essere sola *...


Per la miseria...mi fai venir voglia di abbracciarti. 
Spero non ti offenda 
Non è pena o compassione, è tenerezza. 

Pensi davvero che possa esistere qualcuno, all'infuori di te, che ti tratti secondo la tua forma del trattare?

Si incontrano persone che sanno arricchire con il loro modo di trattare, che magari è profondamente diverso dal proprio. Ed è una meraviglia quando accade.
Si incontrano persone che non cambiano nulla con il loro modo del trattare, ed è deludente. In particolare quando si desidera qualcosa da loro. Qualunque cosa. 

Io ho imparato occhi, che nessuno può abbracciarmi come io so abbracciare me stessa. Perchè io mi percorro in ogni angolo di me. E il mio abbraccio è preciso...oserei dire. 

Ma solo quando ho imparato ad abbracciare me stessa sono riuscita a lasciare che qualcuno mi abbracciasse per davvero. E per davvero intendo a modo suo, nel suo modo autentico. Perchè ho imparato la mia forma dell'affidamento. 

Ma siamo soli....non ne avresti tanta paura se lo ignorassi


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io compenso immediatamente.
> Anche in quei giochetti dove le parole sono scritte spezzettate e mescolate con consonanti e vocali senza senza, leggo immediatamente il significato.
> 
> Quasi non mi accorgo che sia tutto mescolato.
> ...


Io ho compensato ma appena incocciata nel  "secondo il" (della frase) sono balzata letteralmente lì. Per poi tornare sulla  "prima frase", che mi e' parsa una specifica inutile.
Con il rorsach ho "lavorato" sulle singole macchie vedendo  (con più o meno fatica) le figure. E poi esprimendo da dove mi partiva l'immagine. Però di fronte al loro insieme (tutte le dieci tavole), a domanda su quelle che mi piacessero di più, la prima risposta istintiva e' stata  "boh... Sono macchie" .
Poi e' subentrato il "queste sono particolarmente carucce". Proprio così  
Quella che mi piaceva meno, era in quanto però meno in grado di stimolare la mia fantasia.

Non so che voglia dire. A sto giro sono comunque curiosa. Mi affascina, ma non sono scevra del tutto da un po' di scetticismo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io ho compensato ma appena incocciata nel  "secondo il" (della frase) sono balzata letteralmente lì. Per poi tornare sulla  "prima frase", che mi e' parsa una specifica inutile.
> Con il rorsach ho "lavorato" sulle singole macchie vedendo  (con più o meno fatica) le figure. E poi esprimendo da dove mi partiva l'immagine. Però di fronte al loro insieme (tutte le dieci tavole), a domanda su quelle che mi piacessero di più, la prima risposta istintiva e' stata  "boh... Sono macchie" .
> Poi e' subentrato il "queste sono particolarmente carucce". Proprio così
> Quella che mi piaceva meno, era in quanto però meno in grado di stimolare la mia fantasia.
> ...


Un po' di scetticismo fa bene.
Se non ci fosse, sarebbe fede cieca. 

Personalmente non amo particolarmente la fede cieca. 

siamo esseri complessi, e il divertimento credo stia proprio nel vagare nella propria complessità


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la miseria...mi fai venir voglia di abbracciarti.
> Spero non ti offenda
> Non è pena o compassione, è tenerezza.
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti, non mi offendo... se poi non è per compassione ancora meglio ...
Ti abbraccio anch’io se vuoi ...mi piace abbracciare...
Mi sento sola da sempre (nel senso piu intimo del termine...perché sono sempre stata circondata da tante persone )...e per questo la solitudine non mi piace .... anzi, mi fa proprio schifo....ma non mi fa paura  , solo non mi piace .... 
La cosa meravigliosa di questo periodo, e che sembra un controsenso , e che più mando a cagare la gente e faccio l’egoista e meno mi sento sola ... 
hahahah


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, non mi offendo... se poi non è per compassione ancora meglio ...
> Ti abbraccio anch’io se vuoi ...mi piace abbracciare...
> Mi sento sola da sempre (nel senso piu intimo del termine...perché sono sempre stata circondata da tante persone )...e per questo la solitudine non mi piace .... anzi, mi fa proprio schifo....ma non mi fa paura  , solo non mi piace ....
> La cosa meravigliosa di questo periodo, e che sembra un controsenso , e che più mando a cagare la gente e faccio l’egoista e meno mi sento sola ...
> hahahah


Io con gli abbracci ho un rapporto...come dire...alterno 
Ma accetto il tuo 

Non pensi che forse essere soli in mezzo a tanto gente non è esattamente solitudine ma isolamento? 

E l'isolamento, sì , è tanto doloroso. Fa perdere la speranza. 

E non pensi che più affermi te stessa (ossia mandi a cagare, come dici, e sei egoista) più sei in buona compagnia di te stessa? 
Ossia fedele a te. E' questa la buona compagnia. 
Essersi fedeli e riconoscere il proprio essere innanzitutto a se stessi. (giusto per non tornare lì ).

Solo che vedi come negativo e cattivo affermare te. Essere te come sei. 
Ma questa è una questione aperta con te. Non col mondo. 

Il mondo, fondamentalmente, tira dritto. E non è indifferenza.
E' proprio uno stato di cose. Se si fermasse ad ogni briciola...non saremmo in questo qui e ora. 
Ci hai mai pensato? 

Tu hai diritto ad un tuo spazio nel mondo, e hai diritto a stabilirlo per diritto naturale. 
Per il semplice motivo che calpesti la terra su cui vivi e respiri l'aria che ti circonda. 

Sono poi i come si afferma se stessi a fare la differenza. 
Con se stessi e di conseguenza con gli altri. 

Ps: non c'è bisogno di mandare a cagare per affermarsi. Basta essere 

EDIT: la compassione mi sta antipatica.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è questo il problema (nascosto) di quella prospettiva
> 
> Che invece qualcosa, sotto sotto.. "si vince"


Mi eri sfuggito 

Sì, vero. 
Ma è nell'affermazione di sè che si colloca il "sotto sotto si vince".


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi eri sfuggito
> 
> Sì, vero.
> Ma è nell'affermazione di sè che si colloca il "sotto sotto si vince".


Si.

Io ad esempio penso al mio "vincere" .. che so che c'è tranquillamente, e lo conosco e riconosco benissimo

E io nella discussione SO che voglio assolutamente "vincere" .. mica mi nascondo dietro a un dito 

 per me "vincere" è "scambiare" con l'altro cose dell'altro.. portare e prendere, senza ansia di alzare la coppa della "ragione"

In effetti.. se parlassi con uno/a che di rimando mi dicesse solamente "hai ragione" "ma quanto hai ragione" "ma quanto quanto hai ragione"...

Sarebbe un "perdere" .. una sonora sconfitta


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sento sola da sempre


Allora ti "senti bene" 

Nel senso che sei come ti senti: sola

Comincia da qui.  Ogni mattina

"Mi sento sola, quindi "mi sento" bene"

È esci fuori a incontrare il "mondo" senza aspettarti ciò che il mondo non può darti ma a prenderti dal mondo quel che ti fa star bene (che non vuol dire affatto "meno sola" .).


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora ti "senti bene"
> 
> Nel senso che sei come ti senti: sola
> 
> ...


È un po’ più complesso di così


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È un po’ più complesso di così


Se parti dal presupposto che "si dovrebbe essere felici, si dovrebbe essere allegri, si dovrebbe si DOVREBBE.."

È MOLTO più complesso non "un po'"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> .
> 
> Io non credo in dio.
> Ho le mie teorie a riguardo.
> ...


Non sei atea, sei neo-pagana. In linea del resto con il tuo segno zodiacale.


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma uno che sopporta una situazione del genere da anni.
> E in più condivide le ferie con l'amante della moglie. Potrà fare una richiesta stupida e fuori luogo??
> Complimenti [emoji41] dimostrate più  sangue freddo di lui.
> Quanti di voi andrebbero in ferie con l'amante del partner a seguito.
> E vi fermate a un misero ricatto ..il problema non è il suo ricatto il suo problema è che non deve cercare scuse per allontanare la moglie.


Giusto. Magari è ancora innamorato, però.


----------



## Lorella (20 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se tuo marito continuava a rompere le scatole all'amante scoperta perché a casa filava tutto liscio.la.controparte ha fatto bene a creargli un po' di casino ... Mi dispiace per te [emoji41]


Allora vuoi ridere? Mio marito non sapeva di essere stato scoperto dal marito di lei. Lei invece lo sapeva......perchè lui le aveva scoperto sul cellulare tutte le deliziose chat. Naturalmente la minacciava in continuazione di spifferare tutto se la cosa non fosse finita immediatamente. Siccome lei non voleva che finisse, continuava a fare come se niente fosse, portando il marito all'esasperazione. 
Dico: posso anche capire il desiderio di vendetta e l'odio nei confronti di mio marito, sentimenti più che naturali.....allora se proprio vuoi fare il giustiziere della notte, tira fuori le palle e vai ad affrontare il nemico. Minaccialo, piazzagli un bel pugno in faccia, fai qualcosa.....ma andare a sconvolgere l'esistenza ad un'altra persona ignara e che non c'entra niente, è proprio una gran bastardata, che non cambia le cose e rischia di distruggere un'altra famiglia. Allora se vendetta dev'esserci, che sia mirata ai colpevoli. Ovviamente io parlo così perchè sono la parte lesa e so che molti invece giustificano questi comportamenti.


----------



## alberto15 (20 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> ma andare a sconvolgere l'esistenza ad un'altra persona ignara e che non c'entra niente, è proprio una gran bastardata, che non cambia le cose e rischia di distruggere un'altra famiglia. Allora se vendetta dev'esserci, che sia mirata ai colpevoli. Ovviamente io parlo così perchè sono la parte lesa e so che molti invece giustificano questi comportamenti.


pure io sono parte lesa e concordo con te. Dirlo all'unico coniuge ignaro dei 4 e' una bastardata che il tradito non deve commettere l'errore di fare se non altro per non abbassarsi al livello degli altri 2.

p.s. la vendetta a cosa serve? A causare dell'ulteriore dolore? mah non capisco


----------



## Lorella (20 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> pure io sono parte lesa e concordo con te. Dirlo all'unico coniuge ignaro dei 4 e' una bastardata che il tradito non deve commettere l'errore di fare se non altro per non abbassarsi al livello degli altri 2.
> 
> p.s. la vendetta a cosa serve? A causare dell'ulteriore dolore? mah non capisco


Forse gli dà soddisfazione il fatto di aver danneggiato il rivale....boh! Non si pongono minimamente il problema dell'altra persona. Come schiacciasassi vanno dritto alla meta, l'importante è placare il proprio desiderio di vendetta. Chi se ne frega degli altri?


----------



## alberto15 (20 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Forse gli dà soddisfazione il fatto di aver danneggiato il rivale....boh! Non si pongono minimamente il problema dell'altra persona. Come schiacciasassi vanno dritto alla meta, l'importante è placare il proprio desiderio di vendetta. Chi se ne frega degli altri?


male, molto male. Io, ad esempio non ho alcun desiderio di vedetta. L'amante mi sta sulle palle, peraltro. Mi pare normale no? Non ce' che ci andrei a cena


----------



## Lorella (20 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> male, molto male. Io, ad esempio non ho alcun desiderio di vedetta. L'amante mi sta sulle palle, peraltro. Mi pare normale no? Non ce' che ci andrei a cena


:up:


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo diciamo?
> 
> Dugongo, l'hai già capito.
> Tua moglie ha fatto schifo.
> ...


Ieri dopo il lavoro stavo leggendo e riflettendo sui vostri interventi e devo dire che questo mi aveva colpito molto e fatto riflettere forse più di tutti . Ero assorto in queste riflessioni quando suona il campanello : erano loro due che volevano parlarmi . Entrati e giù con banali motivazioni e poi tante scuse . Io abito nella villetta dei miei che sono deceduti , il piano terra e' rialzato di circa 1,5 mt . Mentre lui parlava mi e' montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà che casini , però è stato bellissimo vedere il terrore nei suoi occhi , sono alto 1,85 e faccio triathlon da vent'anni .Poi ho preso lei per un braccio e L ho accompagnata alla porta . L ha aiutato ad alzarsi in giardino e li ho guardati mentre uscivano assieme da casa mia.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ieri dopo il lavoro stavo leggendo e riflettendo sui vostri interventi e devo dire che questo mi aveva colpito molto e fatto riflettere forse più di tutti . Ero assorto in queste riflessioni quando suona il campanello : erano loro due che volevano parlarmi . Entrati e giù con banali motivazioni e poi scuse . Io abito nella villetta dei miei che sono deceduti , il piano terra e' rialzato di circa 1,5 mt , mentre lui parlava mi e montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà ch era casini , però è stato bellissimo vedere il suo terrore negli occhi , sono alto 1,85 e faccio triathlon da vent'anni .Poi ho preso lei per un braccio e L ho accompagnata alla porta . L ha aiutato ad alzarsi in giardino e li ho guardati mentre uscivano assieme .


Ho capito ben poco. Ma non si erano lasciati? E lui cos'è venuto a fare a casa tua? Lei non ha detto di aver scelto te? Perché sono usciti insieme?


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho capito ben poco. Ma non si erano lasciati? E lui cos'è venuto a fare a casa tua? Lei non ha detto di aver scelto te? Perché sono usciti insieme?


Io me se sono andato da casa . Lei ha detto a lui della mia richiesta e dopo il lavoro sono venuti a parlarmi facendo leva sull affetto che ho per la moglie di lui , affetto nel senso voler bene in modo amicale . Se ne sono andati assieme dal mio giardino , non via asssieme per un futuro


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ieri dopo il lavoro stavo leggendo e riflettendo sui vostri interventi e devo dire che questo mi aveva colpito molto e fatto riflettere forse più di tutti . Ero assorto in queste riflessioni quando suona il campanello : erano loro due che volevano parlarmi . Entrati e giù con banali motivazioni e poi scuse . Io abito nella villetta dei miei che sono deceduti , il piano terra e' rialzato di circa 1,5 mt , mentre lui parlava mi e montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà che casini , però è stato bellissimo vedere il suo terrore negli occhi , sono alto 1,85 e faccio triathlon da vent'anni .Poi ho preso lei per un braccio e L ho accompagnata alla porta . L ha aiutato ad alzarsi in giardino e li ho guardati mentre uscivano assieme .


Finalmente Dugo.
Evvai , che ora starai meglio e tua moglie ti rispetterà!
Scusa....ma di che ti volevano parlare?


----------



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2018)

Tua figlia ha saputo qualcosa?


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Io me se sono andato da casa . Lei ha detto a lui della mia richiesta e dopo il lavoro sono venuti a parlarmi facendo leva sull affetto che ho per la moglie di lui , affetto nel senso voler bene in modo amicale . Se ne sono andati assieme dal mio giardino , non via asssieme per un futuro


Ti avevano proprio preso per un "bunom"....


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Finalmente Dugo.
> Evvai , che ora starai meglio e tua moglie ti rispetterà!
> Scusa....ma di che ti volevano parlare?


di quanta sofferenza avrei portato nella vita della moglie del suo amante, mia amica e bravissima donna. che l errore grande fatto da loro e di cui si pentono non viene cancellato da questo errore ma si sommano ( cit.)


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Tua figlia ha saputo qualcosa?


per ora no


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ti avevano proprio preso per un "bunom"....


colpa mia


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Finalmente Dugo.
> Evvai , che ora starai meglio e tua moglie ti rispetterà!
> Scusa....ma di che ti volevano parlare?


Mia moglie è morta 4 anni fa. Ora c' è una donna che ha il suo nome.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> di quanta sofferenza avrei portato nella vita della moglie del suo amante, mia amica e bravissima donna. che l errore grande fatto da loro e di cui si pentono non viene cancellato da questo errore ma si sommano ( cit.)


Ah....l'hai capito. Vedi però che tua moglie ti aveva preso sul serio. Certo però, che anche lui ha avuto un bel coraggio a presentarsi! Che cazzo pretendeva : di farti la paternale? Sai ,confido nella tua bontà e comprensione: non mi rovinare....continua a far finta di non vedere....ekkekkazzz c'è un limite a tutto !!!
Comunque spero che tu l'abbia cancellato definitivamente.
Se ho ben capito ora sei nella villetta dei tuoi. Quindi attendi che tua moglie ti rivendichi a casa. Quindi vostra figlia dovrebbe aver capito qualcosa....


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Mia moglie è morta 4 anni fa. Ora c' è una donna che ha il suo nome.


Mi son perso qualcosa.....eppure ho letto tutti gli interventi!


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....l'hai capito. Vedi però che tua moglie ti aveva preso sul serio. Certo però, che anche lui ha avuto un bel coraggio a presentarsi! Che cazzo pretendeva : di farti la paternale? Sai ,confido nella tua bontà e comprensione: non mi rovinare....continua a far finta di non vedere....ekkekkazzz c'è un limite a tutto !!!
> Comunque spero che tu l'abbia cancellato definitivamente.
> Se ho ben capito ora sei nella villetta dei tuoi. Quindi attendi che tua moglie ti rivendichi a casa. Quindi vostra figlia dovrebbe aver capito qualcosa....


Io questa cosa che i figli non debbano sapere di chi sia la responsabilità per la fine di un matrimonio non la capirò mai .... 
Si raccoglie quello che si semina ....
Io gli atti di eroismo che prevedono di non svelare ...non riesco a comprenderli ....


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mi son perso qualcosa.....eppure ho letto tutti gli interventi!


è un modo di dire, 4 anni fa iniziò a tradirmi e mi rendo conto che da allora è come se fosse morta.....o forse sono morto un po' io...ecco forse è questa seconda ipotesi, lei per anni è stata benissimo, mentre io morivo giorno per giorno.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Io questa cosa che i figli non debbano sapere di chi sia la responsabilità per la fine di un matrimonio non la capirò mai ....
> Si raccoglie quello che si semina ....
> Io gli atti di eroismo che prevedono di non svelare ...non riesco a comprenderli ....


Per il motivo che se già un universo e' distrutto (talvolta entrambi) magari non è il massimo della vita andare a distruggerne un altro a chi non ha colpa.
Se poi l'altro e' persino tuo figlio...


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per il motivo che se già un universo e' distrutto (talvolta entrambi) magari non è il massimo della vita andare a distruggerne un altro a chi non ha colpa.


L’universo dei figli  e’ distrutto con la separazione .... il resto , le motivazioni, fanno capire come funziona la vita .... 
questo non vuol dire creare battaglie e metterli in mezzo..ma dire “ho lasciato mamma perché mi ha tradito..” ... lo preferisco a “Avevamo vedute diverse..” ... Alla distruzione degli universi si doveva pensare prima ....


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> è un modo di dire, 4 anni fa iniziò a tradirmi e mi rendo conto che da allora è come se fosse morta.....o forse sono morto un po' io...ecco forse è questa seconda ipotesi, lei per anni è stata benissimo, mentre io morivo giorno per giorno.


Si, questa metafora del lutto la trovo molto azzeccata... è la stessa sensazione che ho provato io....
Vedovanza


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> L’universo dei figli  e’ distrutto con la separazione .... il resto , le motivazioni, fanno capire come funziona la vita ....
> questo non vuol dire creare battaglie e metterli in mezzo..ma dire “ho lasciato mamma perché mi ha tradito..” ... lo preferisco a “Avevamo vedute diverse..” ... Alla distruzione degli universi si doveva pensare prima ....


hai ragione, senza entrare nei dettagli le dirò cosa è successo: m ha tradito. E' formazione alla vita anche questo: ora convive , sono giovani e innamorati, ma è giusto che sappia cosa può succedere.....e non solo agli altri.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> L’universo dei figli  e’ distrutto con la separazione .... il resto , le motivazioni, fanno capire come funziona la vita ....
> questo non vuol dire creare battaglie e metterli in mezzo..ma dire “ho lasciato mamma perché mi ha tradito..” ... lo preferisco a “Avevamo vedute diverse..” ... Alla distruzione degli universi si doveva pensare prima ....


No. Che l'universo dei figli sia distrutto dalla separazione dei genitori e' la scusa per non separarsi.

I figli hanno diritto ad ENTRAMBI i genitori. Mai sentito parlare di sindrome da alienazione parentale?


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> è un modo di dire, 4 anni fa iniziò a tradirmi e mi rendo conto che da allora è come se fosse morta.....o forse sono morto un po' io...ecco forse è questa seconda ipotesi, lei per anni è stata benissimo, mentre io morivo giorno per giorno.


Ah... scusa.....pensavo di aver a che fare con un Norman Bates qualunque.....
Tu eri morto; ora forse potrai rinascere...
Lei invece è bella viva e vegeta!  Coraggio il peggio è passato.
In un intervento precedente,in modo ironico, ma nemmeno poi tanto,osservavo che di fatto il peggio fosse passato: relazione con amante terminata,figlia laureata,moglie guarita e ritornata all'ovile ....ti avrei quasi capito che, nel tuo percorso, l'ipotesi di riunire la famiglia, per quelle che sono le tue corde, ci stesse.
Ma presentarsi a casa con l'amante (ex?!)... Questa le batte tutte....No!! Tu non sei il padre di loro due! Non possono pretendere l'interlocuzione alla pari...Questo ti dovrebbe, se ve ne fosse ancora il bisogno, far ulteriormente pensare ...


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Che l'universo dei figli sia distrutto dalla separazione dei genitori e' la scusa per non separarsi.
> 
> I figli hanno diritto ad ENTRAMBI i genitori. Mai sentito parlare di sindrome da alienazione parentale?


Quindi bisogna mentire ai figli per salvaguardare chi ha messo se stesso prima di tutti? È così penalizzare se stessi ... perché se tu genitore 1 non fossi stato tradito dai genitore 2, non l’avresti lasciato ...e invece ti prendi anche una parte della colpa ? 
Chi ha tradito poi spiegherà che non amava più la mamma/papà  ...o che ha sbagliato, ma continuerà ad amare loro .... è così dira anche  il tradito .... 
secondo me


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna mentire ai figli per salvaguardare chi ha messo se stesso prima di tutti? È così penalizzare se stessi ... perché se tu genitore 1 non fossi stato tradito dai genitore 2, non l’avresti lasciato ...e invece ti prendi anche una parte della colpa ?
> Chi ha tradito poi spiegherà che non amava più la mamma/papà  ...o che ha sbagliato, ma continuerà ad amare loro .... è così dira anche  il tradito ....
> secondo me


Concordo,ma dipende naturalmente dall'età dei figli.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna mentire ai figli per salvaguardare chi ha messo se stesso prima di tutti? È così penalizzare se stessi ... perché se tu genitore 1 non fossi stato tradito dai genitore 2, non l’avresti lasciato ...e invece ti prendi anche una parte della colpa ?
> Chi ha tradito poi spiegherà che non amava più la mamma/papà  ...o che ha sbagliato, ma continuerà ad amare loro .... è così dira anche  il tradito ....
> secondo me


Che ti devo dire? Puoi anche scegliere di distruggere l'universo di tuo figlio  .

Edit: e' sbagliato dare la colpa ad un genitore. Poi in mezzo alla teoria sta tanta e varia umanità.
Non è che davanti a mio figlio mi metto a fare i sorrisi al padre, per intenderci.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire? Puoi anche scegliere di distruggere l'universo di tuo figlio


Ah, io.... ?!? (In senso figurato) 
Hahaha 
Questa è bella ...


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, io.... ?!?


Tu. Se vai a dirgli che ci si separa per colpa del papà che ha fatto questo e quest'altro. Oh. Non lo dico io. Lo dicono fior di psicologi e psichiatri.


----------



## Mariben (21 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono scuse.
> *Per allontanarsi da chi si ama bisogna arrivare a provare odio.
> *
> Ed è quello che sta perseguendo Dugongo.
> ...





occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna mentire ai figli per salvaguardare chi ha messo se stesso prima di tutti? È così penalizzare se stessi ... perché se tu genitore 1 non fossi stato tradito dai genitore 2, non l’avresti lasciato ...e invece ti prendi anche una parte della colpa ?
> Chi ha tradito poi spiegherà che non amava più la mamma/papà  ...o che ha sbagliato, ma continuerà ad amare loro .... è così dira anche  il tradito ....
> secondo me


Non mentire  omettere cose che non riguardano loro ma la coppia


----------



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2018)

Da quando sei fuori casa?


----------



## insane (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Mentre lui parlava mi e' montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà che casini


Non serve una frattura per beccarsi una denuncia, spera che non lo faccia


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non serve una frattura per beccarsi una denuncia, spera che non lo faccia


Si vabbè.....è inciampato sulle scale.....A meno che la moglie testimoni contro il marito (che non può per legge) per ovvi motivi...


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si vabbè.....è inciampato sulle scale.....A meno che la moglie testimoni contro il marito (che non può per legge) per ovvi motivi...


E se nn vuole che sua moglie sappia.....sarebbe difficile a quel punto non dirlo...poi faccia come vuole. Se vuole la guerra totale , dopo quello che han fatto, non ho problemi a distruggergli la famiglia: ha una moglie e due figli uno di 20 e una di 11 da salvaguardare...poi che scelga lui....per me storia finita, con lui, con mia moglie appena iniziata.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Allora vuoi ridere? Mio marito non sapeva di essere stato scoperto dal marito di lei. Lei invece lo sapeva......perchè lui le aveva scoperto sul cellulare tutte le deliziose chat. Naturalmente la minacciava in continuazione di spifferare tutto se la cosa non fosse finita immediatamente. Siccome lei non voleva che finisse, continuava a fare come se niente fosse, portando il marito all'esasperazione.
> Dico: posso anche capire il desiderio di vendetta e l'odio nei confronti di mio marito, sentimenti più che naturali.....allora se proprio vuoi fare il giustiziere della notte, tira fuori le palle e vai ad affrontare il nemico. Minaccialo, piazzagli un bel pugno in faccia, fai qualcosa.....ma andare a sconvolgere l'esistenza ad un'altra persona ignara e che non c'entra niente, è proprio una gran bastardata, che non cambia le cose e rischia di distruggere un'altra famiglia. Allora se vendetta dev'esserci, che sia mirata ai colpevoli. Ovviamente io parlo così perchè sono la parte lesa e so che molti invece giustificano questi comportamenti.


Se avesse gonfiato di botte tuo marito comunque avresti scoperto tutto .[emoji22]


----------



## oriente70 (21 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non serve una frattura per beccarsi una denuncia, spera che non lo faccia


E chi testimonia ?? 
Lei[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..


----------



## void (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> E se nn vuole che sua moglie sappia.....sarebbe difficile a quel punto non dirlo...poi faccia come vuole. Se vuole la guerra totale , dopo quello che han fatto, non ho problemi a distruggergli la famiglia: ha una moglie e due figli uno di 20 e una di 11 da salvaguardare...poi che scelga lui....per me storia finita, con lui, con mia moglie appena iniziata.


Non avrebbe senso denunciarti. Sarebbe come confessare. 
Respira, riacquista lucidità. Lascia che il dolore fluisca e smetta di alimentare la rabbia.
Per tua figlia, rifletti bene. Se la ami, e non ho dubbi al riguardo, risparmiale un dolore. È grande e capirà da sola quello che è successo.  Ma cerca di risparmargli il più possibile. Non per tua moglie, ma per proteggere lei. Certe immagini ci cambiano. Non sempre in meglio.
Abbi cura di te.


----------



## Vera (21 Luglio 2018)

Io sinceramente non capisco... Hai taciuto per anni poi, una volta che la loro storia era conclusa, hai voluto mettere su tutto sto casino? A che pro? Se è per vendetta sei tu il poveretto. Facevi più la parte dell'Uomo se prendevi su e andavi quando hai scoperto la tresca.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> E se nn vuole che sua moglie sappia.....sarebbe difficile a quel punto non dirlo...poi faccia come vuole. Se vuole la guerra totale , dopo quello che han fatto, non ho problemi a distruggergli la famiglia: ha una moglie e due figli uno di 20 e una di 11 da salvaguardare...poi che scelga lui....per me storia finita, con lui, con mia moglie appena iniziata.


Avrai sui cinquantacinque....alto, in forma fisicamente, casa tua (dei tuoi ereditata) : ma guardati in giro , che male che vada troverai una sempre meglio di tua moglie. Che quando sarai (non te lo auguro,ma è nell'ordine delle cose) tra molti anni in un letto, ti vedresti accudito da tua moglie?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Avrai sui cinquantacinque....alto, in forma fisicamente, casa tua (dei tuoi ereditata) : ma guardati in giro , che male che vada troverai una sempre meglio di tua moglie. Che quando sarai (non te lo auguro,ma è nell'ordine delle cose) tra molti anni in un letto, ti vedresti accudito da tua moglie?


Al peggio non c'è mai fine [emoji22]. 
Ma trovare una meglio della moglie dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice.


----------



## insane (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si vabbè.....è inciampato sulle scale.....A meno che la moglie testimoni contro il marito (che non può per legge) per ovvi motivi...


In effetti ho proiettato la cosa sulla planimetria di casa mia, dove se dovessi buttare uno dalla finestra forse i vicini se ne accorgerebbero


----------



## Mat78 (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, io.... ?!? (In senso figurato)
> Hahaha
> Questa è bella ...


Lascia stare, tempo perso. Anche io lo dissi mesi fa e passai per un mostro. Bisogna prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, ma a quanto pare non funziona così.  Bisogna sempre scaricare la colpa a qualcun altro o a qualche altra ragione.  Ovviamente ai miei figli, ho raccontato tutto.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ieri dopo il lavoro stavo leggendo e riflettendo sui vostri interventi e devo dire che questo mi aveva colpito molto e fatto riflettere forse più di tutti . Ero assorto in queste riflessioni quando suona il campanello : erano loro due che volevano parlarmi . Entrati e giù con banali motivazioni e poi tante scuse . Io abito nella villetta dei miei che sono deceduti , il piano terra e' rialzato di circa 1,5 mt . Mentre lui parlava mi e' montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà che casini , però è stato bellissimo vedere il terrore nei suoi occhi , sono alto 1,85 e faccio triathlon da vent'anni .Poi ho preso lei per un braccio e L ho accompagnata alla porta . L ha aiutato ad alzarsi in giardino e li ho guardati mentre uscivano assieme da casa mia.


già questa è una reazione più comprensibile


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> già questa è una reazione più comprensibile


È umana....


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2018)

è anche legalmente sostenibile, perchè l'aver agito in stato d'ira indotta dal comportamento ingiusto altrui rientra tra le attenuanti previste dal codice penale.

detto questo, considerato che il tipo non farà mai causa a dugongo, a sto punto non vedo altro esito per questa storia che una separazione che auguro a dugongo sia consensuale, non foss'altro che per ragioni economiche e di stress.


----------



## Mariben (21 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non mentire  omettere cose che non riguardano loro ma la coppia





Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare, tempo perso. Anche io lo dissi mesi fa e passai per un mostro. Bisogna prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, ma a quanto pare non funziona così.  Bisogna sempre scaricare la colpa a qualcun altro o a qualche altra ragione.  Ovviamente ai miei figli, ho raccontato tutto.


Anch'io l ho detto ai miei figli ma l ho detto IO mio marito non si sarebbe mai sognato di fare la spia , di vendicarsi di me usando loro
A parte che avevano tutti 30 anni e dintorni..


----------



## Annina123 (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu. Se vai a dirgli che ci si separa per colpa del papà che ha fatto questo e quest'altro. Oh. Non lo dico io. Lo dicono fior di psicologi e psichiatri.


Sono d accordo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono scuse.
> *Per allontanarsi da chi si ama bisogna arrivare a provare odio.
> *
> Ed è quello che sta perseguendo Dugongo.
> ...


Si può anche provare disgusto.
Ma lo si prova se si è diversi, non se si ha scelto di essere diversamente egoisti.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare, tempo perso. Anche io lo dissi mesi fa e passai per un mostro. Bisogna prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, ma a quanto pare non funziona così.  Bisogna sempre scaricare la colpa a qualcun altro o a qualche altra ragione.  Ovviamente ai miei figli, ho raccontato tutto.


Non lo faccio, perché con tutto che non lo sopporto sono fatti tuoi e non del forum.
Ma volevo darti rosso.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> è un modo di dire, 4 anni fa iniziò a tradirmi e mi rendo conto che da allora è come se fosse morta.....o forse sono morto un po' io...ecco forse è questa seconda ipotesi, lei per anni è stata benissimo, *mentre io morivo giorno per giorno.*


Ecco ... questo lo capisco benissimo ... io sto "morendo" lentamente da dieci anni ...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non serve una frattura per beccarsi una denuncia, spera che non lo faccia


Ma ti pare che uno nella sua situazione andrebbe a denunciare il marito dell'(ex)amante ???

Maddai !!!


----------



## Mat78 (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo faccio, perché con tutto che non lo sopporto sono fatti tuoi e non del forum.
> Ma volevo darti rosso.


Ora vado a strapparmi le vesti per il tuo rosso. Comunque non stavo rispondendo a te ma ad occhitristi. Che tu non lo faccia è anche in questo caso solo fatti tuoi e non del forum.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Anch'io l ho detto ai miei figli ma l ho detto IO mio marito non si sarebbe mai sognato di fare la spia , di vendicarsi di me usando loro
> A parte che avevano tutti 30 anni e dintorni..


Quello che non comprendi è che non è una vendetta ma semplicemente mettetere le cose al posto giusto. I figli fanno parte della famiglia e sono anche loro la parte lesa e subiscono le scelte ( non errori ma scelte ) altrui, quindi devono sapere i veri motivi.  Bisogna prendersi  le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Foglia (21 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora vado a strapparmi le vesti per il tuo rosso. Comunque non stavo rispondendo a te ma ad occhitristi. Che tu non lo faccia è anche in questo caso solo fatti tuoi e non del forum.


No. Dicevo che non sono fatti del forum in quanto non hai scritto niente da essere moderato. Ragione per cui non strapparti le vesti per un rosso che non ti ho dato. E sappi che capisco che in un momento di rabbia uno possa sbottare anche davanti ai figli, e gli possa scappare qualcosa.
Ma che uno a freddo venga pure a dirlo vantandosi, lo trovo inqualificabile. E lo dico.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Dicevo che non sono fatti del forum in quanto non hai scritto niente da essere moderato. Ragione per cui non strapparti le vesti per un rosso che non ti ho dato. E sappi che capisco che in un momento di rabbia uno possa sbottare anche davanti ai figli, e gli possa scappare qualcosa.
> Ma che uno a freddo venga pure a dirlo vantandosi, lo trovo inqualificabile. E lo dico.


Chi si è vantato?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Luglio 2018)

Ma perché non si può dire ai figli cosa è successo??
Mica si ammazza qualcuno ??
Basta solo trovare il mento giusto e le parole giuste.
Quando 2 non si amano più mica è una tragedia .


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

Non equivocate la nostra storia matrimoniale e' chiusa . Mi domandavo come si starà sentendo , quando si è allontanata stava zoppicando , lo fa solo quando e' stanca o sotto stress , una conseguenza dell ischemia . Allora quando ne fu colpita era paralizzata la parte destra : braccio mano e gamba . Con tanta fisioterapia e poi a casa con tanta costanza si è ripresa . Non è un ripensare a lei con nostalgia , oramai la detesto , però è quel senso di incompiuto quel senso di non aver ultimato un lavoro o come quando esco di casa senza aver rifatto il letto


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non equivocate la nostra storia matrimoniale e' chiusa . Mi domandavo come si starà sentendo , quando si è allontanata stava zoppicando , lo fa solo quando e' stanca o sotto stress , una conseguenza dell ischemia . Allora quando ne fu colpita era paralizzata la parte destra : braccio mano e gamba . Con tanta fisioterapia e poi a casa con tanta costanza si è ripresa . Non è un ripensare a lei con nostalgia , oramai la detesto , però è quel senso di incompiuto quel senso di non aver ultimato un lavoro o come quando esco di casa senza aver rifatto il letto


È il senso di fallimento che caratterizza la fine dei matrimoni ....
Credo


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quello che non comprendi è che non è una vendetta ma semplicemente mettetere le cose al posto giusto. I figli fanno parte della famiglia e sono anche loro la parte lesa e subiscono le scelte ( non errori ma scelte ) altrui, quindi devono sapere i veri motivi.  Bisogna prendersi  le proprie responsabilità.
> 
> Ma si può anche avere il pudore di non dirlo, anche se il figlio ha trent'anni. Dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno. I figli non è necessario sappiano delle dinamiche di coppia; purtroppo subiscono le scelte ,ma anche gli errori dei genitori in tutti i sensi, e questo è  nell'ordine delle cose.
> Così come non ha senso caricare di giustificazioni un bambino di otto anni mettendo in cattiva luce l'altro genitore; allo stesso modo , trovo al limite giusto dire la verità ad un figlio adulto,non unilateralmente , ma solo dopo una sua richiesta di eventuali spiegazioni. Che certe cose si capiscono anche senza dirle.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non equivocate la nostra storia matrimoniale e' chiusa . Mi domandavo come si starà sentendo , quando si è allontanata stava zoppicando , lo fa solo quando e' stanca o sotto stress , una conseguenza dell ischemia . Allora quando ne fu colpita era paralizzata la parte destra : braccio mano e gamba . Con tanta fisioterapia e poi a casa con tanta costanza si è ripresa . Non è un ripensare a lei con nostalgia , oramai la detesto , però è quel senso di incompiuto quel senso di non aver ultimato un lavoro o come quando esco di casa senza aver rifatto il letto


Si,va be', ma adesso non mi fare il giustiziere, che non voglio trovarti nella cronaca nera nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mat78 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quello che non comprendi è che non è una vendetta ma semplicemente mettetere le cose al posto giusto. I figli fanno parte della famiglia e sono anche loro la parte lesa e subiscono le scelte ( non errori ma scelte ) altrui, quindi devono sapere i veri motivi.  Bisogna prendersi  le proprie responsabilità.
> ...


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mat78 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quello che non comprendi è che non è una vendetta ma semplicemente mettetere le cose al posto giusto. I figli fanno parte della famiglia e sono anche loro la parte lesa e subiscono le scelte ( non errori ma scelte ) altrui, quindi devono sapere i veri motivi.  Bisogna prendersi  le proprie responsabilità.
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ieri dopo il lavoro stavo leggendo e riflettendo sui vostri interventi e devo dire che questo mi aveva colpito molto e fatto riflettere forse più di tutti . Ero assorto in queste riflessioni quando suona il campanello : erano loro due che volevano parlarmi . Entrati e giù con banali motivazioni e poi tante scuse . Io abito nella villetta dei miei che sono deceduti , il piano terra e' rialzato di circa 1,5 mt . Mentre lui parlava mi e' montata una rabbia indescrivibile , allora ho aperto la porta finestra che da sul balcone , L ho preso e scaraventato in giardino . Per fortuna non si è rotto nulla , altrimenti chissà che casini , però è stato bellissimo vedere il terrore nei suoi occhi , sono alto 1,85 e faccio triathlon da vent'anni .Poi ho preso lei per un braccio e L ho accompagnata alla porta . L ha aiutato ad alzarsi in giardino e li ho guardati mentre uscivano assieme da casa mia.


Come tu senti adesso?

Ti va di descriverlo anche a beneficio di tutti quelli che hanno ancora la rabbia addosso e il "piede caldo"? (Per il calcio in culo non abbastanza efficacemente dato)

Sarebbe interessante tu descrivessi il benessere che provi .. ove vi sia


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si,va be', ma adesso non mi fare il giustiziere, che non voglio trovarti nella cronaca nera nei prossimi giorni.


?? Ma che giustiziere? Intendo lei si prenderà cura di lei ? Come ho fatto io quest' anno , poi penso che si potrà arrangiare da sola .


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come tu senti adesso?
> 
> Ti va di descriverlo anche a beneficio di tutti quelli che hanno ancora la rabbia addosso e il "piede caldo"? (Per il calcio in culo non abbastanza efficacemente dato)
> 
> Sarebbe interessante tu descrivessi il benessere che provi .. ove vi sia


Molto bene un senso di stare bene di avere fatto la cosa giusta dopo tanto tempo . L unica nota negativa e' che lei si accudisca da sola in modo scrupoloso .


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Molto bene un senso di stare bene di avere fatto la cosa giusta dopo tanto tempo . L unica nota negativa e' che lei si accudisca da sola in modo scrupoloso .


Ancora pensi alla cura per lei ...
Credo tu sia una gran brava persona


----------



## Skorpio (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> che lei si accudisca da sola in modo scrupoloso .


Perché non dovrebbe?

Ha pure ingaggiato l'ex x venire a twntare di convincerti

A me pare se la cavi bene, no?


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il bambino non deve pensare sia colpa sua ....
> ...


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non dovrebbe?
> 
> Ha pure ingaggiato l'ex x venire a twntare di convincerti
> 
> A me pare se la cavi bene, no?


ha problemi di salute in parte superati ma comunque vanno curati . ogni mattina ha ginnastica riabilitativa e di mantenimento, poi deve prendere degli antiepiletici oltre al diabete


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il bambino non deve pensare sia colpa sua ....
> ...


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ancora pensi alla cura per lei ...
> Credo tu sia una gran brava persona


Alla fine hanno ragione chi dice che se sono stato qui è perchè ci volevo stare, non ha senso che io faccia la vittima. Schiena diritta, pensieri puliti e positivi e ricominciare


----------



## dugongo (21 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ancora pensi alla cura per lei ...
> Credo tu sia una gran brava persona


ma è Dori Ghezzi quella nella foto del tuo profilo?


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> ?? Ma che giustiziere? Intendo lei si prenderà cura di lei ? Come ho fatto io quest' anno , poi penso che si potrà arrangiare da sola .


Non è solo il senso del dovere ,a farti parlare così ; e si capisce!


----------



## Skorpio (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> ha problemi di salute in parte superati ma comunque vanno curati . ogni mattina ha ginnastica riabilitativa e di mantenimento, poi deve prendere degli antiepiletici oltre al diabete


Beh.. ci penseranno i Dottori, chi meglio di loro

Io fossi in te dormirei tra 20 cuscini, da questo punto di vista.. 

Non vi è più alcun motivo per non godere appieno di questo bellissino momento!


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> ma è Dori Ghezzi quella nella foto del tuo profilo?


Charlize Theron


----------



## Mariben (22 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quello che non comprendi è che non è una vendetta ma semplicemente mettetere le cose al posto giusto. I figli fanno parte della famiglia e sono anche loro la parte lesa e subiscono le scelte ( non errori ma scelte ) altrui, quindi devono sapere i veri motivi.  Bisogna prendersi  le proprie responsabilità.


I tuoi figli come hanno preso le tue rivelazioni, ma sopratutto che rapporto hanno con la madre ora?
Io sono e sarò sempre convinta che se c'è qualcuno che deve affrontare le proprie responsabilità , anche nei confronti dei figli è chi ha " scelto" non chi ha " subito".Non per parare il  ma proprio per quel che affermi tu
Io ho sbagliato?/io spiego .
Che a dirla tutta ci sono cose ben più gravi che sanciscono la fine del sodalizio di coppia e a volte riguardano proprio i figli
Io ad esempio ho realizzato che ero sola proprio grazie a una crisi pesante di uno dei nostri figli con il quale il padre è sempre stato in conflitto.(incompatibilità caratteriale) Sola a combattere contro certi mostri , sola e costretta a giustificare la mia volontà di lottare contro quei mostri.
Tacciata di debolezza ( siete uguali voi due )
No non ho mai perdonato a mio marito ( suo padre) la sua assenza ma mai mi sono sognata di spiegare a lui (quel figlio)la vera ragione del mio allontanamento da suo padre . Altro che corna  che riguardano la coppia e non la famiglia.
Loro , i figli, hanno sempre diritto a non perdere la stima dei genitori e le nostre dinamiche di coppia sono e devono rimanere nostre. 
Per il resto... Io ho tradito il loro padre ma sono rimasta fedele a loro e credimi lo sanno....


----------



## stany (22 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> I tuoi figli come hanno preso le tue rivelazioni, ma sopratutto che rapporto hanno con la madre ora?
> Io sono e sarò sempre convinta che se c'è qualcuno che deve affrontare le proprie responsabilità , anche nei confronti dei figli è chi ha " scelto" non chi ha " subito".Non per parare il  ma proprio per quel che affermi tu
> Io ho sbagliato?/io spiego .
> Che a dirla tutta ci sono cose ben più gravi che sanciscono la fine del sodalizio di coppia e a volte riguardano proprio i figli
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> I tuoi figli come hanno preso le tue rivelazioni, ma sopratutto che rapporto hanno con la madre ora?
> Io sono e sarò sempre convinta che se c'è qualcuno che deve affrontare le proprie responsabilità , anche nei confronti dei figli è chi ha " scelto" non chi ha " subito".Non per parare il  ma proprio per quel che affermi tu
> Io ho sbagliato?/io spiego .
> Che a dirla tutta ci sono cose ben più gravi che sanciscono la fine del sodalizio di coppia e a volte riguardano proprio i figli
> ...


Posto che ogni situazione andrebbe vista di volta in volta....ma I bimbi non sono stupidi ... 
io sono purtroppo allergica alle menzogne ... la verità fornisce gli strumenti per capire ...
Prendiamo il mio caso. Io ho un marito simpaticone coi figli ... io ho sempre cercato di fornire le linee guida , lui li ha sempre visto poco per via del suo lavoro (è più recentemente dell’amanfe)...e quando c’era erano regali e tanti si ...
Se lui avesse deciso di andarsene per non rinunciare all’amante ... avrei dovuto dare la spiegazione agghiacciante : “papà e mamma non si vogliono più bene....e quindi si lasciano....ma continueranno ad amarvi?” 
Nel mio caso avrei innescato questo pensiero “la mamma cattiva ha cacciato il papà buono ...che importa se non si amavano più...dovevano stare con noi lo stesso ...”

Dire la verità non significa dire che il padre non scopava più mamma (come ho letto da qualche parte qui ).... ma dire : papà se ne va perché si è innamorato di un’altra donna..
Fa soffrire? Si..ma spiega ..non è colpa dei bimbi, non è colpa di mamma ...è successo....


----------



## Mat78 (22 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> I tuoi figli come hanno preso le tue rivelazioni, ma sopratutto che rapporto hanno con la madre ora?
> Io sono e sarò sempre convinta che se c'è qualcuno che deve affrontare le proprie responsabilità , anche nei confronti dei figli è chi ha " scelto" non chi ha " subito".Non per parare il  ma proprio per quel che affermi tu
> Io ho sbagliato?/io spiego .
> Che a dirla tutta ci sono cose ben più gravi che sanciscono la fine del sodalizio di coppia e a volte riguardano proprio i figli
> ...


Il rapporto con la madre, va benissimo. Hanno imparato che la vita è anche altro. Per il resto non condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Posto che ogni situazione andrebbe vista di volta in volta....ma I bimbi non sono stupidi ...
> io sono purtroppo allergica alle menzogne ... la verità fornisce gli strumenti per capire ...
> Prendiamo il mio caso. Io ho un marito simpaticone coi figli ... io ho sempre cercato di fornire le linee guida , lui li ha sempre visto poco per via del suo lavoro (è più recentemente dell’amanfe)...e quando c’era erano regali e tanti si ...
> Se lui avesse deciso di andarsene per non rinunciare all’amante ... avrei dovuto dare la spiegazione agghiacciante : “papà e mamma non si vogliono più bene....e quindi si lasciano....ma continueranno ad amarvi?”
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Posto che ogni situazione andrebbe vista di volta in volta....ma I bimbi non sono stupidi ...
> io sono purtroppo allergica alle menzogne ... la verità fornisce gli strumenti per capire ...
> Prendiamo il mio caso. Io ho un marito simpaticone coi figli ... io ho sempre cercato di fornire le linee guida , lui li ha sempre visto poco per via del suo lavoro (è più recentemente dell’amanfe)...e quando c’era erano regali e tanti si ...
> Se lui avesse deciso di andarsene per non rinunciare all’amante ... avrei dovuto dare la spiegazione agghiacciante : “papà e mamma non si vogliono più bene....e quindi si lasciano....ma continueranno ad amarvi?”
> ...


Sposti un po' la colpa sul padre, però. Non lo so. Non lo so anche alla luce di quella che potrebbe essere la spiegazione del padre.
Probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare (non così scontata) sarebbe quella che entrambi i genitori fossero assolutamente d'accordo sul perché, quale che ne sia la versione.


----------



## dugongo (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sposti un po' la colpa sul padre, però. Non lo so. Non lo so anche alla luce di quella che potrebbe essere la spiegazione del padre.
> Probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare (non così scontata) sarebbe quella che entrambi i genitori fossero assolutamente d'accordo sul perché, quale che ne sia la versione.


Non sposta la colpa , da la responsabilità a chi la ha, senza dare colpe o giudizi.


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Non sposta la colpa , da la responsabilità a chi la ha, senza dare colpe o giudizi.


E' ragionevole anche quello che dici tu. Poi dipende anche da quello che i figli possono ricevere.
Io lo rapporto sempre un po' a me: e credo che sarebbe troppo, per un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' ragionevole anche quello che dici tu. Poi dipende anche da quello che i figli possono ricevere.
> Io lo rapporto sempre un po' a me: e credo che sarebbe troppo, per un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo.


ma certo, cosa si può dire a uno piccino così, giusto lo stretto necessario per giustificare la situazione


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma certo, cosa si può dire a uno piccino così, giusto lo stretto necessario per giustificare la situazione


Ma certamente ....
Posto che ogni volta che ho visto genitori separarsi con bimbi così piccoli, mi sono sempre chiesta così li abbia spinti a volerli mettere al mondo poco prima di cambiare idea 
.


----------



## dugongo (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' ragionevole anche quello che dici tu. Poi dipende anche da quello che i figli possono ricevere.
> Io lo rapporto sempre un po' a me: e credo che sarebbe troppo, per un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo.


Ma certo ! Cosa mai puoi dire a un bambino così piccolo . Io penso alla mia che oramai è donna .


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma certamente ....
> Posto che ogni volta che ho visto genitori separarsi con bimbi così piccoli, mi sono sempre chiesta così li abbia spinti a volerli mettere al mondo poco prima di cambiare idea
> .


di sicuro uno dei due era ignaro delle vere intenzioni dell'altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ma certo ! Cosa mai puoi dire a un bambino così piccolo . Io penso alla mia che oramai è donna .


è diverso, potrebbe esserle detta la verità. Tutto sta a quanto si vuol rovesciare addosso al figlio delle proprie delusioni/frustrazioni/sofferenze


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> Ma certo ! Cosa mai puoi dire a un bambino così piccolo . Io penso alla mia che oramai è donna .


Ogni età ha il suo linguaggio. E in effetti le parole perdono senso, scisse da questo riferimento. Quando sarà più grandicello, dovesse tornare in argomento, credo gli dirò che si litigava troppo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma certamente ....
> Posto che ogni volta che ho visto genitori separarsi con bimbi così piccoli, mi sono sempre chiesta così li abbia spinti a volerli mettere al mondo poco prima di cambiare idea
> .


Credo che l'importante per loro sia di sapere che ci sono.
E alla fine e' l'importante anche per me. E' qui a giocarsela


----------



## dugongo (22 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è diverso, potrebbe esserle detta la verità. Tutto sta a quanto si vuol rovesciare addosso al figlio delle proprie delusioni/frustrazioni/sofferenze


La verità va però dosata . E poi tutto a lei non deve interessare . Giusta  una spiegazione vista la situazione diversa ma nulla più . I problemi di coppia sono problemi di coppia : lei fa parte della famiglia ma nn della coppia


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> La verità va però dosata . E poi tutto a lei non deve interessare . Giusta  una spiegazione vista la situazione diversa ma nulla più . I problemi di coppia sono problemi di coppia : lei fa parte della famiglia ma nn della coppia


:up:

Bravo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

dugongo ha detto:


> La verità va però dosata . E poi tutto a lei non deve interessare . Giusta  una spiegazione vista la situazione diversa ma nulla più . I problemi di coppia sono problemi di coppia : lei fa parte della famiglia ma nn della coppia


appunto. Quello che voglio dire è proprio questo. 
Tutto dipende cosa si vuol far arrivare


----------



## Skorpio (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sposti un po' la colpa sul padre, però. Non lo so. Non lo so anche alla luce di quella che potrebbe essere la spiegazione del padre.
> Probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare (non così scontata) sarebbe quella che entrambi i genitori fossero assolutamente d'accordo sul perché, quale che ne sia la versione.


Concordo

sapersi presentare uniti anche nell'ultimo viaggio, è importantissimo

A essere uniti quando va tutto a gonfie vele sono bravi tutti

Ma la bravura, quella vera, emerge altrove


----------



## Mariben (22 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Posto che ogni situazione andrebbe vista di volta in volta....ma I bimbi non sono stupidi ...
> io sono purtroppo allergica alle menzogne ... la verità fornisce gli strumenti per capire ...
> Prendiamo il mio caso. Io ho un marito simpaticone coi figli ... io ho sempre cercato di fornire le linee guida , lui li ha sempre visto poco per via del suo lavoro (è più recentemente dell’amanfe)...e quando c’era erano regali e tanti si ...
> Se lui avesse deciso di andarsene per non rinunciare all’amante ... avrei dovuto dare la spiegazione agghiacciante : “papà e mamma non si vogliono più bene....e quindi si lasciano....ma continueranno ad amarvi?”
> ...


No non credo che a loro serva sapere di chi e' la colpa e i perché... Lo sto vedendo e vivendo proprio con la mia nipotina di 4 anni.
La madre si è " stancata " del suo papà ( mio figlio)  , pare non ci sia nessuno di mezzo ma il risultato è identico ; l ha praticamente sbattuto fuori casa a ottobre . lui ha provato di tutto per farle cambiare idea è stato malissimo ( un ragazzo di 1,80 si è ridotto a nemmeno 60 kg) ma niente da fare non era più innamorata ... Mai nemmeno nei momenti più bui lui ha detto alla bimba che se non poteva più vivere con lei era colpa della mamma...


----------



## Mariben (22 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' ragionevole anche quello che dici tu. Poi dipende anche da quello che i figli possono ricevere.
> Io lo rapporto sempre un po' a me: e credo che sarebbe troppo, per un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo.


Si decisamente troppo...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non credo che a loro serva sapere di chi e' la colpa e i perché... Lo sto vedendo e vivendo proprio con la mia nipotina di 4 anni.
> La madre si è " stancata " del suo papà ( mio figlio)  , pare non ci sia nessuno di mezzo ma il risultato è identico ; l ha praticamente sbattuto fuori casa a ottobre . lui ha provato di tutto per farle cambiare idea è stato malissimo ( un ragazzo di 1,80 si è ridotto a nemmeno 60 kg) ma niente da fare non era più innamorata ... Mai nemmeno nei momenti più bui lui ha detto alla bimba che se non poteva più vivere con lei era colpa della mamma...


Ma cosa vuoi che si dica a una bambina di 4 anni!
Ma a 7 già si può e si deve dire.
Tu ne fai una questione di colpa.
Io ne farei una questione di sincerità, di autenticità e di responsabilità.
Tutto senza bisogno di indicare il cattivo della situazione, ma di *dare un senso*.
Altrimenti un bambino può pensare che potrebbe essere abbandonato anche lui ed è l’unica cosa su cui deve essere rassicurato.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' ragionevole anche quello che dici tu. Poi dipende anche da quello che i figli possono ricevere.
> Io lo rapporto sempre un po' a me: e credo che sarebbe troppo, per un bimbo di tre anni e mezzo.


Ovvio che ad un bambino di 3 anni non gli dai una spiegazione. Come potrebbe comprenderla? Non è nemmeno da discutere su questo, ma prima o poi verrà a porti delle domande è dovrà sapere la verità è per quale motivo lui o lei non può avere una famiglia normale ( ormai una rarità) come il suo compagno di classe o amico. Qui non si comprende che non si dà la colpa a nessuno ( anche se ne ha) , ma ripeto per l'ennesima volta,  chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, deve prendersi la propria RESPONSABILITÀ e parlare chiaramente con i figli. Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto anche un eventuale  giudizio dei figli. Troppo bello andare a scopre in giro, distruggere una famiglia e poi dando semplicemente come causa della fine del matrimonio "non andavamo più d'accordo". Tropo semplice, troppo facile.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovvio che ad un bambino di 3 anni non gli dai una spiegazione. Come potrebbe comprenderla? Non è nemmeno da discutere su questo, ma prima o poi verrà a porti delle domande è dovrà sapere la verità è per quale motivo lui o lei non può avere una famiglia normale ( ormai una rarità) come il suo compagno di classe o amico. Qui non si comprende che non si dà la colpa a nessuno ( anche se ne ha) , ma ripeto per l'ennesima volta,  chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, *deve prendersi la propria RESPONSABILITÀ e parlare chiaramente con i figli*. Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto anche un eventuale  giudizio dei figli. Troppo bello andare a scopre in giro, distruggere una famiglia e poi dando semplicemente come causa della fine del matrimonio "non andavamo più d'accordo". Tropo semplice, troppo facile.



Per una volta siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ogni età ha il suo linguaggio. E in effetti le parole perdono senso, scisse da questo riferimento. Quando sarà più grandicello, dovesse tornare in argomento,* credo gli dirò che si litigava troppo*.



La mia nipotina, poco dopo che il padre se ne è andato di casa, mi ha detto ; "Sai nonna che il mio papà non dorme più con noi perchè la mamma e il papà hanno litigato " dovreste aver visto la sua  espressione ! della serie Mah!!!!! io non ci credo eh ?
I suoi genitori non litigavano mai e se qualche discussione c'è stata , in fase di separazione più che comprensibile, mai mentre lei era presente.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che si dica a una bambina di 4 anni!
> Ma a 7 già si può e si deve dire.
> *Tu ne fai una questione di colpa.*
> Io ne farei una questione di sincerità, di autenticità e di responsabilità.
> ...



Non sono io a parlare di colpe e credimi di genitori che additano  il colpevole, anche a bambini piccoli, ne vedo e ne ho vista tanta.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di sicuro uno dei due era ignaro delle vere intenzioni dell'altro


Veramente ci vuol.poco ad andare in crisi..bastano un paio di anni dove ci si allontana per motivi di lavoro, gestione figli, intrusione nonni, ecc...che crei spazio per diversivi che se attuati danno il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> sapersi presentare uniti anche nell'ultimo viaggio, è importantissimo
> 
> ...


Si. E' che è molto difficile. A volte pressoché impossibile  
C'è di buono (ed attenua un po' la frustrazione di non riuscirci subito) una cosa: ed è che specialmente con un bimbo piccolo l'ultimo viaggio e' solo della coppia. Prendi me: non lo voglio più come uomo. Non ci voglio decisamente avere più a che fare. Ma cio' non toglie che mi dovrò relazionare con lui di qui ad almeno i prossimi venti anni. Forse anche più.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. E' che è molto difficile. A volte pressoché impossibile
> C'è di buono (ed attenua un po' la frustrazione di non riuscirci subito) una cosa: ed è che specialmente con un bimbo piccolo l'ultimo viaggio e' solo della coppia. Prendi me: non lo voglio più come uomo. Non ci voglio decisamente avere più a che fare. Ma cio' non toglie che mi dovrò relazionare con lui di qui ad almeno i prossimi venti anni. Forse anche più.


Io penso possa essere difficilissimo o facilissimo, dipende sempre da cosa compone la relazione

Credo che la abitudine di fare sponda sui figli (quando cominciano un po' a capirci qualcosa) si veda da molto prima, anche in discussioni banali

È proprio una tendenza irresistibile .. non serve arrivare a situazioni estreme, io credo

Ma anche in un rapporto nuovo, per dire, c'è chi lo costruisce parlando al nuovo compagno/a buttando merda a più non posso sull'ex.

Da lì capisci subito la musica... La poca dignità, il poco onore di se.. Delle proprie scelte, del proprio passato

Il prossimo sul quale butterà merda sei te, è solo questione di tempo..

Oggi a me domani a te 

Un mio amico separato mi parla della ex moglie che col nuovo compagno ha buttato merda su di lui a più non posso

Ora è diventato il confidente di coppia del nuovo compagno.. che gli dice in confidenza riservata, quanto adesso lo capisce e quanto si rende conto di tante cose :rotfl:


----------



## void (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovvio che ad un bambino di 3 anni non gli dai una spiegazione. Come potrebbe comprenderla? Non è nemmeno da discutere su questo, ma prima o poi verrà a porti delle domande è dovrà sapere la verità è per quale motivo lui o lei non può avere una famiglia normale ( ormai una rarità) come il suo compagno di classe o amico. Qui non si comprende che non si dà la colpa a nessuno ( anche se ne ha) , ma ripeto per l'ennesima volta,  chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, deve prendersi la propria RESPONSABILITÀ e parlare chiaramente con i figli. Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto anche un eventuale  giudizio dei figli. Troppo bello andare a scopre in giro, distruggere una famiglia e poi dando semplicemente come causa della fine del matrimonio "non andavamo più d'accordo". Tropo semplice, troppo facile.


Sai che dai la sensazione, e sicuramente non sarà cosi, che il tuo astio verso tua  moglie superi di gran lunga il tuo amore verso i tuoi figli.
Scusa se mi sono permesso di dirtelo, non lo prendere come un giudizio, è solo quel che appare dai tuoi scritti.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso possa essere difficilissimo o facilissimo, dipende sempre da cosa compone la relazione
> 
> Credo che la abitudine di fare sponda sui figli (quando cominciano un po' a capirci qualcosa) si veda da molto prima, anche in discussioni banali
> 
> ...


A me incuriosisce di più il tuo amico che si è prestato a ricevere le confidenze dal compagno della ex. Come mai?


----------



## stany (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me incuriosisce di più il tuo amico che si è prestato a ricevere le confidenze dal compagno della ex. Come mai?


L'ho già visto: 
https://youtu.be/WciQPP2UYns


----------



## HP72 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovvio che ad un bambino di 3 anni non gli dai una spiegazione. Come potrebbe comprenderla? Non è nemmeno da discutere su questo, ma prima o poi verrà a porti delle domande è dovrà sapere la verità è per quale motivo lui o lei non può avere una famiglia normale ( ormai una rarità) come il suo compagno di classe o amico. Qui non si comprende che non si dà la colpa a nessuno ( anche se ne ha) , ma ripeto per l'ennesima volta,  chi ha fatto quello che ha fatto, deve prendersi la propria RESPONSABILITÀ e parlare chiaramente con i figli. Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto anche un eventuale  giudizio dei figli. Troppo bello andare a scopre in giro, distruggere una famiglia e poi dando semplicemente come causa della fine del matrimonio "non andavamo più d'accordo". Tropo semplice, troppo facile.


Anche io ho pensato molto a cosa dire e fare se dovessi arrivare alla separazione ma sinceramente credo che una cosa sia dire la verità ed un'altra addentrasi nei particolari.
Dire ad un bambino o a un ragazzino che i genitori non si amano più o che non possono più stare insieme sia una cosa, ma aggiungere delle motivazioni tipo lui/lei trombava con un altro o voleva bene ad un altro, sia un peso ulteriore che si aggiunge ad una situazione già difficile
Un bambino o un ragazzo percepiscono chiaramente che la "colpa" è del traditore e credo che difficilmente perdonerebbero
A me non interessa che perdonino l'altro/a ma che vivano in serenità per quanto possibile
Poi, da grandi, si potrà dire tutto, se c'è l'occasione o se insisteranno nel voler sapere, ma da adulti le cose si vedono diversamente e le carenze dell'uno o dell'altro si valutano diversamente


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> L'ho già visto:
> https://youtu.be/WciQPP2UYns


Eh ma nella realtà siamo finiti oltre.

Proprio tutto il pacchetto eh.
Compreso l'ex in carne e ossa


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Sai che dai la sensazione, e sicuramente non sarà cosi, che il tuo astio verso tua  moglie superi di gran lunga il tuo amore verso i tuoi figli.
> Scusa se mi sono permesso di dirtelo, non lo prendere come un giudizio, è solo quel che appare dai tuoi scritti.


In fatti hai detto una cavolata. Non ho nessun astio contro la mia ex moglie. So che per molti è difficile prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato molto a cosa dire e fare se dovessi arrivare alla separazione ma sinceramente credo che una cosa sia dire la verità ed un'altra addentrasi nei particolari.
> Dire ad un bambino o a un ragazzino che i genitori non si amano più o che non possono più stare insieme sia una cosa, ma aggiungere delle motivazioni tipo lui/lei trombava con un altro o voleva bene ad un altro, sia un peso ulteriore che si aggiunge ad una situazione già difficile
> Un bambino o un ragazzo percepiscono chiaramente che la "colpa" è del traditore e credo che difficilmente perdonerebbero
> A me non interessa che perdonino l'altro/a ma che vivano in serenità per quanto possibile
> Poi, da grandi, si potrà dire tutto, se c'è l'occasione o se insisteranno nel voler sapere, ma da adulti le cose si vedono diversamente e le carenze dell'uno o dell'altro si valutano diversamente


Qui non si parla di dirlo o no ad un ragazzino, qui si discute sul fatto che anche avendo figli adulti non debbano sapere le vere motivazioni, nascondendo il tutto dietro ad un accaduto che riguarda solo la coppia. E  no non riguarda solo la coppia visto che la vita viene sconvolta anche ai figli.


----------



## stany (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh ma nella realtà siamo finiti oltre.
> 
> Proprio tutto il pacchetto eh.
> Compreso l'ex in carne e ossa


Ah...ah...ah...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me incuriosisce di più il tuo amico che si è prestato a ricevere le confidenze dal compagno della ex. Come mai?


Come capirai, non posso dire molto x riservatezza

Lui è del nord, lei meridionale .. 
Li conobbi qui, poi ognuno è tornato ai paesi suoi, lui torna regolarmente, ho anche conosciuto la nuova compagna con i suoi figli.

Siccome scende ogni meze a vedere suo figlio, gli ho chiesto come va la ex moglie e se col nuovo compagno ha rapporti

E mi ha detto che si, dopo un periodo iniziale di gelo, ora lui ci parla molto e gli chiede consigli su come fare con questa donna che evidentemente, terminato l'idillio iniziale, sta mostrando certe sue propensioni


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In fatti hai detto una cavolata. Non ho nessun astio contro la mia ex moglie. So che per molti è difficile prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


Allora cerchiamo di definire un attimo: quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli, e cosa hai detto loro  (a me cio' che fece andare in bestia fu il tuo dire "OVVIAMENTE ho detto TUTTO", con ogni conseguente MIO -sottolineo mio - moto di repulsione dovuto al fatto che tu continuassi a darlo per cosa buona e giusta anche ora).
Ma e' una questione che mi tocca, e forse l'ho fraintesa.
Chiarisci se ti va. Così se abbiamo termini precisi su cui ragionare, forse è più utile per tutti


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come capirai, non posso dire molto x riservatezza
> 
> Lui è del nord, lei meridionale ..
> Li conobbi qui, poi ognuno è tornato ai paesi suoi, lui torna regolarmente, ho anche conosciuto la nuova compagna con i suoi figli.
> ...


Si, ma continuo a non capire cosa ci faccia lui, con queste confidenze.
A me non passerebbe neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di diventare la confidente matrimoniale della nuova compagna di mio marito. Ma proprio zero. A maggior ragione se la incrociassi una volta al mese per salutare mio figlio.

Fallo assolutamente iscrivere qui! :carneval:


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato molto a cosa dire e fare se dovessi arrivare alla separazione ma sinceramente credo che una cosa sia dire la verità ed un'altra addentrasi nei particolari.
> Dire ad un bambino o a un ragazzino che i genitori non si amano più o che non possono più stare insieme sia una cosa, ma aggiungere delle motivazioni tipo lui/lei trombava con un altro o voleva bene ad un altro, sia un peso ulteriore che si aggiunge ad una situazione già difficile
> Un bambino o un ragazzo percepiscono chiaramente che la "colpa" è del traditore e credo che difficilmente perdonerebbero
> A me non interessa che perdonino l'altro/a ma che vivano in serenità per quanto possibile
> Poi, da grandi, si potrà dire tutto, se c'è l'occasione o se insisteranno nel voler sapere, ma da adulti le cose si vedono diversamente e le carenze dell'uno o dell'altro si valutano diversamente


A te non interessa che perdonino ma che vivano serenamente? Se provano rancore per la madre/ padre , magari con l aiutino del genitore ferito , come credi che possano essere vivere sereni?
Lo so che a te pare improbabile ma si può raccontare loro la verità, quando sono grandicelli ovvio, senza screditare il genitore " colpevole" per amore nei loro confronti, perché i motivi per cui ha tradito non riguardano mai loro, perché facendo soffrire più del necessario loro è un modo , tutt' altro che amorevole di punire il genitore colpevole.
I Figli giudicano anche e sopratutto l' operato dei genitori in quanto tali 
I miei figli e la figlia del mio compagno sanno perfettamente che abbiamo tradito 
Ci siamo spiegati ( non giustificati) hanno sofferto e compreso .


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora cerchiamo di definire un attimo: quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli, e cosa hai detto loro  (a me cio' che fece andare in bestia fu il tuo dire "OVVIAMENTE ho detto TUTTO", con ogni conseguente MIO -sottolineo mio - moto di repulsione dovuto al fatto che tu continuassi a darlo per cosa buona e giusta anche ora).
> Ma e' una questione che mi tocca, e forse l'ho fraintesa.
> Chiarisci se ti va. Così se abbiamo termini precisi su cui ragionare, forse è più utile per tutti


Qui non si parla della mia vicenda è come mi hai detto qualche post fa, non interessa al forum le cose che riguardano me o la mia storia. Ogniuno prende le proprie decisioni e si comporta come meglio crede. Io ho preso la mia.Di materiale per discuterne ne hai all'infinito. C'è chi ritiene che sia giusto dire ai figli le vere motivazioni senza prenderli in giro, e chi preferisce nascondere tutto, ma prima o poi la verità uscirà fuori , ed i figli si sentrano doppiamente presi in giro. La strada giusta qual'è?  Hai voglia di scopre un altro/altra? Lascia i rispettivi e fai quello che vuoi. Ne guadagni di credibilità  agli occhi di tutti. Difficile? Si lo è perché è nella nostra natura prendere la strada più facile e poi raccontare a chi ci ama e a chi ha fiducia in noi, che ci si è lasciati perché non si andava più d'accordo. Facile no?


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui non si parla della mia vicenda è come mi hai detto qualche post fa, non interessa al forum le cose che riguardano me o la mia storia. Ogniuno prende le proprie decisioni e si comporta come meglio crede. Io ho preso la mia.Di materiale per discuterne ne hai all'infinito. C'è chi ritiene che sia giusto dire ai figli le vere motivazioni senza prenderli in giro, e chi preferisce nascondere tutto, ma prima o poi la verità uscirà fuori , ed i figli si sentrano doppiamente presi in giro. La strada giusta qual'è?  Hai voglia di scopre un altro/altra? Lascia i rispettivi e fai quello che vuoi. Ne guadagni di credibilità  agli occhi di tutti. Difficile? Si lo è perché è nella nostra natura prendere la strada più facile e poi raccontare a chi ci ama e a chi ha fiducia in noi, che ci si è lasciati perché non si andava più d'accordo. Facile no?



A volte i silenzi però valgono più di mille parole. Ma quelli dentro ciascuno di noi. Perciò temo che questo silenzio lo debba ascoltare tu 
Detto senza nessuna polemica. Davvero.
Hai ragione, per me resta tanto altro materiale comunque su cui riflettere


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A volte i silenzi però valgono più di mille parole. Ma quelli dentro ciascuno di noi. Perciò temo che questo silenzio lo debba ascoltare tu
> Detto senza nessuna polemica. Davvero.
> Hai ragione, per me resta tanto altro materiale comunque su cui riflettere


Ma è una supercazzola?  solita frase fatta. Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio. Piove sempre sul bagnato ecc...


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui non si parla della mia vicenda è come mi hai detto qualche post fa, non interessa al forum le cose che riguardano me o la mia storia. Ogniuno prende le proprie decisioni e si comporta come meglio crede. Io ho preso la mia.Di materiale per discuterne ne hai all'infinito. C'è chi ritiene che sia giusto dire ai figli le vere motivazioni senza prenderli in giro, e chi preferisce nascondere tutto, ma prima o poi la verità uscirà fuori , ed i figli si sentrano doppiamente presi in giro. La strada giusta qual'è?  Hai voglia di scopre un altro/altra? Lascia i rispettivi e fai quello che vuoi. Ne guadagni di credibilità  agli occhi di tutti. Difficile? Si lo è perché è nella nostra natura prendere la strada più facile e poi raccontare a chi ci ama e a chi ha fiducia in noi, che ci si è lasciati perché non si andava più d'accordo. Facile no?


No non è mai facile ma secondo la tua teoria  ai figli andrebbe raccontato tutto quel che ha scatenato la crisi? ( non tutti si lasciano per questioni di corna). La credibilità te la guadagni sul campo da genitore e scaricare la rabbia  , comprensibile quando si è traditi, su di loro non fa di te un genitore migliore. Costringi i tuoi figli a giudicare con un metro  che non è loro ( quello di marito/moglie) a schierarsi dalla tua parte ( sei nel giusto) a che pro se non per punire l' altro?
Se devono imparare qualcosa da queste situazioni è che anche il genitore migliore può sbagliare , che anche i loro genitori sono esseri umani e in quanto fallibili.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma è una supercazzola?  solita frase fatta. Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio. Piove sempre sul bagnato ecc...



Mettiamola così, che siamo OVVIAMENTE e responsabilmente liberi di vederla anche così


----------



## HP72 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A te non interessa che perdonino ma che vivano serenamente? *Se provano rancore per la madre/ padre , magari con l aiutino del genitore ferito , come credi che possano essere vivere sereni?*
> Lo so che a te pare improbabile ma si può raccontare loro la verità, quando sono grandicelli ovvio, senza screditare il genitore " colpevole" per amore nei loro confronti, perché i motivi per cui ha tradito non riguardano mai loro, perché facendo soffrire più del necessario loro è un modo , tutt' altro che amorevole di punire il genitore colpevole.
> I Figli giudicano anche e sopratutto l' operato dei genitori in quanto tali
> I miei figli e la figlia del mio compagno sanno perfettamente che abbiamo tradito
> Ci siamo spiegati ( non giustificati) hanno sofferto e compreso .


E chi ha detto che questo accadrebbe se posticipo di raccontare loro anche i particolari?
Parti dal presupposto che io li metterei contro mia moglie, ma sbagli di grosso.
Poi non conosco la tua situazione ma se scrivi "abbiamo tradito" immagino tu intenda tu e tuo marito, ma se io devo dire che ci separiamo perchè la mamma ha tradito (perchè permettimi, io non l'ho fatto) è un pochino diverso non credi?


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non è mai facile ma secondo la tua teoria  ai figli andrebbe raccontato tutto quel che ha scatenato la crisi? ( non tutti si lasciano per questioni di corna)


Non devi raccontare i particolari. Ci si lascia perché non si va più d'accordo? Si dirà semplicemente questo. Ci si lascia per le corna? si dirà solo quello, non con chi si è andato a scopare, dove,quando è quante volte. Non mi sembra difficile capirlo come discorso. Non ho mai parlato di particolari o altro.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, che siamo OVVIAMENTE e responsabilmente liberi di vederla anche così


Il mondo è bello perché vario. Sai che noia se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo? Non esisterebbero nemmeno i forum.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E chi ha detto che questo accadrebbe se posticipo di raccontare loro anche i particolari?
> Parti dal presupposto che io li metterei contro mia moglie, ma sbagli di grosso.
> Poi non conosco la tua situazione ma se scrivi "abbiamo tradito" immagino tu intenda tu e tuo marito, ma se io devo dire che ci separiamo perchè la mamma ha tradito (perchè permettimi, io non l'ho fatto) è un pochino diverso non credi?


No io ho tradito mio marito 
E il mio attuale compagno la moglie


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il mondo è bello perché vario. Sai che noia se tutti la pensassimo allo stesso modo? Non esisterebbero nemmeno i forum.


Ma infatti, trovo che qui ci siano davvero ottime opportunità di confronto.
Poi non ti credere, che ho pure io i miei grossi  "silenzi". Uno e' addirittura grosso come una casa.


----------



## void (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In fatti hai detto una cavolata. Non ho nessun astio contro la mia ex moglie. So che per molti è difficile prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


Mi accade alle volte. Di fare e dire cavolate, qualche volta di non sapermi prendere le mie responsabilità. 
Sono umano. Io.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Mi accade alle volte. Di fare e dire cavolate, qualche volta di non sapermi prendere le mie responsabilità.
> Sono umano. Io.


Sul fatto di dire cavolate, chi non le dice? Sulla questione di non prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è questione di essere o no umano, ma se si ha il coraggio e la schiena dritta per affrontare le conseguenze delle propie azioni e dire, si l'ho fatto.

Visto che qui dentro va di moda con le frasi fatte, ne sparo una di Totò: Siamo uomini o caporali?


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Mi accade alle volte. Di fare e dire cavolate, qualche volta di non sapermi prendere le mie responsabilità.
> Sono umano. Io.


Io sono giunta alla conclusione che quello che accomuna i silenzi sia anzitutto il fatto (o la percezione?  ) che l'ascoltarli  comporti uno sforzo sovrumano, che non siamo in grado di fare.

OVVIAMENTE mi riferisco a quei silenzi che in verità dicono .


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non devi raccontare i particolari. Ci si lascia perché non si va più d'accordo? Si dirà semplicemente questo. Ci si lascia per le corna? si dirà solo quello, non con chi si è andato a scopare, dove,quando è quante volte. Non mi sembra difficile capirlo come discorso. Non ho mai parlato di particolari o altro.


Io credo che tocchi al " colpevole" parlare con i figli , come ho fatto io e come ha fatto il mio compagno anche se nessuno dei due è stato beccato in flagranza e i motivi della separazione non erano le corna.
A quel proposito una domanda se posso..
Tutta questa onestà e responsabilità è richiesta , a parer tuo, anche in altri casi?
Ho già raccontato la causa scatenante nel mio caso, se preferisci la famosa goccia... 
Ad oggi nostro figlio non sa, non dalla mia bocca, credo abbia capito e i suoi fratelli sono stati molto duri con il padre ( era talmente evidente!!!) ma perché aggiungere dolore al dolore? In nome della verità io ne sarei uscita forse più pulita , persino giustificata.. Brava? No semplicemente amo quel figlio così fragile al pari degli altri .


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io sono giunta alla conclusione che quello che accomuna i silenzi sia anzitutto il fatto (o la percezione?  ) che l'ascoltarli  comporti uno sforzo sovrumano, che non siamo in grado di fare.
> 
> OVVIAMENTE mi riferisco a quei silenzi che in verità dicono .


Ieri qui da me e stata una bellissima giornata di sole.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, ma continuo a non capire cosa ci faccia lui, con queste confidenze.
> A me non passerebbe neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di diventare la confidente matrimoniale della nuova compagna di mio marito. Ma proprio zero. A maggior ragione se la incrociassi una volta al mese per salutare mio figlio.
> 
> Fallo assolutamente iscrivere qui! :carneval:


Forse ha soddisfazione nel vedere che non era il boia dipinto dalla ex al nuovo compagno, e che anche lui ha preso coscienza di questo


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io credo che tocchi al " colpevole" parlare con i figli , come ho fatto io e come ha fatto il mio compagno anche se nessuno dei due è stato beccato in flagranza e i motivi della separazione non erano le corna.
> A quel proposito una domanda se posso..
> Tutta questa onestà e responsabilità è richiesta , a parer tuo, anche in altri casi?
> Ho già raccontato la causa scatenante nel mio caso, se preferisci la famosa goccia...
> Ad oggi nostro figlio non sa, non dalla mia bocca, credo abbia capito e i suoi fratelli sono stati molto duri con il padre ( era talmente evidente!!!) ma perché aggiungere dolore al dolore? In nome della verità io ne sarei uscita forse più pulita , persino giustificata.. Brava? No semplicemente amo quel figlio così fragile al pari degli altri .


Quindi chi non prende i giro i propri figli e racconta esattamente il vero motivo, non ama i propri figli? Interessante.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ieri qui da me e stata una bellissima giornata di sole.


Anche qui da me


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi chi non prende i giro i propri figli e racconta esattamente il vero motivo, non ama i propri figli? Interessante.


Non si tratta di prendere in giro nessuno
Avrei dovuto dirgli che suo padre se ne fregava del suo malessere? Che lo giudicava debole e che non intendeva muovere un dito per aiutarlo e che se io mi ero allontanata. Delusa per non dire disgustata, da lui era proprio per quel motivo?
Non voglio scendere in particolari ma , in quel preciso momento attribuirgli  il fallimento nostro sarebbe stato come affossarlo...


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non si tratta di prendere in giro nessuno
> Avrei dovuto dirgli che suo padre se ne fregava del suo malessere? Che lo giudicava debole e che non intendeva muovere un dito per aiutarlo e che se io mi ero allontanata. Delusa per non dire disgustata, da lui era proprio per quel motivo?
> Non voglio scendere in particolari ma , in quel preciso momento attribuirgli  il fallimento nostro sarebbe stato come affossarlo...


Non scaricare ad altri il fatto che tu l'abbia tradito. Non trovare giustificazioni.Non ti andava bene come uomo, come padre e come marito? Lo lasciavi e ne uscivi pulita. Ti sei messa sullo stesso suo piano. Invece l'hai tradito e l'hai lasciato solo dopo aver trovato un altro porto sicuro. Ricordi? Si sceglie sempre la strada più facile. A ma il tuo è stato amore per i figli. No io lo vedo come un gesto egoista.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non scaricare ad altri il fatto che tu l'abbia tradito. Non trovare giustificazioni.Non ti andava bene come uomo, come padre e come marito? Lo lasciavi e ne uscivi pulita. Ti sei messa sullo stesso suo piano. Invece l'hai tradito e l'hai lasciato solo dopo aver trovato un altro porto sicuro. Ricordi? Si sceglie sempre la strada più facile. A ma il tuo è stato amore per i figli. No io lo vedo come un gesto egoista.



Ok io l'ho tradito... per modo di dire visto che gli avevo già comunicato che per me era finita,  e ho omesso , fino a un certo punto chi frequentavo non  certo per proteggere me. il "porto sicuro"  era sposatissimo e si sarebbe separato 4 anni dopo capirai...

Commetto sempre l'errore di raccontare i fatti miei, nel tentativo di fare degli esempi e spiegare il mio sentire che prescinde dal mio vissuto. C'è una marea di gente che si separa senza che ci siano corna di mezzo e che butta addosso al genitore che ha preso la decisione  quintali di.... raccontando ai figli torti veri e presunti e mancanze nei loro confronti, negano loro visite e frequentazioni ( sopratutto donne si haimè )  Questa è la vera domanda; lo fanno per amore ?


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ok io l'ho tradito... per modo di dire visto che gli avevo già comunicato che per me era finita  e ho omesso , fino a un certo punto chi frequentavo non era certo per proteggere me. il "porto sicuro"  era sposatissimo e si sarebbe separato 4 anni dopo capirai...
> 
> Commetto sempre l'errore di raccontare i fatti miei, forse perchè non riesco a spiegare il mio sentire che prescinde dal mio vissuto. C'è una mare di gente che si separa senza che ci siano le corna e che butta addosso al genitore che lascia quintali di.... raccontando ai figli torti veri e presunti e mancanze nei loro confronti. per amore ?


Non rigirare la frittata è non cambiare il nocciolo della discussione. Hai preso la tua decisione giusta o sbagliata fatti tuoi ed è giusto così,  ma non hai giustificazioni come non ne ha il comportamento di tuo marito. Qui conosciamo solo la tua campana. Ora prenditi le tue responsabilità. Odio il vittimismo.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non rigirare la frittata è non cambiare il nocciolo della discussione. Hai preso la tua decisione giusta o sbagliata fatti tuoi ed è giusto così,  ma non hai giustificazioni come non ne ha il comportamento di tuo marito. Qui conosciamo solo la tua campana. Ora prenditi le tue responsabilità. Odio il vittimismo.



Vittimismo è crogiolarsi dentro la sofferenza dandone l'intera responsabilità al " carnefice ". Io ho scelto e sono felice della mia scelta. Qua dentro la campana è sempre una, ti faccio notare.
Il nocciolo della questione è esattamente questo invece  visto che non sono certo io a dirlo ma chi si occupa di separazioni e mediazione familiare. NON si fa, NON si denigra l'altro genitore , si concorda insieme cosa e come comunicare la decisione.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Vittimismo è crogiolarsi dentro la sofferenza dandone l'intera responsabilità al " carnefice ". Io ho scelto e sono felice della mia scelta. Qua dentro la campana è sempre una, ti faccio notare.
> Il nocciolo della questione è esattamente questo invece  visto che non sono certo io a dirlo ma chi si occupa di separazioni e mediazione familiare. NON si fa, NON si denigra l'altro genitore , si concorda insieme cosa e come comunicare la decisione.


Quindi il traditore continuerà a decidete tempi e modi.


----------



## Mariben (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi il traditore continuerà a decidete tempi e modi.



NON il traditore.. non è detto che ci si lasci sempre e solo per via delle corna no ? 
Esempi ; Se io ti lascio perchè hai il vizio del gioco , per onore di verità devo sputt...rti  davanti ai tuoi figli ?
              Se mi lasci, perchè non reggi più l'astinenza forzata devi  dire loro che sono impotente ?
              Se mi lasci perchè ti sei stancato di me, non mi ami più  che gli racconto che sei uno s....zo ? perchè in quel                  momento , per me, lo sei eccome !!


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> NON il traditore.. non è detto che ci si lasci sempre e solo per via delle corna no ?
> Esempi ; Se io ti lascio perchè hai il vizio del gioco , per onore di verità devo sputt...rti  davanti ai tuoi figli ?
> Se mi lasci, perchè non reggi più l'astinenza forzata devi  dire loro che sono impotente ?
> Se mi lasci perchè ti sei stancato di me, non mi ami più  che gli racconto che sei uno s....zo ? perchè in quel                  momento , per me, lo sei eccome !!


Bo la chiudo qui. Non si arriva da nessuna parte.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> NON il traditore.. non è detto che ci si lasci sempre e solo per via delle corna no ?
> Esempi ; Se io ti lascio perchè hai il vizio del gioco , per onore di verità devo sputt...rti  davanti ai tuoi figli ?
> Se mi lasci, perchè non reggi più l'astinenza forzata devi  dire loro che sono impotente ?
> Se mi lasci perchè ti sei stancato di me, non mi ami più  che gli racconto che sei uno s....zo ? perchè in quel                  momento , per me, lo sei eccome !!



Infatti
Ma poi per un figlio ci si augura sempre il meglio. Che pure il più stronzo dell'universo possa comunque dargli quello che è il meglio di sé.


----------



## void (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io sono giunta alla conclusione che quello che accomuna i silenzi sia anzitutto il fatto (o la percezione?  ) che l'ascoltarli  comporti uno sforzo sovrumano, che non siamo in grado di fare.
> 
> OVVIAMENTE mi riferisco a quei silenzi che in verità dicono .


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' reato rivelare al coniuge dell'amante la relazione.


ma quando mai....


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, certo...:disistima per uno a cui ho messo le corna per anni con un amico comune ...e che mi sta chiedendo “dimostrami che ami me più di lui”...
> 
> Tuteliamo il traditore che, poverino, ha tradito solo per ritrovare il proprio io ....il tradito invece che fa una richiesta scema ma comprensibile rischia addirittura che lo si stimi meno ...dev’essere sempre razionale,  profondo, comprensivo e soprattutto non deve pretendere niente (sounds familiar?)


Tema qui dibattuto e stradibattuto.

Personalmente l'ho fatto e non mi pento un solo secondo di averlo fatto. 

Se poi c'è gente che ama silenziarsi, 'castrarsi' anche in quelle occasioni fatti loro...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ma quando mai....


http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...-tradimento-coniuge-dellamante-r-1149336.html
Basta fare una ricerca e vedrai quante opinioni giuridiche, tutte concordi, trovi.
La cassazione ha tolto dalle mani degli amanti una bella arma di ricatto.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...-tradimento-coniuge-dellamante-r-1149336.html
> Basta fare una ricerca e vedrai quante opinioni giuridiche, tutte concordi, trovi.
> La cassazione ha tolto dalle mani degli amanti una bella arma di ricatto.


Può essere, anche se in questo caso è l'amante a chiamare la tradita, ed è davvero un atto di basso livello, peraltro perpetrato anonimamente...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tema qui dibattuto e stradibattuto.
> 
> Personalmente l'ho fatto e non mi pento un solo secondo di averlo fatto.
> 
> *Se poi c'è gente che ama silenziarsi, 'castrarsi' anche in quelle occasioni fatti loro.*..


oppure c'è gente che non vuole causare il medesimo dolore subito a chi non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non sono io a parlare di colpe e credimi di genitori che additano  il colpevole, anche a bambini piccoli, ne vedo e ne ho vista tanta.


In questi casi il problema non è la spiegazione.
Mi spiego.
Ci sono tantissime persone che confondono ogni causa di un fatto con una colpa e interpretano così la realtà e ogni evento, anche che riguarda il bambino.
All’opposto ci sono coloro che si deresponsabilizzano e deresponsabilizzano i figli puntando sulla intenzionalità.
”Non l’ho fatto apposta!” dicono i bambini “È capitato!” dicono gli adulti.
Entrambe le posizioni sono sbagliate e quella corretta è della responsabilità e di imparare dagli errori propri e altrui.
Chi segue la prima o la seconda insegnerà quello anche se non ci sono di mezzo separazioni e tradimenti.
Voglio dire che nella formazione conta lo stile attributivo e che questo sarà coerente anche in caso di separazione, ma non è che se si eviterà la separazione non verrà insegnato lo stile attributivo sbagliato.
Il “non è colpa di nessuno” è privo, appunto, di responsabilità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere, anche se in questo caso è l'amante a chiamare la tradita, ed è davvero un atto di basso livello, peraltro perpetrato anonimamente...


E' proprio questo il caso su cui la Cassazione si è pronunciata.
E mi sembra pure logico.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> NON il traditore.. non è detto che ci si lasci sempre e solo per via delle corna no ?
> Esempi ; Se io ti lascio perchè hai il vizio del gioco , per onore di verità devo sputt...rti  davanti ai tuoi figli ?
> Se mi lasci, perchè non reggi più l'astinenza forzata devi  dire loro che sono impotente ?
> Se mi lasci perchè ti sei stancato di me, non mi ami più  che gli racconto che sei uno s....zo ? perchè in quel                  momento , per me, lo sei eccome !!


Quoto

Capisco che sia un gioco difficile, non sostenibile da tutti

È giusto rispettare anche chi nùn gliela fa.. e deve uscire pulito

Uscire a tutti i costi "puliti" davanti al prossimo, (figli, parenti, amici)  è essa stessa una debolezza.

Ed è bene sapere se si ha accanto un debole o un forte

Gli strumenti per capirlo, prima ancora di arrivare allo strapiombo, sono infiniti

Basta vederli e usarli


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ma quando mai....


Io se qualcuno mi informasse che mio marito mi tradisce o mi ha tradito 1) me la prenderei con mio marito 2) ringrazierei l'informatore per avermi fatto conoscere veramente chi mi sta accanto.

Altro che denuncia.

Io ringrazio il cielo di aver scoperto per caso delle corna che mi metteva il mio ex. Se anziché il caso fosse stato una persona in carne ed ossa, la considererei una benefattrice.

Ma davvero c'è chi pensa che sia meglio vivere senza sapere per non soffrire?

Vorrei dire che la sofferenza non è il male da evitare. Spesso è solo un sintomo necessario. E a volte può pure avere risvolti positivi.
C'è chi con la sofferenza impara e va avanti meglio di prima.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io se qualcuno mi informasse che mio marito mi tradisce o mi ha tradito 1) me la prenderei con mio marito 2) ringrazierei l'informatore per avermi fatto conoscere veramente chi mi sta accanto.
> 
> Altro che denuncia.


:rotfl:
Sei un cinema.
E' ovvio che la denuncia mica parte dal coniuge tradito-informato ma *dal coniuge traditore che chiedeva riservatezza.*

Se per colpa delle rivelazioni della mia amante, mia moglie mi lascia, non posso più vedere i figli quando voglio, pago un mare di alimenti e devo vivere in macchina perché un'altra casa non me la possono permettere, *come minimo la denuncio*. E le riverso addosso un bel po' di spese.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Sei un cinema.
> E' ovvio che la denuncia mica parte dal coniuge tradito-informato ma *dal coniuge traditore che chiedeva riservatezza.*
> 
> Se per colpa delle rivelazioni della mia amante, mia moglie mi lascia, non posso più vedere i figli quando voglio, pago un mare di alimenti e devo vivere in macchina perché un'altra casa non me la possono permettere, *come minimo la denuncio*. E le riverso addosso un bel po' di spese.


Meriteresti tutto questo. Pensa che queste cose le subisce chi si è beccato le corna. Cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Sei un cinema.
> E' ovvio che la denuncia mica parte dal coniuge tradito-informato ma *dal coniuge traditore che chiedeva riservatezza.*
> 
> Se per colpa delle rivelazioni della mia amante, mia moglie mi lascia, non posso più vedere i figli quando voglio, pago un mare di alimenti e devo vivere in macchina perché un'altra casa non me la possono permettere, *come minimo la denuncio*. E le riverso addosso un bel po' di spese.


Mmmmm.... A naso, a meno che tua moglie non denunci, direi che l'unico a farsi male saresti tu


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Sei un cinema.
> E' ovvio che la denuncia mica parte dal coniuge tradito-informato ma *dal coniuge traditore che chiedeva riservatezza.*
> 
> _*Se per colpa delle rivelazioni della mia amante, mia moglie mi lascia, *_non posso più vedere i figli quando voglio, pago un mare di alimenti e devo vivere in macchina perché un'altra casa non me la possono permettere, *come minimo la denuncio*. E le riverso addosso un bel po' di spese.


Sono contenta di farti ridere.
A me fa ridere leggere "per colpa delle rivelazioni di..."
Se tua moglie ti lascia è per colpa tua, perché anziché esserle fedele, preferisci scopare qua e lá.

Legalmente può essere senz'altro un atto perseguibile.
Moralmente l'unico responsabile è il traditore che, anziché denunciare, dovrebbe andare a nascondersi, secondo me.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sono contenta di farti ridere.
> A me fa ridere leggere "per colpa delle rivelazioni di..."
> Se tua moglie ti lascia è per colpa tua, perché anziché esserle fedele, preferisci scopare qua e lá.
> 
> ...


Si parlava di legge, non di morale. Mi sembra.
E' tutto è partito da un "alert" che ho lanciato all'autore del post: attento a farlo sapere all'altra parte; ci sono conseguenze giuridiche non da poco.

Quanto alla morale: è moralmente ineccepibile l'amante (femmina o maschio che sia) che fa saltare il banco nonostante l'accordo (tacito o esplicito) della riservatezza?
La vostra morale (mi riferisco anche a [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]) è pelosa...


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sono contenta di farti ridere.
> A me fa ridere leggere "per colpa delle rivelazioni di..."
> Se tua moglie ti lascia è per colpa tua, perché anziché esserle fedele, preferisci scopare qua e lá.
> 
> ...


Alt 

A livello penalistico non vedo quale reato potrebbe essere ipotizzato in danno al traditore.
Boh... Mi viene in mente quello di diffamazione. Il più sarebbe vedere cosa sarebbe riconosciuto in sede di costituzione di parte civile. O eventualmente in un processo autonomo civile. Che nell'ordinamento italiano una tutela del danno cd."morale" (aiuto. ) o esistenziale che dire si voglia, e' accordata, a titolo extracontrattuale, solo agli interessi meritevoli di tutela. Non ci deve essere solo il danno. Ma anche un danno ingiusto.
Se a orbis va bene (se gli va male non lo dico qui: al massimo gli do' prima l'iban per la prestazione  :carneval: ), finisce ad un nulla di fatto e spese di lite compensate


----------



## oriente70 (23 Luglio 2018)

Morale del piffero ... Si accettano gli amanti e non si accettano gli spioni.. 
Non saprei chi è peggio [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si parlava di legge, non di morale. Mi sembra.
> E' tutto è partito da un "alert" che ho lanciato all'autore del post: attento a farlo sapere all'altra parte; ci sono conseguenze giuridiche non da poco.
> 
> Quanto alla morale: è moralmente ineccepibile l'amante (femmina o maschio che sia) che fa saltare il banco nonostante l'accordo (tacito o esplicito) della riservatezza?
> La vostra morale (mi riferisco anche a [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]) è pelosa...


Il fatto che esista una legge per cui rivelare un tradimento è un reato non mi impedisce dall'esprimere il mio personale pensiero: visto che qualcuno ha parlato di "non fare soffrire il tradito", da tradita ho fatto presente che per me sarebbe una sofferenza accettabile, perché in cambio avrei la verità, che per me è mille volte più preziosa di una felicità basata su una menzogna.

Quanto all'amante che rivela il tradimento, trovo sia stupido, inutile e riprovevole. Se non fosse che davvero, dal mio punto di vista, farebbe un favore alla tradita.

Ma di certo, in caso di separazione, il primo responsabile resta il traditore, sempre e comunque.

Sarò pelosa, ma io la penso così.


----------



## HP72 (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si parlava di legge, non di morale. Mi sembra.
> E' tutto è partito da un "alert" che ho lanciato all'autore del post: attento a farlo sapere all'altra parte; *ci sono conseguenze giuridiche non da poco.*
> 
> Quanto alla morale: è moralmente ineccepibile l'amante (femmina o maschio che sia) che fa saltare il banco nonostante l'accordo (tacito o esplicito) della riservatezza?
> La vostra morale (mi riferisco anche a @_Mat78_) è pelosa...


Ne dubito ...


----------



## Mat78 (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si parlava di legge, non di morale. Mi sembra.
> E' tutto è partito da un "alert" che ho lanciato all'autore del post: attento a farlo sapere all'altra parte; ci sono conseguenze giuridiche non da poco.
> 
> Quanto alla morale: è moralmente ineccepibile l'amante (femmina o maschio che sia) che fa saltare il banco nonostante l'accordo (tacito o esplicito) della riservatezza?
> La vostra morale (mi riferisco anche a [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]) è pelosa...


Tu come molti altri, scambiate la morale con il "voglio scopare con chi mi pare e non pagarne le conseguenze".


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Alt
> 
> A livello penalistico non vedo quale reato potrebbe essere ipotizzato in danno al traditore.
> Boh... Mi viene in mente quello di diffamazione. *Il più sarebbe vedere cosa sarebbe riconosciuto in sede di costituzione di parte civile. O eventualmente in un processo autonomo civile. *Che nell'ordinamento italiano una tutela del danno cd."morale" (aiuto. ) o esistenziale che dire si voglia, e' accordata, a titolo extracontrattuale, solo agli interessi meritevoli di tutela. Non ci deve essere solo il danno. Ma anche un danno ingiusto.
> Se a orbis va bene (se gli va male non lo dico qui: al massimo gli do' prima l'iban per la prestazione  :carneval: ), finisce ad un nulla di fatto e spese di lite compensate


Studia e approfondisci: ci sono un bel po' di potenziali clienti qui!


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Alt
> 
> *A livello penalistico non vedo quale reato potrebbe essere ipotizzato in danno al traditore*.
> Boh... Mi viene in mente quello di diffamazione. Il più sarebbe vedere cosa sarebbe riconosciuto in sede di costituzione di parte civile. O eventualmente in un processo autonomo civile. Che nell'ordinamento italiano una tutela del danno cd."morale" (aiuto. ) o esistenziale che dire si voglia, e' accordata, a titolo extracontrattuale, solo agli interessi meritevoli di tutela. Non ci deve essere solo il danno. Ma anche un danno ingiusto.
> Se a orbis va bene (se gli va male non lo dico qui: al massimo gli do' prima l'iban per la prestazione  :carneval: ), finisce ad un nulla di fatto e spese di lite compensate


Mi sembra di aver letto diffamazione? Ma non sono molto esperta in diritto, anzi, ammetto la mia totale ignoranza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu come molti altri, scambiate la morale con il "voglio scopare con chi mi pare e non pagarne le conseguenze".


Tradimenti, amanti, concubine: dimmi tu cosa c'è di più tradizionale nella storia.
Le società tradizionali punivano questi comportamenti non per i comportamenti in sé, ma per le conseguenze della loro (eventuale) pubblicità.
Le conseguenze le conosciamo: rovina di intere famiglie. E per le società tradizionali la famiglia è la cellula fondamentale della vita, senza la quale tutto muore.
Nelle "progredite" e "moderne" democrazie, la famiglia è invece odiata: si vuole la sua distruzione, per ottenere la destrutturazione della società nel suo complesso. Obbiettivo mirabilmente conseguito.
Conclusione: fatelo, ma fatelo di nascosto; che sia una cosa solo vostra.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Studia e approfondisci: ci sono un bel po' di potenziali clienti qui!


Eh. Ma prima devi pagarmi :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver letto diffamazione? Ma non sono molto esperta in diritto, anzi, ammetto la mia totale ignoranza.


Ma si. In capo alla tradita ci può stare la molestia.
In capo al traditore ci può al massimo stare la diffamazione  
E zero risarcimento, perché l'infedeltà e' ancora vista, nel nostro ordinamento, come un disvalore.

Orbis si dovrebbe trasferire altrove :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma prima devi pagarmi :carneval:


Dipende da che prestazioni offri 


Cielo ha detto:


> Ma si. In capo alla tradita ci può stare la molestia.
> In capo al traditore ci può al massimo stare la diffamazione
> *E zero risarcimento*, perché l'infedeltà e' ancora vista, nel nostro ordinamento, come un disvalore.
> 
> Orbis si dovrebbe trasferire altrove :rotfl:


Non mi deludere...


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma si. In capo alla tradita ci può stare la molestia.
> In capo al traditore ci può al massimo stare la diffamazione
> E zero risarcimento, perché l'infedeltà e' ancora vista, nel nostro ordinamento, come un disvalore.
> 
> *Orbis si dovrebbe trasferire altrove* :rotfl:


Potrei farmene una ragione.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dipende da che prestazioni offri
> 
> Non mi deludere...


Ti mando il preventivo. :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti mando il preventivo. :rotfl:


Aspetto con ansia!


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Aspetto con ansia!


Che non sia ansia da prestazione! :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che non sia ansia da prestazione! :rotfl:


Orca, come lo sai? Chi te l'ha detto?
:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Orca, come lo sai? Chi te l'ha detto?
> :rotfl:


Boh.
Mi sembrava lo avessi scritto tu


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.
> Mi sembrava lo avessi scritto tu


Che sprovveduto!


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che sprovveduto!


Cose che capitano


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cose che capitano


Già


----------



## Mariben (24 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver letto diffamazione? Ma non sono molto esperta in diritto, anzi, ammetto la mia totale ignoranza.



 E io ammetto la mia.. ma se non erro,la diffamazione prevede il diffondere notizie false o pretestuose:
Della serie io vado in giro a dire che tizio è un ladro o uno spacciatore e non ho nessuna prova, mentre se dico la stessa cosa e tizio è stato condannato per spaccio non c'è diffamazione. ( in caso di denuncia )
Detto questo una legge che punisce chi non si fa i cazzi suoi ci vorrebbe eh ?..
Forse possiamo parlare di reato se ci sono telefonate/ messaggi/ minacce anonime e insistenti ( stalking)
Ne so , ne sappiamo qualcosa io e il mio compagno ma a tutt'oggi nessun colpevole...


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E io ammetto la mia.. ma se non erro,la diffamazione prevede il diffondere notizie false o pretestuose:
> Della serie io vado in giro a dire che tizio è un ladro o uno spacciatore e non ho nessuna prova, mentre se dico la stessa cosa e tizio è stato condannato per spaccio non c'è diffamazione. ( in caso di denuncia )
> Detto questo una legge che punisce chi non si fa i cazzi suoi ci vorrebbe eh ?..
> Forse possiamo parlare di reato se ci sono telefonate/ messaggi/ minacce anonime e insistenti ( stalking)
> Ne so , ne sappiamo qualcosa io e il mio compagno ma a tutt'oggi nessun colpevole...


Non necessariamente. Anzi, a quanto mi risulta  (ma non sono penalista) il nodo focale della diffamazione  (mi pare di aver letto qualcosa della Cassazione in merito) e' che il reato può sussistere anche se le notizie rispondono al vero.
Poi, in presenza di un danno (ineluttabile) si va a vedere sostanzialmente se l'interesse  (rectius il diritto, che l'interesse, inteso come i cd. "desiderata" non rileva, ed altri tipi di interesse entrano in gioco solo nella giurisdizione del TAR)  leso sia o meno suscettibile di tutela. In poche parole, cosa cambia, comunque al cospetto di un reato, se ne sono comunque anche accertati gli estremi? Cambia il risarcimento alla parte lesa, o in alternativa in sede civile all'attore che agisce per il ristoro.

EDIT: faccio un'altra precisazione tecnica: che la suscettibilità o meno di tutela non è fatta spesso tout court: e' frutto di contemperamento di interessi opposti. Nel caso di specie, in ambito extracontrattuale, visto che non c'è alcun contratto tra traditore e amante.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma se uno dice la verità ?? 
Perché deve pagare [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].
Se uno copre un reato è complice .


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se uno dice la verità ??
> Perché deve pagare [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].
> Se uno copre un reato è complice .


Non è un reato, il tradimento.

E non è che  "non c'è una legge che punisce chi non si fa i cazzi suoi".
C'è una legge che punisce questa condotta SE ED IN QUANTO chi ne è offeso ne faccia richiesta. Se so che tu sei andato a spifferare tutto al marito diella tua amante, e io sono una amica (del marito), e denuncio (te), mi becco una controquerela che me la ricordo per un po'.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

Scusate. Ho fatto casino plurimo con le parti. 

Non so se è chiaro: non sempre un fatto può essere denunciato da chiunque.
Lo dico in sintesi che è meglio  :carneval:

Poi ci sono invece i reati perseguibili d'ufficio. Dove contano anche i fatti omissivi. Ma e' ben altra storia.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E io ammetto la mia.. ma se non erro,la diffamazione prevede il diffondere notizie false o pretestuose:
> Della serie io vado in giro a dire che tizio è un ladro o uno spacciatore e non ho nessuna prova, mentre se dico la stessa cosa e tizio è stato condannato per spaccio non c'è diffamazione. ( in caso di denuncia )
> Detto questo una legge che punisce chi non si fa i cazzi suoi ci vorrebbe eh ?..
> Forse possiamo parlare di reato se ci sono telefonate/ messaggi/ minacce anonime e insistenti ( stalking)
> Ne so , ne sappiamo qualcosa io e il mio compagno ma a tutt'oggi nessun colpevole...


Quindi i pentiti mafiosi devono essere puniti perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? E chi denuncia un ricatto? Chi chiama la polizia perché vede che nell'appartamento accanto stanno entrando dei ladri? E chi ha visto un omicidio? Devono essere puniti perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? O devono fare una legge solo per te perché così tu ed il tuo amante potevate fare i vostri di cazzi?  Il bello che hai accusato me di dire cazzate.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi i pentiti mafiosi devono essere puniti perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? E chi denuncia un ricatto? Chi chiama la polizia perché vede che nell'appartamento accanto stanno entrando dei ladri? E chi ha visto un omicidio? Devono essere punito perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? O devono fare legge solo per te perché così tu ed il tuo amante potevate fare i vostri di cazzi?  Il bello che hai accusato me di dire cazzate.


No. E' tutt'altro discorso. Ci mancherebbe solo un sistema che ritiene sempre un valore omissioni come l'omertà.
Ma (per altrettanta fortuna) non è campo aperto a tutto.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. E' tutt'altro discorso. Ci mancherebbe solo un sistema che ritiene sempre un valore omissioni come l'omertà.
> Ma (per altrettanta fortuna) non è campo aperto a tutto.


No il discorso è uguale. Non si può pretendere una legge in base a quello che fa più o meno comodo a noi per farci i fatti nostri.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No il discorso è uguale. Non si può pretendere una legge in base a quello che fa più o meno comodo a noi per farci i fatti nostri.


Sei fuori strada. Nel caso di un tradimento, non stiamo neanche parlando di reato.
Peraltro.
Io posso anche segnalarti che tua moglie ti ha tradito (con me, in ipotesi... Fai che io sia uomo). Poi decidi tu se considerarmi la manna dal cielo, o il molestatore. Tua moglie potrà al più sentirsi diffamata, ma è una strada assai in salita. A meno che tu non faccia la denuncia a tua volta.
Più o meno


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è un reato, il tradimento.
> 
> E non è che  "non c'è una legge che punisce chi non si fa i cazzi suoi".
> C'è una legge che punisce questa condotta SE ED IN QUANTO chi ne è offeso ne faccia richiesta. Se so che tu sei andato a spifferare tutto al marito diella tua amante io sono una sua amica, mi becco una controquerela che me la ricordo per un po'.


Non è reato vero  e allora perché lo si fa di nascosto??
[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] Perché avete una mentalità arretrata e vivere alla luce del sole vi disturba [emoji41].
Poi
Basta che il tradito/a non dica chi ha spifferato ... 
Perché inguaiare chi ti apre gli occhi [emoji41].

Se non si hanno prove certe ....va a tutto a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è reato vero  e allora perché lo si fa di nascosto??
> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] Perché avete una mentalità arretrata e vivere alla luce del sole vi disturba [emoji41].
> Poi
> Basta che il tradito/a non dica chi ha spifferato ...
> ...


Eh. Però poi ci lamentiamo tanto quando ci accorgiamo della dirimpettaia di balcone che ci guarda in casa


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Però poi ci lamentiamo tanto quando ci accorgiamo della dirimpettaia di balcone che ci guarda in casa


A me stuzzica quando la dirimpettaia guarda [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23], guardo pure io [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Poi con queste giornate [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].

Cielo cosa costa perlare chiaro?
Si evitano problemi dopo[emoji6] , perché prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine .


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me stuzzica quando la dirimpettaia guarda [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23], guardo pure io [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Poi con queste giornate [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> Cielo cosa costa perlare chiaro?
> Si evitano problemi dopo[emoji6] , perché prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine .


Parti chiedendoti cosa costa a noi anzitutto essere sinceri con noi stessi  
Ne so bene qualcosa io, che mi sono pappata con estrema razionalità anche la parte emotiva di me


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Parti chiedendoti cosa costa a noi anzitutto essere sinceri con noi stessi
> Ne so bene qualcosa io, che mi sono pappata con estrema razionalità anche la parte emotiva di me


Noi siamo i nostri giudici.
Nessuno ci conosce meglio. sinceri con noi stessi [emoji72] ?? cacchio sono io come faccio a mentirmi [emoji22].


----------



## patroclo (24 Luglio 2018)

naturalmente sono contrario al tradimento ma più vi leggo e più sono convinto che sia un'ancora di salvezza nelle relazioni con certi individui


----------



## Mariben (24 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi i pentiti mafiosi devono essere puniti perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? E chi denuncia un ricatto? Chi chiama la polizia perché vede che nell'appartamento accanto stanno entrando dei ladri? E chi ha visto un omicidio? Devono essere puniti perché non si fanno i cazzi propri? O devono fare una legge solo per te perché così tu ed il tuo amante potevate fare i vostri di cazzi?  Il bello che hai accusato me di dire cazzate.


Vabbe
Chi mette sullo stesso livello corna e mafia / omicidi deve essere quantomeno un po confuso.
Se poi uno decide che è affar suo mettere al corrente moglie e figlia dei peccati del loro congiunto come minimo ci dovrebbe mettere la faccia ...
Che per dire... Non puoi mai sapere che reazioni puoi scatenare , anche gravi.
Ho già raccontato qui la storia della mia amica sgozzata come un animale 
Nel nostro caso invece nessuna soddisfazione al  cavaliere vendicatore dei cornuti
La moglie non ha battuto ciglio e la missiva destinata alla figlia intercettata dal padre.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> naturalmente sono contrario al tradimento ma più vi leggo e più sono convinto che sia un'ancora di salvezza nelle relazioni con certi individui


Perché però la guardi dall'ottica del "bene" vs il "male"?


----------



## patroclo (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché però la guardi dall'ottica del "bene" vs il "male"?


non credo di aver capito.... ma se sono entrato in questa ottica è semplicemente perchè leggo chi lo considera il primo, unico, fondamentale male della coppia.....


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non credo di aver capito.... ma se sono entrato in questa ottica è semplicemente perchè leggo chi lo considera il primo, unico, fondamentale male della coppia.....


Quindi hai capito anche il senso.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Certo che sta scusa che il tradimento salva il matrimonio è da psicopatici [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...
Come dire Rubo per non Spendere [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] così salvo il patrimonio [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non credo di aver capito.... ma se sono entrato in questa ottica è semplicemente perchè leggo chi lo considera il primo, unico, fondamentale male della coppia.....


Diciamo che non è la soluzione.
Ma è una compensazione semplice . 
Oddio semplice nemmeno, forse facile.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Vabbe
> Chi mette sullo stesso livello corna e mafia / omicidi deve essere quantomeno un po confuso.
> Se poi uno decide che è affar suo mettere al corrente moglie e figlia dei peccati del loro congiunto come minimo ci dovrebbe mettere la faccia ...
> Che per dire... Non puoi mai sapere che reazioni puoi scatenare , anche gravi.
> ...


Quello confuso non sono io. Tendi sempre a piegare i discorsi come ti viene più comodo.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non credo di aver capito.... ma se sono entrato in questa ottica è semplicemente perchè leggo chi lo considera il primo, unico, fondamentale male della coppia.....


Nella coppia il male fondamentale è non essere una coppia .
Il tradimento é solo la ciliegina sulla torta [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è la soluzione.
> Ma è una compensazione semplice .
> Oddio semplice nemmeno, forse facile.


Grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> oppure c'è gente che non vuole causare il medesimo dolore subito a chi non c'entra nulla...


Certo, ci mancherebbe.
C'è chi invece, magari, si sente meglio (almeno in quel momento) nel coinvolgere altri nel proprio dolore...
Il mondo è bello perchè è vario...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Io se qualcuno mi informasse che mio marito mi tradisce o mi ha tradito 1) me la prenderei con mio marito 2) ringrazierei l'informatore per avermi fatto conoscere veramente chi mi sta accanto.
> 
> Altro che denuncia.


:up::up::up:




Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ma davvero c'è chi pensa che sia meglio vivere senza sapere per non soffrire?


Le due cose non sono necessariamente in contraddizione.
Se chi tradisce riesce a stare su binari paralleli e a non inquinare la storia ufficiale (ad esempio, 'mostrizzando' il legittimo/a partner) e, magari, a chiuderla autonomamente senza grandi strascichi, allora la delazione relativa a qualcosa che è ormai nel passato è totalmente inutile.

Viceversa, se la delazione viene effettuata in corso di tradimento o a seguito della scoperta immediata allora, a mio parere, ha ragion d'essere (oltre il legittimo desiderio di vendetta che alberga in alcuni di noi).


----------



## Mariben (24 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quello confuso non sono io. Tendi sempre a piegare i discorsi come ti viene più comodo.


Io piegò i discorsi in base al mio essere. Al mio vissuto ed esperienze esattamente come fai tu che sposti sempre il discorso sul male peggiore ( per te) del nostro secolo.
Se la tizia che ha informato il ( ex peraltro) della relazione clandestina ( per paura ) avesse messo in conto anche il tragico epilogo  secondo te?
Questa poi è finita al psichiatrico...


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che sta scusa che il tradimento salva il matrimonio è da psicopatici [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...
> Come dire Rubo per non Spendere [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] così salvo il patrimonio [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Si 
Mi ingannai al punto da entrare in psicopatia.
Lo psichiatra ipotizzò che la mia mente non volesse accettare lo stato depressivo. E fece Black out, ad un certo punto. Per salvarmi. Ma non ascoltai neanche quello. Lo sai da cosa deriva il mio silenzio? Così lo lasciamo parlare  
Non tanto dalla violenza  (di cui infine parlo). Dal fatto che me ne usò quando ero in psicopatia. Questo è il mio silenzio. Ma la notizia buona e' che sta iniziando a parlare. E non è facile fare i conti con la mia razionalità killer, eh


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si
> Mi ingannai al punto da entrare in psicopatia.
> Lo psichiatra ipotizzò che la mia mente non volesse accettare lo stato depressivo. E fece Black out, ad un certo punto. Per salvarmi. Ma non ascoltai neanche quello. Lo sai da cosa deriva il mio silenzio? Così lo lasciamo parlare
> Non tanto dalla violenza  (di cui infine parlo). Dal fatto che me ne usò quando ero in psicopatia. Questo è il mio silenzio. Ma la notizia buona e' che sta iniziando a parlare. E non è facile fare i conti con la mia razionalità killer, eh


Cielo scusa  io  volevo solo fare un paragone simmetrico alla misera  scusa che si tradisce perche si tiene alla famiglia.
So che la depressione gioca brutti scherzi.
E non è bello stare difronte uno psichiatra.
La razionalità non è sempre killer, spesso ci salva [emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cielo scusa  io  volevo solo fare un paragone simmetrico alla misera  scusa che si tradisce perche si tiene alla famiglia.
> So che la depressione gioca brutti scherzi.
> E non è bello stare difronte uno psichiatra.
> La razionalità non è sempre killer, spesso ci salva [emoji41]


Ma non ti devi scusare.
Mi hai fatto da co-tramite  

Alla fine Qualcuno mi ha spiegato che in fin dei conti è un fatto.
Il tutto sta adesso nel mettere un limite alla razionalità  (quella che porta sempre al perché). E' giusto che venga fuori il perché. Ed è giusto fare tesoro della esperienza. Poi e' inutile passare la vita a esorcizzarlo in mille mila modi. E per il presente, nel mio caso, lasciare spazio alla emotività per la  "verifica". Il tutto possibilmente senza razionalizzarlo troppo, come sto facendo pure ora.

E' un bel programmino, considerata la testa con cui ho a che fare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non ti devi scusare.
> Mi hai fatto da co-tramite
> 
> Alla fine Qualcuno mi ha spiegato che in fin dei conti è un fatto.
> ...


Basta la buona volontà [emoji6].


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Può darsi...ma al posto suo credo che mi farei delle grasse risate sentendo le probabili scuse accampate dalla moglie per non dare seguito alla prova richiesta. Tipo:
> - “povera la moglie del mio amante ,  non se lo merita ....non è giusto ....... (hahahah...) “
> Senti anche tu lo stridore tipo gesso sulla lavagna?
> Perché è vero , non se lo merita, ma è come sentire dire a uno che ti ha appena rapinato casa che non vuole chiederti una caramella perché è l’ultima e rimarresti senza ..... (è il primo esempio che mi è venuto, fa schifo, ma era per rendere l’idea ...) .


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Allora vuoi ridere? Mio marito non sapeva di essere stato scoperto dal marito di lei. Lei invece lo sapeva......perchè lui le aveva scoperto sul cellulare tutte le deliziose chat. Naturalmente la minacciava in continuazione di spifferare tutto se la cosa non fosse finita immediatamente. Siccome lei non voleva che finisse, continuava a fare come se niente fosse, portando il marito all'esasperazione.
> Dico: posso anche capire il desiderio di vendetta e l'odio nei confronti di mio marito, sentimenti più che naturali.....allora se proprio vuoi fare il giustiziere della notte, tira fuori le palle e vai ad affrontare il nemico. Minaccialo, piazzagli un bel pugno in faccia, fai qualcosa.....ma andare a sconvolgere l'esistenza ad un'altra persona ignara e che non c'entra niente, è proprio una gran bastardata, che non cambia le cose e rischia di distruggere un'altra famiglia. Allora se vendetta dev'esserci, che sia mirata ai colpevoli. Ovviamente io parlo così perchè sono la parte lesa e so che molti invece giustificano questi comportamenti.


E' mirata ai colpevoli nel momento in cui, reso edotto l'ignaro tradito, scoppia un casino tra tradito e traditore...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Forse gli dà soddisfazione il fatto di aver danneggiato il rivale....boh! Non si pongono minimamente il problema dell'altra persona. Come schiacciasassi vanno dritto alla meta, l'importante è placare il proprio desiderio di vendetta. Chi se ne frega degli altri?


Tema comunque qui già ampiamente 'dibattuto' :
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23802-che-botta-!!/page47


----------

